# Bilder und Fotogalerie



## firlie (13. Juli 2013)

*Hallo Bikerinnen und Biker aus Sachsen und dem Vogtland (auch die im Exil  )*

Das ist der Versuch eines Bildernarren, einige der ungezählten und unbeachteten - fotografischen Kostbarkeiten aus den Bilderalben der MTB-News User einer "breiteren Öffentlichkeit" zugänglich zu machen.
Hilfe, was für`n Satz !

Also: Ihr habt *1-3 Fotos oder andere Bilder (pro Beitrag)*, die ihr dem Rest der Welt nicht vorenthalten wollt, dann sollte dieser Thread euer Anlaufpunkt sein.
Es muss sich nicht zwingend um`s Radfahren drehen, die Türe ist da ganz weit offen.

*Ein paar Wörter als Beschreibung wären nicht schlecht. Paar mehr, noch besser.*

*Bindet die Bilder bitte so ein, dass man sie direkt im Beitrag sehen kann und dass sie so auch für Gäste sichtbar sind.*

Vergesst nicht, das ist ein Forum, das lebt nicht vom Lesen oder Anschauen, sondern vom Mitmachen, d.h. von den Beiträgen, die ihr erstellt.
Hier im Bilder Fred reicht vielleicht schon ein "I like it" Häkchen am Bild, im Album, wenn´s gefällt .

Frohes Posten
    -firlie-


----------



## firlie (13. Juli 2013)

Natürlich fang ich dann auch gleich an!

-------------------------------------------

Mittlerweile ist die erste Hälfte des Jahres schon Geschichte.
Für einige Bach- und Fluss Anrainer war nicht viel Gutes dabei.
Angeregt durch Kodak ´s "Walk the Dog" Elbe-Bilder aus dem Rätselfred (Beitrag 2391), hab ich mal gekramt, denn da war doch was im Archiv ...
Richtig.
Letzten September war ich öfters mal unten, im Elbtal. Bleibt zu hoffen, dass sich in der zweiten Hälfte des Jahres ähnliche Impressionen einfangen lassen:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## firlie (13. Juli 2013)

Und gleich noch Nummer Zwei hinterher !

-----------------------------------------------
Vor kurzem hat SVTF Held CC.  einen Kampf gegen eine Autotür verloren.
Er liegt zurzeit mit mittelschweren Blessuren darnieder und lässt sich von seiner Ernährungsberaterin pflegen.
Der Vorfall ereignete sich allerdings 100te Kilometer entfernt vom Sachsenlande. Umso erstaunter war ich, als auf den Zeitungscover vom Donnerstag folgende Karikatur abgebildet war.
CC. , du kannst dir jetzt was drauf einbilden  !





Quelle: Sächsische Zeitung vom 11.07.2013/Zeichnung von Mario Lars


----------



## firlie (15. Juli 2013)

Ein fotografischer Nachtrag vom 7.07.

Habe auf meiner Trainingsrunde, bei herrlichstem Wetter, die Wolkenformationen über den Feldern studiert.
2 Stunden Zeit, ein surrender Reifen und die Sonne im Gesicht.
Ein Ausflug, der nicht schöner hätte sein können.


----------



## Raumfahrer (16. Juli 2013)

Zwei Stunden vor diesem Foto war ein richtig heftiger Wolkenbruch losgegangen und ich hatte nach einer Reifenpanne gerade noch mit Müh&Not eine Unterstellmöglichkeit gefunden...

Sorry für das Datum im Bild...


----------



## tanztee (16. Juli 2013)

firlie schrieb:


> Das ist der Versuch eines Bildernarren, einige der ungezählten und unbeachteten - fotografischen Kostbarkeiten aus den Bilderalben der MTB-News User einer "breiteren Öffentlichkeit" zugänglich zu machen.



So so, im SVTF hats nur zum Juniorchef gelangt und jetzt hast Du Dir hier Dein eigenes Reich geschaffen 

Okay, trotzdem gute Idee, einfach nur die Bilder für sich sprechen zu lassen 





Das muss ich nochmal ausbuddeln ... voriges Jahr auf Serpentinen-Treppen-Trailsuche im Böhmischen Elbtal ...

Ride on!
tanztee


----------



## firlie (16. Juli 2013)

@ Raumfahrer & tanztee 

Fein habt´s ihr das gemacht!

Schöne Bilder, geknipst auf einzigartigen Touren, oder wo anders. Der Rest bekommt Inspiration und Lust auf neue Ziele.
Dazwischen mal was Lustiges oder Einzigartiges - es muss nicht immer Landschaft sein -!
So stellt sich das der -firlie- vor. 

Danke und noch viel mehr davon 

Grüße
-firlie-


----------



## CC. (19. Juli 2013)

Wow, hier kommen ja richtige Landschaftsperlen!

Die Femen mögen es mir nachsehen:





Und das war das säggssche Karbo- / Protein-Erlebnis, wonach man sich im Exil ganzjährig sehnt. Habs vor lauter Gier fast nicht in die Gusche gebracht:





Radlers Paradies:


----------



## AlterSachse (19. Juli 2013)

Sauerland - Willingen Hochheide
Urlaubsdaten dazu hier


----------



## firlie (20. Juli 2013)

@ CC.  feine "femische Landschaftsperlen" haste da festgehalten .
Wir alle hoffen auf deine baldige Genesung, auf einen erneuten Besuch in der Heimat und dann wieder so originelle Bilder.

@ AlterSachse Die einen sind aus dem Urlaub, die anderen wollen bald fahren. Hoffe ich bringe auch paar solche "Landschaften" mit heim .

--------------------------------------

Da wir im Tourenfred gerade epische Ausblicke behandeln, will ich noch schnell das hier zum Besten geben.
Auf der legendären Rennstrecke http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Deutschlandring
steht Hohnstein ganz oben. Und das im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes. Wenn ihr in der Nähe seid, schaut mal dort vorbei, einzigartig !!!



 












Grüße
-firlie-


----------



## AlterSachse (23. Juli 2013)

Blick von der Oskarhöhe


Ach ja mein Bremssattel hab ich natürlich vorher wieder in Ordnung gebracht, die letzte Tour mit Firlie war für das Material etwas zu anstrengend.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freerider1504 (23. Juli 2013)

Ich hoffe hier dürfen auch Gelegenheits-CC Fahrer, die sonst nur DH/FR fahren rein 

Ein paar Bilder vom Freeride fahren im schönen Vogtland:


----------



## AlterSachse (23. Juli 2013)

@Freerider1504
Geile Bilder


----------



## Freerider1504 (23. Juli 2013)

Danke dir


----------



## firlie (23. Juli 2013)

Freerider1504 schrieb:


> Ich hoffe hier dürfen auch Gelegenheits-CC Fahrer, die sonst nur DH/FR fahren rein


 

*Bilder egal, siehe Eröffnungsbeitrag des Threads.*
*Aber bitte nur max. 3 Stück/Beitrag !*

Trotzdem: Obergeile Hammerbilder ! 

Grüße
-firlie-


----------



## ore-mountain (23. Juli 2013)

Freerider1504

schick 

du hast ja am Morewood die gleiche Felge wie ich ... 
Zumindest scheine ich den flow ex Schriftzug zu erkennen ...


----------



## Freerider1504 (23. Juli 2013)

@ore-mountain

Danke 

Sind aber nicht die gleichen Felgen, derzeit hab ich MTX 33 auf DT Swiss FR440 drin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ore-mountain (23. Juli 2013)

ok, sieht voll danach aus.
Hast du eigentlich auch Bilder vom unteren Bereich?


----------



## Freerider1504 (23. Juli 2013)

Nein, beim letzten Mal hat mein Bruder fotografiert und der hatte keine Lust mehr nach dem oberen Teil


----------



## CC. (2. August 2013)

Aus gegebenem (Temperatur-) Anlass





Zum Reinspringen schön...


----------



## mr.malcom (2. August 2013)

CC. schrieb:


> Zum Reinspringen schön...



Wo issn das?

Die Steine sehen nicht wirklich säggsisch aus.


----------



## CC. (3. August 2013)

Karwendel.
Ich hoffe, ich hab hier keine Beschränkungen für den Fred übersehen


----------



## mr.malcom (3. August 2013)

Danke.

Ich hab nix dagegen von einem Verbot hab ich nix gelesen. 

Macht, was ihr wollt, ich geh jetzt im Bild baden.


----------



## CC. (3. August 2013)

Vorsicht, das ist Gletscherwasser: wirklich saukalt


----------



## firlie (4. August 2013)

So, jetzt ist er vorbei, der schöne Urlaub.
Leider bin ich nicht im Besitz einer mobilen Internet-Zugangs-Station und eine Briefmarke hatte ich auch nicht zur Hand.
Deshalb gibt´s nachträglich:

*Herzliche Urlaubsgrüße aus Tirol*







Die ganzen Abenteuer, vorgetragen in Bild und Schreibe, scheibchenweise, so wie ich gerade Zeit habe, wie üblich im Tourenfred oder hier bei den Bildernarren.

Grüße
-firlie-


----------



## CC. (4. August 2013)

Willkommen zurück! 
Hoffe, Ihr seid medium und noch nicht durch


----------



## firlie (4. August 2013)

CC. schrieb:


> Aus gegebenem (Temperatur-) Anlass


 
*Teil 2*

Bin gerade mit den Kindern aus dem Freibad geflüchtet. Da zieht was Mächtiges auf und es grumelt auch schon heftig.
Aber es ist nicht nur in München unerträglich heiß, also gebe ich zu CC`s Bildchen noch 2 Zugaben.

Quirlig und zum Reinspringen, doch Obacht, es ist quell-kalt !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## firlie (6. August 2013)

*...ach wenn´s nur nicht so schön gewesen wär ...*


Kirchspitze (2312 m) und Isskogel (2268 m)


----------



## firlie (8. August 2013)

*Leute, sind eure Knipsen kaputt, ist keiner unterwegs gewesen oder was ist los  ?????????*

------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Heute am letzten Urlaubstag gab´s endlich die schon lange geplante Tagestour über: Picho-Mönchswalder-Czorneboh-Hochstein-Bieleboh-Kälbersteine-Weifaer Höhe. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Morgendliches Sonnenspiel über und auf`s Lausitzer Bergland


----------



## CC. (8. August 2013)

Das nächste Mal fahren wir zu Deinen Zeiten. Die Lichtspiele sind ja extravagant!


----------



## Th. (8. August 2013)

firlie schrieb:


> *Leute, sind eure Knipsen kaputt, ist keiner unterwegs gewesen oder was ist los  ?????????*


@_firlie_ - es sind Ferien! Familienurlaub! Nicht alle sind da so flexibel wie du. 
Wenn du aber einen _*RAD*_lastigen "Touren"bericht willst, bitteschön:
Jonsdorf, 27.7.13, früh schon Affenhitze.
"Papa, was machen wir heute?", meine 3 Weiber (+ 1 Gast"Weib") schauen mich mit unterschiedlichen Vorstellungen an...ihr wisst schon: Schokolade, Überraschung, was zum Spielen - so in der Art...
Aber Papa ist vorbereitet , hat er doch in nächtelanger Recherche im OSM Kartenmaterial was entdeckt...einen "Wasser_*rad*_spielplatz".
Dummerweise hat Papa keine Ahnung was das ist, wie das aussieht und was man da anstellen kann. Hopp oder Top liegen da ganz dicht beieinander... 
Also hingewandert, 30min harte Arbeit! Die Kinder maulen, hoffentlich wird's keine Niete...
Erster skeptischer Blick vor Ort:








Jetzt gilt's: Daumen hoch oder runter...





 Die Kiddies sind begeistert...

Viele Wasserräder schnurren wie ein Bienchen, manche wurden wieder zu Leben erweckt...




...manche konnten auch durch einen staatlich geprüften Techniker nicht reanimiert werden (Wahrscheinlich Niedrigwasser - aber es fehlte nicht viel!)...





Und wer jetzt wissen will wo das ist: Deutschland, Zittauer Gebirge, Nähe Lückendorf...




Es müssen nicht unbedingt (nur) zwei Räder sein...

Tipp fürs nächste Mal: Werkzeugkoffer mitnehmen, zölliges Rohr, Nägel, Säge, PET-Flaschen, Dosendeckel, ein paar Bier usw.
*Aber bitte nichts rumliegen lassen - die Kiddies sind barfuß unterwegs!*


----------



## CC. (9. August 2013)

LOL
Sehr gut! Da geht einem richtig das Herz auf!
Und Balken-Grazien waren diesmal auch keine erschienen


----------



## firlie (9. August 2013)

_"...der Papa wird´s schon richten , der Papa der macht`s gut ..."_

Ja das kenn ich zur Genüge!
_"Papa, was machen wir heute ... aber nicht schon wieder wandern!"._ 
Als ich, zu Hause angekommen, dem "Großen" (war nicht mit im Urlaub) die Bilder von den abenteuerlichen Alpenpfaden gezeigt hatte, gab´s das Kommentar. _"Da wäre ich auch mitgekommen!"_
Leider liegen die interessanten - naturnahen Sachen nicht gleich vor der Haustür ...aber eigentlich ist das gut, sonst wäre ja jeder dort.

Feines Urlaubsabenteuer für die Kids und Papa wurde mal wieder so richtig gefordert.

Ach und übrigens, du bist ja in feiner und ausreichender Gesellschaft unterwegs !
Wird das auf Dauer nicht trotzdem bisschen viel ????? 



Th. schrieb:


> meine 3 Weiber (+ 1 Gast"Weib")


 
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------


@ CC. Wann gibt´s das Foto vom "Großvenediger" ? Aber ich bin nicht wählerisch. In Anbetracht deiner "Aufbauphase" gebe ich mich auch mit den kleineren Bergchen kurz hinter München zufrieden.

PS-intern: _"heuer", "S`ist" _und andere solche (inter)nationalen Wortbrüller sollen meine "Weltmännigkeit" demonstrieren und die, nur leider in geringem Maße vorhandene Bildung aufwerten  !

Schönes Wochenende
-firlie-


----------



## CC. (9. August 2013)

firlie schrieb:


> Feines Urlaubsabenteuer für die Kids und Papa wurde mal wieder so richtig gefordert.


Da hat der zertifizierte Papa wahrscheinlich den Hauptspaß dran gehabt...




> PS-intern: _"heuer", "S`ist" _und andere solche (inter)nationalen Wortbrüller sollen meine "Weltmännigkeit" demonstrieren und die, nur leider in geringem Maße vorhandene Bildung aufwerten  !


----------



## Falco (9. August 2013)

Ich bin mal so frech und verlinke hier ein paar Bilder die nicht aus Sachsen sind. Ich hoffe es reicht euch wenn ein Sachse abgedrückt hat und ein gebürtiger Sachse auf dem Bild zu sehen ist.





Hab auch was ohne Radfahrer, solche Fotos kann man nur als Versehen einstufen 




Schnell noch einen Radfahrer hinterher, damit ihr nicht auf falsche Gedanken kommt


----------



## firlie (10. August 2013)

*@ **Falco**  &  @ All*



Falco schrieb:


> Ich bin mal so frech und verlinke hier ein paar Bilder die *nicht aus Sachsen sind*. *Ich hoffe es reicht euch wenn ein Sachse abgedrückt hat und ein gebürtiger Sachse auf dem Bild zu sehen ist.*


 


--------------------------------------------------

Ich weiß nicht, hab ich´s in meiner Einleitung so undeutlich geschrieben oder lest ihr alles andere - nur nicht den Text   ????

--------------------------------------------------

- Angesprochen hab ich die Biker/innen aus Sachsen und dem Vogtland. Die Berliner oder Schwaben etc. haben ihre lokalen Foren, die können sich da austoben !

- Als Bildernarr geht´s mir um Schnappschüsse, Fotos oder andere Bilder, die ihr für SCHÖN und Originell haltet. Warum machen wir Fotos ? Bestimmt doch auch, um sie anderen zu zeigen - oder ? Wer blättert schon in den MTB-User-Alben in ein paar hundert Fotos herum, sicher die Wenigsten.

- Es muss sich nicht zwangsläufig um´s Radfahren handeln, es gibt da tausend andere Sachen, die einem bei ner Tour, oder sonst wo, ins Augen stechen.

- Bitte nur 3 Fotos pro Beitrag, sonst wird die Sache zu überladen.  


@ Falco / die Zweite 

Ich will nicht nur kritteln.
*Deine 3 Fotos und der überwiegende Rest in deinem Album gefallen mir ausgesprochen super gut.* 
Ich hatte das, glaube ich, schon mal im Tourenfred angeschnitten. Du hattest darauf deine Abneigung gegenüber der Veröffentlichung eigener Berichte im SVTF kund getan.
Ist natürlich Schade, aber jeder hat seine Meinung.

Aber hier im Bilderfred ab und an, du knipst doch viel und gerne, da muss doch Veröffentlichungs-Interesse bestehen ???

Freue mich auf weitere schöne Fotos von Dir und werde jetzt mal paar Sternchen verteilen !!!

Grüße
-firlie-


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Falco (10. August 2013)

Na gut, dann eben noch mal 3 Bilder:


----------



## AlterSachse (10. August 2013)

@Falco Super geile Bilder, das Album und der Bericht dazu einfach Top.

So nach 17 Tagen Bike Abstinenz kann ich auch wieder was beisteuern. Ist zwar nicht viel weil die Formkurve wieder ganz unten ist aber nach der abkühlung in der letzten Nacht war wieder ideales Bikewetter.
Hab mich deshalb etwas hinter dem Hochwald entlang gepirscht. 

Das ist das kleine Stück Malevil Trail am Grenzübergang Hartau





Hier ein Blick vom Kurt-Steinadler-Weg, da der Dunst immer noch in der Luft hing ist der Jested nicht weiter zu sehen




Wenn man hinterm Hochwald langradelt kommen immer wieder tolle Ausblicke hier mal ein Panorama eingefangen.





Die Tour gibt es wie immer hier.


----------



## CC. (10. August 2013)

Falco schrieb:


>



spectacolo - dramatico - temporalo - südtirolo
:thumbup:


----------



## firlie (16. August 2013)

Habe nach den ersten Tagen Arbeitsstress heute mal für 3 Stunden die Elbhänge am Schönfelder Hochland unter die Räder genommen.
Die Trail´s und das Zeug´s für die Downhillkracher kenn ich schon ne Weile, aber man entdeckt eben immer wieder Neues.

So war ich recht erstaunt, dass an der "Rockauer Aussicht" Schilfrohr angebaut wird.

*An die Locals:* kann mir einer sagen, wofür die das Zeug brauchen ?
Und was bedeutet eigentlich übersetzt "Sachsens Hiefel" ? 
Ich wohne nun nur 15 km weg, aber den Ausdruck kenne ich nicht.








Grüße
-firlie-


----------



## Raumfahrer (18. August 2013)

@_firlie_: Die Rockauer Aussicht wurde/wird eigentlich "Kucksche" genannt und unter dem Namen kenne ich diese auch nur. Die Straße in der Nähe, aus dem Preßgrund kommend, heißt "An der Kucksche", also sollte das auch die richtige Bezeichnung sein.


"Hiefel" kommt von "hiefrich" oder "hiefrig". Ist tatsächlich ein sächsischer Begriff. Wenn jmd. als "Hiefel" bezeichnet wird, dann ist dieser "kleene, schwäschlisch un e bissl underendwiggeld" um das mal auf "sägsisch" zu formulieren...
http://www.sachsenwelt.de/sachsen/mundart/woerterbuch-a.html
wobei richtiges Sächsisch nicht mehr gesprochen wird, sondern "nur" sächsischer Dialekt.

Warscheinlich Anfang der 1990er war ich dort das erste Mal dort oben; in der Sächsischen Zeitung war ein Wandertip veröffentlich worden und so erfuhr ich, wie das Ende dieser Baumreihe heißt... beim Blick aus dem elterlichen Küchenfenster vom Küchentisch aus, tief unten im Elbtal, habe ich häufig Leute dort oben stehen sehen... und so bin ich einfach mal aus Neugierde dort hoch gemacht.
Dieser Weg an den Bäumen entlang war in einem anderen Zustand als jetzt und eine Panoramascheibe war dort auch noch nicht. 

Vor etwa 10Jahren wurden in Rockau neue Häuser gebaut und einige der Zugezogenen hielten es für eine gute Idee, diesen Aussichtspunkt zu verschönern, also neue Bänke aufzustellen und den Weg zu schottern.
Und da haben sie eben gleich noch dieses Hinweisschild "Sachsens Hiefel" an der Straße vorn mit angebracht..."weils ähmd eh gleener Aussichdsbungd iss" und dieser Name hat es deshalb auch schon auf die Karte von der "Sachsen Kartographie" gebracht. Und auch schon auf "Wikipedia" und überall, wo einer vom anderen abschreibt...^^
http://www.google.de/search?q=sachs...ozilla:de:official&client=firefox-a&gws_rd=cr


Mir gefällt diese Bezeichnung auch nicht; sie erinnert mich an "Sachsen-Bräu" und "Sachsen-Paule"...

Natürlich könnte man auch ein "Kucksche"Schild malen und gegen dieses "Sachsens Hiefel" austauschen, aber so wichtig ist das nun wirklich nicht.

Noch eine Ergänzung:


> p.s.: Die Bezeichnung  "Sachsens Hiefel" geht zurück auf einen Rockauer Bauern namens Sachse,  dem ehemals das Haus bei der Pumpe am Dorfplatz gehörte. Zu seinen  Ländereien zählte u.a. der Aussichtspunkt (bzw. Hügel!), auf dem er eine  Bank aufstellte. Im Laufe der Zeit und unter dem Einfluss der  sächsischen bzw. Rockauer Mundart wandelte sich dann der Name von  "Sachses Hügel" in "Sachsens Hiefel" (obwohl die Sachsen wohl eher  "Hiechel" sagen würden).


http://www.geocaching.com/seek/cache_details.aspx?guid=12a34ebe-0b51-49a6-aee9-eafd6b079e1a
Glaubwürdig?

Najaa, wenn ich irgendwo "rundor gugge" , dann könnte man das ehm och als "Guggsche" bezeichnen... 


Ich hoffe, meine Ausführungen sind hier im Galerieteil nicht stöhrend....


----------



## AlterSachse (18. August 2013)

@ Geile Infos hab nicht mal gewusst das es so ein Wörterbuch gibt.

Pfaffenstein Aussicht
So da mich der "Berg der Leiden" zwei Tage im Griff hatte hab ich Heute ein anderes Ziel anvisiert.

Berg der Leiden ==> Hochwaldanstieg der XTERRA





Deshalb bin ich mal zum Pfaffenstein hoch gekurbelt und hab mich dann auf den Aussichtspunkt begeben.




und dann das Panorama genossen





GPS Daten wie immer in meiner Datenbank.
Allen noch ein schönes WE.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Falco (18. August 2013)




----------



## CC. (18. August 2013)

Zwei Tage Endlos-Trails in Franken.
Sommer ist toll!





...Den "hiefrig" kenn sogar ich.


----------



## openstoker (18. August 2013)

Auf der Fahrt nach Hohnstein, wo wir einen einsiedelnden Rätselbild-Errater und Tourenthread-Schreiber treffen sollten. Mehr demnächst dort.


----------



## firlie (19. August 2013)

@ Raumfahrer 

Na fein. Eine exzellente Aufklärung hast du da gemacht.
Ich bedanke mich .

Den Ausdruck "Hiefchen" für deine Ausführungen --"kleene, schwäschlisch un e bissl underendwiggeld --, ja den kenne ich auch. 
Wird aber bei uns selten oder gar nicht gebraucht. Konnte das auch nicht mit dem Aussichtspunkt in Einklang bringen. Aber jetzt bin ich schlauer. 
*Bleibt nur noch die Frage mit dem angebauten "Schilfrohr".*

Und noch was: So ein Wissens-Exkurs ist meiner Meinung nach immer gut, egal wo. Wir müssen ja keine Heimatkunde-MTB-Ausflüge machen aber Fahrspaß, mal alles hinter sich lassen, Neues entdecken und natürlich auch was Wissenswertes dabei aufschnappen, das ist doch das Nonplusultra.

@ AlterSachse , Falco,  CC. (auch wieder mit von der Partie -super!)

Äh - noch einmal ein Super  
Freude in mir und auf dem Gesicht !!!

@ openstoker 



> wo wir einen einsiedelnden Rätselbild-Errater und Tourenthread-Schreiber treffen sollten.


 
Na da bin ich aber gespannt wer das ist.

Das nächste Mal würde ich gerne mitkommen, wenn ich im Windschatten ...und ihr mich mitnehmt.
Der Weg auf deinen Bildern liegt sozusagen auf einer meiner Hausrunden. Hoffentlich wart ihr auch auf dem "Hohburkersdorfer Blick" und es war einigermaßen Sicht  .

Grüße
-firlie-


----------



## firlie (19. August 2013)

*-firlie- die Zweite*

Klaro, dass auch ich den gestrigen, schönen Sonntag-Vormittag genutzt habe. 
Bericht folgt im Tourenfred.

Hier mal eine ein Bild Vorschau:






-firlie-


----------



## Th. (19. August 2013)

firlie schrieb:


> Na da bin ich aber gespannt wer das ist.
> 
> Grüße
> -firlie-



Na wer wohl...
[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1449368]
	
[/URL]

Appetithäppchen gefällig?
[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1449369]
	
[/URL]

 Th.


----------



## firlie (21. August 2013)

CC. schrieb:


> *Die Stoppelfelder, die beginnenden Farben und auch das etwas flachere Licht lassen mich schon Schlimmes erahnen - obwohl es eine tolle Stimmung ist.*
> *Nutzen wir den Rest!*
> Grüße,
> CC.


 

Wieder so ne Vorahnung, denn die Bilder sind vom letzten Donnerstag/Freitag, also vor CC.`s Beitrag (aus dem Tourenfred).
Ganz treffe ich´s zwar nicht, habt deshalb ein wenig Fantasie!

Das dürfte jetzt ein Stoppelfeld sein:







Bisschen müssen die noch wachsen und mit den Farben geht´s bald los:







Flaches Licht ?
Auf jeden Fall wird die Luft klarer und das gibt dann hoffentlich gestochenere Aufnahmen:







------------------------------------
@ CC. Mein "Stöckchen-Brief" aus dem Tourenfred hast du doch nicht in die falsche Kehle gekriegt ??? 
------------------------------------
1:52 Uhr
Werd jetzt mal ein wenig Geld verdienen  !

Grüße
-firlie-


----------



## CC. (21. August 2013)

Alles ist gut, firlie.
Bin bloß grad im Radlstreß 
Passende Antworten und evendudle Bilder  kommen später. 
Grüße, 
CC.


----------



## CC. (23. August 2013)

Ging oben flowig los und erwuchs sich dann zu S3 Stellen





Labsal am Schluß






Karwendelige Grüße.
CC.


----------



## CC. (25. August 2013)

firlie schrieb:


> @ CC. Wann gibt´s das Foto vom "Großvenediger" ? Aber ich bin nicht wählerisch. ...







Ist zwar "nur" der Großglockner (rechts neben der Bildmitte) und ich war auch nicht oben. Aber das Panorama war schon gewaltig, allerdings auch ziemlich schweißtreibend


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## firlie (26. August 2013)

CC. schrieb:


> *und ich war auch nicht oben.*


 
...war der Cappuccino wieder wichtiger  ?

--------------

Haste fein gemacht. 
Ich danke und wünsch mir (bei Gelegenheit) mehr davon 

Grüße
-firlie-


----------



## firlie (27. August 2013)

Nicht dass ich den Wahlbayern mit meinen Sonnenblumenbildern nachäffen will! 
Nee, nee, da hätte ich auch die 3,80 Meter Riesenmutationen von meinem Sohnemann aus dem Garten ablichten können.
Das hier war heute bei ner Runde mit dem "Racing Stevie" und es schrie förmlich nach "Knipse uns !"


















Grüße
-firlie-


----------



## CC. (27. August 2013)

Schöne Bilder, firlie! Aber leider... sind keine Hummeln drin


----------



## CC. (30. August 2013)

erweiterte Karwendelrunde


----------



## firlie (30. August 2013)

Während CC.  sich sicherlich wieder todesmutig die auf seinem Bildchen zu sehenden Sandhänge hinuntergestürzt hat, habe ich heute wieder mal kneifen müssen.
Die schei... Dinger müssen aber immer gerade auf meiner Strecke rumstehen ...







...aber dann und wann hab ich´s dann krachen lassen .... dürfen







Und was dem -firlie- am liebsten ist, das gab´s hier und da auch noch, als Entschädigung sozusagen, für das Treppchen runtertragen 







Fotos von ner Feierabendtour heute in der DD-Heide
Grüße
-firlie-


----------



## Rockhopser (1. September 2013)

Bei den Heidebildern kann ich nur das letzte zuordnen: Saugartenmoor würd ich sagen. Das zweite könnte überall sein, gibt mehrere solche Stellen. Doch wo sind die Stufen, die dich _(leider erneut)_ in die Knie gezwungen haben?

Mensch firlie, dein Treppenmartyrium tut mir in der Bikerseele weh!
Da muss was passieren, so kanns nicht weitergehen...

Such dir doch mal einen einfacheren Gegner & mach ihn regelmäßig platt!
Das hilft dem Selbstvertrauen.
Und mach auch mal ne Tour in Begleitung... als ständiger Einzelkämpfer unterschätzt man nämlich den "Mit-zieh-effekt", den ein Vorrausfahrender haben kann!
Schon oft erlebt, am Ende des Trails hieß es dann:
"Das bin ich heut zum ersten mal durchgefahren, weil ich jmd. vor mir hatte, der wusste, wie man da fahren muss!"


----------



## firlie (2. September 2013)

@ Rockhopser 



> Und mach auch mal ne Tour in Begleitung... als *ständiger Einzelkämpfer* ...


 
 Häh ? 
Lest doch bitte mal die Berichte richtig !!!
Das kann ich so nicht stehenlassen !



> Mensch firlie, dein Treppenmartyrium


 
...eine jeder hat so seine Schwächen, aber ganz so schlimm wie ich´s schreibe, ist es dann doch nicht ! 
Zu meiner Entschuldigung und als Rechtfertigung oder Erklärung oder wie auch immer, sei folgendes gesagt:
Ich hab´s mit "Tanztee" gestern gerade groß und breit diskutiert, nämlich:
Noch mal 20 Jahre jünger*, keine Verantwortung für Familie mit Kindern, keinen eigenen handwerklichen Betrieb mit Angestellten an der Backe, Häuschen usw., dann sähe die Lage sehr viel anders aus. Ich möchte keine riesige Diskussion draus machen, das wäre wahrscheinlich auch Thema für nen separaten Thread, aber ihr "jungen Wilden", darunter würde ich dich jetzt mal zählen  + , seid mit der ganzen Materie groß geworden und wer weiß, wie´s bei euch in 5 Jahren mal aussieht, wenn ihr dann gut bürgerlich mit Frau, Kindern und nem Hundchen an der Leine ...den jungen Bikern hinterher schaut!
Ach und zu meiner Rettung hoffe ich, dass konaspeed oder tanztee Zeit finden, um mal ein Bildchen hochzuladen, wo der -firlie- als "Actionheld" zu sehen ist .
Zu dem Treppchen, da schau mal hier:
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1461762?in=set
Bin übrigens bisschen auf "deinen Heide-Spuren" gewandelt und es müsste da gewesen sein!

noch mal 20 Jahre jünger* 
...aber das will ich eigentlich nicht. Es ist alles gut so, wie es ist  !
----------------------------------------

Hier mal was, was eigentlich diesen Thread füllen sollte !
Vielen Dank an konaspeed für einen super herrlichen Ausblick, an dem ich bei einer meiner Touren unwissend und nichtsahnend um 100 m vorbei geradelt bin.
Alles weitere im Tourenfred!






Grüße
-firlie-


----------



## CC. (2. September 2013)

Firlies Treppentrauma bedarf dringend einer Auflösung. Wer macht mit ihm einen Technikfahrkurs?
...ist eigentlich nur eine Kopfsache (geht auch bei den Bürgerlichen!)...und eine Sache des Luftdrucks bzw. ordentlich eingestellter Federgabel.
Dann ist es nur noch Firliefanz


----------



## Rockhopser (2. September 2013)

firlie schrieb:


> Häh ?
> Lest doch bitte mal die Berichte richtig !!!
> Das kann ich so nicht stehenlassen !



Das kann ich so auch nicht stehen lassen...
Ich verfolg die Berichte hier ziemlich regelmäßig. Gerade deshalb klingelt mir da noch die "Einsame-Wolf-Philosphie" in den Ohren (zu lesen auf Seite 14 des SVTF im Post 331 & 347). Oder hast du einen heimlichen Mitfahrer von dem wir noch nix wissen? Ich war bisher davon ausgegangen, dass die Porträts von dir mit Selbstauslöser enstanden sind 



firlie schrieb:


> ...eine jeder hat so seine Schwächen, aber ganz so schlimm wie ich´s schreibe, ist es dann doch nicht !



Jepp, die hat jeder. War auch gar nicht vorwurfsvoll gemeint.
Wenns nicht so schlimm ist, dann ist ja gut... aber dann hast du es doch etwas übertrieben dargestellt, da musste ich mal kurz nachhaken 



firlie schrieb:


> Bin übrigens bisschen auf "deinen Heide-Spuren" gewandelt und es müsste da gewesen sein!



Ich fühle mich geehrt  Etwa auf der Best-Of-Heide-Tour?



CC. schrieb:


> Firlies Treppentrauma bedarf dringend einer Auflösung. Wer macht mit ihm einen Technikfahrkurs?
> ...ist eigentlich nur eine Kopfsache (geht auch bei den Bürgerlichen!)...und eine Sache des Luftdrucks bzw. ordentlich eingestellter Federgabel.
> Dann ist es nur noch Firliefanz



Ich melde mich freiwillig 
Kann man gern mal zum Feierabend in der Heide machen... so lernt man sich auch endlich mal persönlich kennen.
Seit meinem Sturz im Frühjahr an der "Mistkäfertreppe" tut mir das sicher auch ganz gut...

So, und damit der Beitrag jetzt nicht komplett Offtopic wird, gibts noch einen Knaller zum Abschluss:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CC. (2. September 2013)

Was für ein Glühn! Feines Foto!

Mistkäfertreppe... was für eine Beschäftigung.

Danke, daß Du Dich Firlie annimmst!
Come on @firlie - das ist Deine Chance. ..


----------



## firlie (3. September 2013)

[URL="http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/member.php?u=218702" schrieb:
			
		

> Rockhopser[/url]]
> Kann man gern mal zum Feierabend in der Heide machen... so lernt man sich auch endlich mal persönlich kennen.


 
Au fein. Das nehme ich an, da freue ich mich drauf.
Eh hier im Forum der eine den anderen noch weiter mistversteht, gibt´s dann in einer kleinen Verschnaufspause genug Diskussionsstoff über die obigen Themen. Wir sind ja mittlerweile schon beim "Erbsenzählen" angelangt , das muss nicht sein !
Ne PN wird, sofern nicht´s dazwischen kommt, heute irgendwann bei dir eintrudeln.

----------------------------

Das Foto ist ein wahrer Augenschmaus.
Neid !!!
Wo ist das aufgenommen ?

----------------------------

@ CC. 

Du altes Schlitzohr ! 
Denkst, du kannst dich jetzt vor dem "Oberlehrer" auf dem Schneeberg drücken und dem Rockhopser die Drecksarbeit zuschieben!
Diskussionsstoff auch zwischen mir und dir !
Hast du schon die Wetterkugel befragt, gibt´s Pläne 
Äh...nur am Rande: das Jahr ist gleich rum !

----------------------

Grüße
-firlie-


----------



## CC. (3. September 2013)

firlie schrieb:


> @ CC.
> 
> Du altes Schlitzohr !
> Denkst, du kannst dich jetzt vor dem "Oberlehrer" auf dem Schneeberg drücken und dem Rockhopser die Drecksarbeit zuschieben!


Ja 


> Hast du schon die Wetterkugel befragt, gibt´s Pläne
> Äh...nur am Rande: das Jahr ist gleich rum !


Noch keinen Plan. Hier stehen noch ein paar wichtige Sachen an. Aber ich bin dran.


----------



## Rockhopser (3. September 2013)

firlie schrieb:


> Das Foto ist ein wahrer Augenschmaus.
> Neid !!!
> Wo ist das aufgenommen ?



Das ist vom Butterhübel zwischen Olbersdorf & Eichgraben aufgenommen. Von da hat man einen schönen Rundumblick.
Die Stimmung nach dem Regen war der Hammer! War selbst überrascht, dass meine 0815-Kamera das so gut einfangen konnte...


----------



## firlie (6. September 2013)

Heute, gegen Mittag, Hohburkersdorfer Blick.
Im Westen der Himmel strahleblau, im Osten eher mau.
Leider wieder nicht`s mit 150 km Weitblick. Aber bald wird´s kalt und klar, und dann ....





 







Schönes Biken am Wochenende !
-firlie-


----------



## AlterSachse (7. September 2013)

HI,
gestern auf meiner Tour lag doch das blöde Schwein in der Sule.





Leider nur mit dem Smarti aufgenommen weil Kamera wieder mal nicht mit dabei.
Schönes WE an Alle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CC. (7. September 2013)

O ha. Ich hab bei so was immer die Hosen voll 

Hab versucht, dem @firlie Konkurrenz zu machen:





Letzter Morgendunst quasi vor der Haustür, aber zu einer Zeit, wo firlie entweder schon Brotzeit gemacht hat oder schon wieder auf dem Rückweg ist.

Ach ja, wer findet den Großglockner?





Das ist jetzt wirklich das letzte Bild von dem Haufen. ich versprech's


----------



## Inni (8. September 2013)

Sonntag Morgen 6Uhr in Sachsen


----------



## CC. (8. September 2013)

Noch 'ne Konkurrenz 
Schöne Stimmung in der Früh!


----------



## firlie (9. September 2013)

AlterSachse schrieb:


> HI,
> gestern auf meiner Tour lag doch das blöde Schwein in der Sule.


 
Mensch Jörg!
Warum hast du dich nicht auf "ES" geworfen  !
Wir wären gern zum zünftigen "Schwein am Spieß" gekommen !



CC. schrieb:


> Das ist jetzt wirklich das letzte Bild von dem Haufen. ich versprech's


 
Was kommt danach  ?
Bitte erhalte uns die herrlichen Blicke auf die Bergriesen. Wenigstens bis zum nächsten Urlaub.
Äh und Großglockner, ich rate mal: links neben der Mitte gaaaaanz weit hinten  ?


@ Inni 
Da gibt´s also wieder einen Frühaufsteher mehr in der Runde ! 
Fein.
Ich tippe mal auf den "Keulenberg" ?!


----------



## firlie (9. September 2013)

Bezug nehmend auf Inni `s frühe Stunde: um 6e hat bei mir am Sonntag gerade mal der Wecker gebimmelt.
Warum und weshalb, erfahrt ihr im Tourenfred.

Aber es gab auch auf der "Lausitzer Platte" einen schönen "Sunriser" und wer sich bisschen mit Symbolen auskennt, der kann mir mal bitte sagen, was das umgedrehte "Viktory" Zeichen auf meinem Foto zu sagen hat. Ne Vermutung meinerseits gibt´s im SVTF.




 







Schönen Wochenanfang
-firlie-


----------



## Inni (9. September 2013)

firlie schrieb:


> @ Inni
> Da gibt´s also wieder einen Frühaufsteher mehr in der Runde !
> Fein.
> Ich tippe mal auf den "Keulenberg" ?!




Hi,

naja, eher unfreiwillig, ich musste zum Dienst. Aber MountKeule ist richtig, aus der Richtung komme ich


----------



## firlie (11. September 2013)

Hab mir heute Vormittag für 3 Stunden selber frei gegeben, den "Racing Steve" aus dem Keller geholt und weil ich immer so artig bin, gab´s Sonne und blauen Himmel noch dazu  !













Grüße
-firlie-


----------



## CC. (11. September 2013)

Brav! Schöne Bilder.
Jetzt gehts leider wieder los mit dem Drecksjackenwetter


----------



## Schwinni (15. September 2013)

Hallo Leute, lese mir schon seit einer Weile mit großer Begeisterung eure Beiträge durch. Klasse Bilder und Ideen für eigene Touren. 


Heute ein Beitrag von mir... War gestern rund um den Kahleberg unterwegs.

p.s. ich kann das Bild in höherer Auflösung nicht hochladen.

Grüße Schwinni


----------



## AlterSachse (15. September 2013)

Hallo,
geile Bilder, wo nehmt Ihr nur das schöne Wetter her?
Heute Morgen wo es wenigstens noch trocken war sah es bei mir so aus.




Selbst die Enten hatten keine Lust.




Und wie es im Moment ausschaut wollt Ihr gar nicht wissen.
   
Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CC. (15. September 2013)

Hat da jemand nicht aufgegessen?  
 @Schwinni: Willkommen!  Und mehr Bilder...


----------



## firlie (16. September 2013)

Gestern, vor dem Schweinewetter oder soll ich sagen, es hat vorher schon mal ganz schön getröpfelt ...?
Na egal.
Die Sicht war gut, die geknipsten Bildchen weniger. 
Ich will aber nicht groß rumretuschieren und habe mich dafür mal in der Panoramafotografie versucht.
Mal sehen, wie sich das hier im Fred anschaut und ob ich vielleicht für Einzelne Styropor verteilen muss .







@ Schwinni feines Bild!   
@ AlterSachse  schon wieder ein neuer Braten  ???
*Danke für eure Bilder*

@ CC. Danke für deinen Kommentar ohne Bild . 
Bei euch da unten ist´s doch noch schlimmer mit dem Wetter, oder?

Grüße
-firlie-


----------



## CC. (16. September 2013)

firlie schrieb:


> ... ist´s doch noch schlimmer mit dem Wetter, oder?



Schlimmer als was. ..? Schlimmer als Regen? Na, zumindest schneit es in den Tieflagen noch nicht 



firlie schrieb:


> Bei euch da unten...


 hier oben. OBEN! 

Und firlie, das mit dem Styropor hab ich zwar nicht verstanden,  aber das Foto ist Klasse. Nur... ohne Stöckchen sieht das immer wie Unfall aus  Vielleicht gewöhne ich mich ja noch dran...


----------



## firlie (16. September 2013)

CC. schrieb:


> hier oben. OBEN! ...


 
Herr Oberlehrer !
Du sollst nicht immer deinen "willigsten Schüler" verbessern !!!!
Geografisch gesehen ist doch der Norden immer oben, aber von der Höhe her, hast du natürlich recht  ! 

Bin gerade mal ne Stunde dabei, an meinem Fotobuch vom Austria-Urlaub zu werkeln. Habe auf der Landkarte zufälligerweise die Satelliten-Einstellung gedrückt. 
Da liegt in 2000 m tatsächlich Schnee und theoretisch, wenn ich mich dahin beame, würde ich hier im Schnee stehen!
Fantastische Vorstellung!






Ach da ist es wieder, das Schei.... Fernweh !!!
Grüße
-firlie-


----------



## firlie (16. September 2013)

CC. schrieb:


> Und firlie, das mit dem Styropor hab ich zwar nicht verstanden, ..


 
Bei uns sagt man "Getroffene Hunde bellen"


----------



## CC. (16. September 2013)

jetzt hab ichs...
Es war aber Schaumstoff! Und nicht dieses Bröselzeug! War aber ein netter Versuch 

Und damits nochmal richtig weh tut:


----------



## firlie (16. September 2013)

CC. schrieb:


> Und damits nochmal richtig weh tut:


 
CC. -Du bist ein richtiger Oberfiesling !!!
Quälst den armen -firlie- so sehr.
Sei froh, dass uns z.Z. einige Kilometerchen voneinander trennen. 
Aber es wird nicht´s vergessen  !
---------------------------------------------
Nachtrag zum letzten Bild von mir.
Damals war´s freilich noch alles grün und fast 20°C hatte ich auch. Ihr habt´s ja auf dem Selbstporträt gesehen.
Jetzt gibt´s ein aktuelles Sat-Foto.   
Das wurmt mich nun wirklich und umso mehr ich drüber nachdenke ...






Aber ich sag´s voller Stolz und ich sag das auch gerne immer wieder, vor allem denen*, die denken, bei ihnen ist alles tausend Mal schöner als hier:
Vielleicht ist bei uns alles ne Nummer kleiner, aber schöne Ecken, die ham mir ooch hier bei uns !
Vielleicht wissen "denen*" wo das ist.
*CC. bitte belle noch mal   !!!*








Für alle anderen sei gesagt, wir (CC. und firlie) gehen auch einer geregelten Arbeit nach und sitzen nicht den ganzen Tag vorm PC, aber uns sitzt der Schalk im Nacken und dieses, mein letztes Wort für heute, musste ich unbedingt noch loswerden.

Gute Nacht
-firlie-


----------



## Schwinni (16. September 2013)

Danke für die Freundliche Aufnahme hier  Es macht immer wieder Freude die Bilder zu sehen und eure Texte zu lesen. Hier noch mal ein etwas älteres Bild von mir und aus meiner Heimat.


----------



## firlie (23. September 2013)

Dass aus dem geplanten "Saustechen" und der "Entenjagt" im Zittauer nicht´s geworden ist, das hat der AlterSachse im Tourenfred ja schon geschrieben.
Gott sei Dank hatte mich das kleine "Wehwehchen" am Ende der Woche fast verlassen.
Und wie es immer so ist, sind die ersten Anzeichen von Besserung zu spüren, "kennen Helden kein Halten" mehr.
Also hab ich mich am Sonntag aufgerappelt und bin wenigstens bis zur Elbe runter geradelt.
Das Wetter war nicht so dolle, aber auf dem ersten Bild sieht man im Osten und damit Richtung "Zittauer" ein herrliches "Morgenglühn".
Also Jörg, auch wenn du keine nette Begleitung hattest, das Wetter war bei dir eindeutig besser  !
Beim Bild 2 hab ich meinen ersten Platten  in diesem Jahr (bei RR und MTB !!!) dokumentiert. Bildchen ebenfalls von gestern.
Bild 3 ist das Tagesziel. Die Kenner - erkennen natürlich sofort das liebliche "Wehlen" an der Elbe.














Grüße
-firlie-


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Falco (23. September 2013)

Ich habe am Wochenende den Herbst gefunden:




Freu mich schon auf den frischen Wind im Fotoalbum


----------



## firlie (24. September 2013)

Falco schrieb:


> Ich habe am Wochenende den Herbst gefunden:


 
Hab jetzt lange überlegt, ob man dir dazu gratulieren soll !
Ich musste "IHN" nicht suchen, hatte ihn ständig vor Augen - leider.
Aber Schluß mit dem dummen Geschwafel!

*Poetische Bildbeschreibung für ein absolut tolles Foto *

Erkläre mir mal bitte, warum ihr alle wie immer Winter angehost wart, nur der Rockhopser nicht. Dachte eigentlich, der friert zuerst und so kalt war´s doch noch nicht am Wochenende. Zumal bei euren Zeiten .

Grüße
-firlie-


----------



## Falco (24. September 2013)

Wenn es heist "gemütlich" und dann vielleicht noch von "Pausen" im Plural gesprochen wird, dann muss man sich warm anziehen 

Aber im ernst, auf der Rückfahrt war ich glücklich noch was im Rucksack zu haben, denn gegen 19 Uhr war es dann doch schon frisch.


----------



## Rockhopser (24. September 2013)

@firlie:
Gestartet bin ich auch in herbstlicher Montur: Knie- & Armlinge sowie Jacke. Nach dem ersten Anstieg wars dann schon viel zu warm... Ich wollte mich noch nicht so recht mit dem Ende des Sommers abfinden! Auf den letzten Abfahrten brauchte ich dann aber die Armlinge wieder, auf der Rückfahrt kam die Jacke wieder drüber. Es wird halt doch Herbst...


----------



## CC. (26. September 2013)

Ein Grenzstein in Österreich.





Der Herbst naht, aber noch hat sich's wie Sommer angefühlt.


----------



## firlie (26. September 2013)

CC. schrieb:


> Der Herbst naht, aber noch hat sich's wie Sommer angefühlt.


 
... und dazu wieder mit netter weiblicher Begleitung unterwegs ? 
Du Glückspilz! 

Bei uns sind alle Regenschirme ausverkauft. 
Habe die Räder heute eingemottet.

Grüße
-firlie-


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CC. (26. September 2013)

firlie schrieb:


> Habe die Räder heute eingemottet.


Hä? Hat Nostradamus die Wettervorhersage für Hintersachsen frisch herausgegeben???


----------



## GeneralDesert (28. September 2013)

Waldschlösschen Brücke bei Sonnenuntergang


----------



## Th. (29. September 2013)

Eigentlich ist der Herbst ja ganz hübsch...


----------



## ore-mountain (30. September 2013)

Ich konnte gestern bei Besuch von Bekannten im Chiemgau auch noch ein paar schöne Bilder einfangen.
Im Tal kalte 10°C und Nebel. Fahr ich auf den Rauschberg? ... egal, einfach versuchen!
Etwa 1000hm weiter oben dann angenehme 22°C und ein traumhafter Blick auf das Wolkenmeer.


----------



## CC. (30. September 2013)

:thumbup: für Fotos und diesen sacksteilen Aufstieg!


----------



## firlie (1. Oktober 2013)

Fein, Fein, Fein ...Jungs.
Ich bin echt beeindruckt!
Habe meine Bilderausbeute dem Tourenfred geopfert. 

Grüße
-firlie-


----------



## firlie (3. Oktober 2013)

In meinem Berufszweig ist ein Feiertag innerhalb der Woche eher Fluch als Segen. Sprich, während sich ein Großteil ein verlängertes Wochenende gönnt, geht´s jetzt für mich schon an die Vorbereitungen für heute Nacht.
Habe aber trotzdem den herrlichen Vormittag für eine kleine RRR genutzt und bin bei eisigem Ost-Gegenwind in die Sächsische Schweiz gedüst.
Rückzu war´s dann natürlich eine "Lecke" mit der Fahrt.
46 km/h Höchstgeschwindigkeit -ohne zu treten- zwischen Stürza und Dobra .









 







Grüße
-firlie-


----------



## AlterSachse (3. Oktober 2013)

Hallo, da  die Nacht zugeschlagen hat gab es nur ne kleine Runde.
Und die Auswertung hier und damit das nicht so trocken ausschaut ein kleines Vid.
gibt es auch als FullHD http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/31749


----------



## firlie (5. Oktober 2013)

Mit seiner markanten Silhouette erkennt man den *"Lilienstein"* schon von Weitem. Und deswegen wurde er auch auf´s Logo des Nationalparks gebannt.
Fährt man näher an diesen Tafelberg heran, bekommt die Sache allerdings ein völlig anderes Bild.
Vielleicht hätte eins der folgenden Bilder ein feines Rätselbild ergeben, allein die "Lichtspiele" der Sonne haben mich am "Einheitstag" derart fasziniert, dass ich das hier (bevor auch ich mich ins Wochenende stürze !) noch bringen muss.















Das letzte Foto hätte ich euch vielleicht als "Winterbild" verkaufen können. Durch das Gegenlicht der Sonne erscheinen die Bäume schon leicht gepudert!
Wer also auch ein Faible für derartige Sonnenspiele hat, sollte sich, wenn´s denn morgen am Sonntag noch schön sein sollte, gegen 9:30 auf der Ebenheit kurz vor "Ebenheit" einfinden.

Allen ein schönes Wochenende
-firlie-


----------



## firlie (8. Oktober 2013)

Hocken alle zu Hause bei dem bomben Wetter  

Hab es wieder mal nicht ausgehalten, die Arbeit liegen gelassen und bin runter an die Elbe. Für alle die sich fragen ob ich das MTB eingetauscht habe, sei gesagt, auf meiner Seite der Elbe und da wo ich die Fotos gemacht habe, ist das Radeln nur auf ausgewiesenen Wegen erlaubt. Da ist nicht viel mit Mountainbiking und mit dem RR bin ich auch viel schneller .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AlterSachse (8. Oktober 2013)

Ja Ja
unsereins hat ne Erkältung am Hals, vom ersten Frost. 
Und der firlie radelt bei dem SUPER Wetter am frühen Morgen durch die Botanik und macht auch noch solch schöne Bilder das man nur so dahin fließt. 
Aber ich hoffe mal das irgendwann nochmal so ne Woche kommt und ich wieder fitt bin.
Gruß und schöne Woche noch, ich mach nur noch ein Tag dann erst mal WE.
Gruß


----------



## ore-mountain (9. Oktober 2013)

sehr schöne Bilder!

nur sehe ich ständig das falsche Rad ...


----------



## CC. (10. Oktober 2013)

Postkartenfotos mit Rad und Stöckchen bei schönstem Wetter! Kompliment!


----------



## kaufi0310 (10. Oktober 2013)

hier mal was von mir. ist allerdings schon einen monat her.

Zu sehen ist die Zschopau zwischen Braunsdorf und Frankenberg


----------



## Schmutzfahrer (10. Oktober 2013)

Harrasfelsen


----------



## firlie (14. Oktober 2013)

Leute! 
Ich versprech´s hoch & heilig, die nächsten Bilder werden wieder vom MTBing handeln, nur tut´s mir in der Seele weh, dass der folgende "Schatz" immer noch nicht gehoben wurde.
Nur zur Info, ich habe mit Geocaching nicht´s am Hut. 
Wenn aber einer einen kennt, der Interesse hat, in -firlie- Country ist das Ding zu finden.












Grüße von den Pilzsuchern  !


----------



## CC. (16. Oktober 2013)

Weißt, andere Leute kaufen sich für viel Euromarken empfindliche elektronische Geräte, schleppen die kreuz und quer durch den Wald, setzen sie dabei Witterungs- und anderen Naturgewalten aus, streiten sich über richtige und falsche Richtungen, suchen sich einen Ast ab... und Du gehtst einfach in den Wald, den Tieren das Futter und anderen Leuten die Schätze  wegschnappen. tztztz...


----------



## firlie (16. Oktober 2013)

So!
Ich versprach ein Bild, das sich mal wieder dem eigentlichen Interessengebiet der MTB-User widmet. 
Nun habe ich heute versucht ein kleines Rundchen zu drehen, aber welcher Gott auch immer, er hatte was dagegen und schickte mir einen allerheftigen Regenguss.
Einen kleinen positiven Effekt hatte die ganze Sache dann doch. Ihr könnt´s auf meinem Mitbringsel sehen.
Zugegeben, die Idee ist nicht von mir, sondern war erst kürzlich Bild des Tages in einem anderen Rad-Portal. Aber der -firlie- klaut sich hier und da was zusammen und probiert sehr gerne aus und siehe da, es funktioniert auch bei ihm.
Also dürft ihr nun meine " psychedelische Abendmahlzeit " begutachten !







Was lernt ihr aus dem folgenden Bild ?
....
Richtig! 
"Die Großen sollen immer die Kleinen beschützen" 
ein anderer Bildtitel wäre:
" Ich spanne meinen Rettungsschirm über ..."







Es grüßt,
der auf Sonne wartende, den Regen verscheuchende 
-firlie-


----------



## AlterSachse (20. Oktober 2013)

Leichte OSee Runde
So da ich immer noch angeschlagen bin aber Heute die Sonne so schön schien hab ich eine ganz kleine Runde um den OSee gewagt.
Dazu wirklich nur Drei kleine Bilder.




OSee





Röhrhäuschen - frisch verputzt, ist wieder recht schön geworden





einfach schön anzuschauen fand ich

So nun allen noch schönes WE


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CC. (20. Oktober 2013)

Gute Besserung!


----------



## AlterSachse (20. Oktober 2013)

THX, ist aber arbeitsbedingt und wird nie richtig Gut


----------



## CC. (20. Oktober 2013)

Dann laß doch den Sch****


----------



## firlie (21. Oktober 2013)

@ AlterSachse 

Na es wird doch wieder!
24,10 km ...Bewunderung D), denn ich bin gestern gar nicht gefahren, habe mich vor den 3 Regentropfen am frühen Morgen gefürchtet.
Diese Woche kommt warme Luft vom Süden ...also dann, auf geht´s !!!

@ CC. 

Wo schleifst du deine "nette weibliche Begleitung" denn lang ???
Da zittern dem -firlie- beim bloßen Anblick schon die Knie (s. dein Album).
Ach, und außerdem ist mal wieder ein schönes Bildchen *von dir* fällig. Ihr habt im 29er Fred so schöne Berg - Bilder, du wohnst doch gleich um die Ecke. 
Bitte investiere in eine kleine Knipse und lasse die "olle Flunder" zu Hause. So ne kleine Kamera geht locker in deine Jackentasche und ... du wirst es nicht bereuen !

------------------------------

Bei uns sind durch Wind + Regen die bunten Blätter runter. Das Bildchen ist vom letzten Montag.
Gibt´s noch irgendwo ne herbstliche Färbung ?







Grüße
-firlie-


----------



## CC. (21. Oktober 2013)

@firlie: es ehrt Dich, wenn Du Dir Gedanken um mich machst  Du kannst ja mal eine Sammlung für 'ne kleene Knibbse initiieren. Ich drück mich bis jetzt erfolgreich, weil mir meine "Flunder" langt, ich nicht mit Rucksack oder Jacke (in den seltensten Fällen) fahre und ich es dick hab, noch so ein elektronisches Gerät + Ladegerät zu haben.
Bilder von mir gibt es eher nicht - weil unfotogen. Da läuft immer die Linse an - Du errinerst Dich? 

Das Mädle ist eine ganz Tapfere und nicht nur Du hast da zittrige Knie gekriegt. Nach dem es mich zweimal aufgestellt und sie einen doppelten, nicht ganz ungefährlichen  Salto hingezaubert hat, haben wir dann die Kategorie des Trails in "anspruchsvoll" geändert.





Das geht sogar mit der Flunder. Ein bißchen Riesengebirgsfeeling. 10 Minuten später waren wir verschluckt.


----------



## CC. (21. Oktober 2013)

Eine Postkarte hab ich noch von vor zwei Wochen - fast ohne Laubfärbung:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CC. (21. Oktober 2013)

Und weil die Wetterentwicklung an diesem Tag so dramatisch war, gibts ein Blick auf die Alpspitze.


----------



## firlie (21. Oktober 2013)

*Wow *

Ich wusste, dass du mich nicht enttäuschen würdest ...
und im Filmchen sogar Kuh-Glocken-Gebimmel im Hintergrund, ich schmelze dahin....seufz... 
Warum bin ich in einer Woche ausgerechnet am Meeeeer .

Sehr schön und bei Gelegenheit meeee*h*r !

Der dankende
-firlie-


----------



## AlterSachse (21. Oktober 2013)

@CC
das ist der Hammer, echt geile Bilder.

Da ich wie Du auch meistens nur mit dem Nötigsten unterwegs bin hab ich mir das hier geholt 
http://www.bike-discount.de/?ac=pddetails&pdid=66028
da passt meine Knipse mit Ersatz Akku und Ersatz Karte rein. Und so ein Akku hält doch etliche Tage durch so das Ladegerät nicht von Nöten ist. 
Schönen Abend noch


----------



## CC. (21. Oktober 2013)

Danke für die Blumen. Das war aber auch ein besonderes Wetter. Und für die Landschaft kann ich nix 

Aus so einem Täschle ist letztes Jahr einem Biker der iFön rausgefallen. Er hats nicht gemerkt und ich bin fast drüber gefahren. 
Na ja, irgendwann werde ich um so ne Knipse nicht drumrum kommen...


----------



## firlie (22. Oktober 2013)

CC. schrieb:


> Aus so einem Täschle ist letztes Jahr einem Biker der iFön rausgefallen.
> ...


 
> sing <_ "...mit Knipse wär das nicht passiert, nicht einmal bei Nacht ..."_




CC. schrieb:


> Na ja, irgendwann werde ich um so ne Knipse nicht drumrum kommen...


 
Gott sei Dank, ihm ist die Einsicht gekommen ....

-----------------------

Die Postkartenbilder sind nur die halbe Wahrheit!
Hier treibt er sich wirklich rum: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1493414 + Kommentar

-firlie-


----------



## AlterSachse (22. Oktober 2013)

HI,
Heute war einfach das genialste Wetter seit langer Zeit und da konnte ich nicht widerstehen.
Das ist dabei raus gekommen, leider hat IBC das Vid runter gerechnet und ist jetzt nur noch mit 512x288 da, FHD waren die 8min einfach zu groß.
Trotz allem viel Spaß.
​


----------



## CC. (22. Oktober 2013)

Ich muß mal mein Versprechen brechen und den Haufen nochmal zeigen:





Hätte heute jeder mit einem nassen Handtuch einfangen können, wenn er denn da oben gewesen wäre 
Föhn ist schön!


----------



## firlie (23. Oktober 2013)

Während der Eine:
sich zunehmend der Home-Video-Filmerei widmet --- @ AlterSachse , hast du genügend Rohmaterial, der Winter soll lang und die Winterabende noch länger werden !---
....schleppt der Andere:
seine Handtücher hinauf auf den Berg und tut sie mit dem *Fön* trocknen --- @ CC. , hast du als Energiequelle für den Trockner das Stromhäuschen von der Bergbahn *ozapft, *oder verstehe ich jetzt was falsch ???

Naja, ich war nicht untätig und bin, wieder mal mit "falschem Rad", auf eine Eis über Rom und Afrika nach Wehlen gefahren.


Herrlichste Farben bei Rathen:






Stromaufwärts von Wehlen gesehen, das selbe Spiel:






Schlecker, lecker, gut gehn lass ...







Die ultimative Standartfrage an *@ all*:
Was machen eigentlich alle Anderen, keiner ne Knipse dabei ???


----------



## Th. (23. Oktober 2013)

firlie schrieb:


> Was machen eigentlich alle Anderen, keiner ne Knipse dabei ???



Doch - wobei mir machmal der Bärentöter o.ä. lieber wär:





Was meint ihr wofür das Teil mal genutzt wurde? Lebendfalle für Luchse...?


----------



## CC. (23. Oktober 2013)

firlie schrieb:


> ....schleppt der Andere:
> seine Handtücher hinauf auf den Berg und tut sie mit dem *Fön* trocknen --- @ CC. , hast du als Energiequelle für den Trockner das Stromhäuschen von der Bergbahn *ozapft, *oder verstehe ich jetzt was falsch ???


 Lieber Firlie, Fön = Föhn ... und wenn ich wirklich mal eine Zusatzladung bräuchte, hab ich ja immer noch den Taschenhamster, den ich dann im Hinterrad mitlaufen lasse 




> Herrlichste Farben bei Rathen:



Das löst Wehmut bei mir aus. Sehr schön!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GeneralDesert (23. Oktober 2013)

Dort war ich heute auch überall


----------



## firlie (24. Oktober 2013)

@ Th. 
Die Kommentare zum Foto in deinem Album sollten genügen. Ich habe dem nichts hinzuzufügen !
Danke, sehr orginell  !

@ CC.
Das ist schon richtig so, mit dem Fö...n (Gucke mal *PN*)! 
Aber Dank deines Links weiß ich jetzt, dass: _Folter-Werkzeuge_ im Duden gleich davor stehen  !

@ GeneralDesert 
Bilder, Bilder! 
Wir wollen Bilder sehen !
Auch wenn sie aus der Wüste sind  !

Grüße
-firlie-


----------



## GeneralDesert (24. Oktober 2013)

So, bitte


----------



## tanztee (25. Oktober 2013)

firlie schrieb:


> Was machen eigentlich alle Anderen, keiner ne Knipse dabei ???



Guggsd Du hier:

























Location: Saubachtal

ride on!
tanztee


----------



## firlie (27. Oktober 2013)

*Hallo Biker !*

Eigentlich wollte ich euch nächsten Samstag Bilder dieser Sorte präsentieren:






Leider fällt das Biken an der Ostsee und in den kommenden Wochen erst mal aus.
Habe am Freitag mit dem Bike ne klassische Bruchlandung hingelegt. 
Die Details erspare ich euch. Ende nächster Woche wird´s nochmal ein kurzes Statement dazu geben, da der Helm* im negativen Sinne* (!!!)
für mein jetziges Aussehen eine wesentliche Rolle gespielt hat. 
Vorerst geht´s erst mal mit Frau und Kindern für 4 Tage an die See, zum Erholen.

@  GeneralDesert  + @ tanztee 
Danke für eure Bilder !

Es grüßt der stark lädierte 
-firlie-


----------



## CC. (27. Oktober 2013)

Oh Gott firlie! Hoffe, es nix all zu schlimmes passiert!!!! Zumindest schreibst Du noch....
Alles Gute! 
CC.


----------



## tanztee (27. Oktober 2013)

firlie schrieb:


> Es grüßt der stark lädierte
> -firlie-



Oooops! Gute Besserung auch vom tanztee!!


----------



## AlterSachse (27. Oktober 2013)

@firlie uff nee das kurz vorm Urlaub, also auch von mir Gute Besserung

Jo letztens hab ich Werbung für das Täschchen gemacht und selbst kein ErsatzAkku mitgenommen, Schit. Deshalb leider nur 5Bildchen von meiner kleinen Runde zu den "Blauen Steinen".

Das Gebirge lag im Dunst deshalb ging es bei strahlenden Sonnenschein in die andere Richtung.


 

Zurück solls dann da hinten vor dem Sonnenhügel (Königsholz) langgehen.






Ach ja um zu den "Blauen Steinen" zu kommen erst mal hoch zu den Windrädern





Tagesziel









Wie gesagt dann war Akku alle und die Tour leider noch nicht, jedenfalls war es ne lockere Runde bei besten Herbstwetter.
Gruß


----------



## CC. (29. Oktober 2013)

AlterSachse schrieb:
			
		

> Jo letztens hab ich Werbung für das Täschchen gemacht und selbst kein ErsatzAkku mitgenommen, Schit.


Siehste, genau das hab ich gemeint. Hat man(n) viel Gelumbe mit, kann man viel vergessen. Außerdem kann viel kaputt- oder verloren gehen. Deswegen hab ich keine "kleene Knipse". Vielleicht sollte mich mal meine Mitfahrer beschwatzen 

Sach ma...is das etwa Adventszeuch da in der Hütte ???? Können das die Lausitzer gar nicht erwarten?

Der arme firlie... Jetzt hat er sich gar nicht mehr gemeldet. Wahrscheinlich hatte er einen Liegendtransport an die Ostseeküste, hat den gerade so überlebt und jetzt ist er vom Sturm eingeschlossen. Hauptsache, die Pechsträhne zieht sich nicht noch weiter und er ist überhaupt noch unter den Lebenden.... *daumendrück


So, zum Herbstausklang noch etwas Gebirgsstimmung:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AlterSachse (29. Oktober 2013)

@CC. das ist doch mal ein Geiles Foto.
Das schaut sogar so aus als könnte auch ich das fahren, na ja muss ich doch mal einplanen Deine Region.



CC. schrieb:


> Sach ma...is das etwa Adventszeuch da in der Hütte ???? Können das die Lausitzer gar nicht erwarten?


Ja und Nein, die Hütte ist immer so ausgestattet. Ganz hinten gibt es sogar so etwas wie ein Gipfelbuch. Immer schön anzuschauen wenn es mich mal dort hin verschlägt.

So allen einen schönen Feiertag.


----------



## AlterSachse (31. Oktober 2013)

So schnell mal 3 Bilder vom heutigen Feiertag. 

Weil das Wetter einfach SUPER war schnell mal einige Meter auf dem Singletrack ab gespult.
















Tour

Also dann noch schöne Tage bis Denne.


----------



## firlie (2. November 2013)

CC. schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich hatte er einen Liegendtransport an die Ostseeküste, hat den gerade so überlebt und jetzt ist er vom Sturm eingeschlossen. Hauptsache, die Pechsträhne zieht sich nicht noch weiter und *er ist überhaupt noch unter den Lebenden....*


 

 *... WHAT ???*

*I`M ALIVE !!!*

*----------------------------------*

So Freunde, die 4 Tage bei schönstem Wetter taten gut, auch für meine Blessuren. Danke für eure Grüße und Wünsche.
Ich will nun hier über meinen Crash nicht rumjammern, empfehle euch aber diesen Beitrag zu lesen.

Mit dem Radfahren war natürlich nichts, also habe ich per Fuß allein und mit Anhang so diese und jene Tour bestritten.
Am Montag tobte an der See ein mächtiger Orkan und hat so manchen größeren oder kleinen Ast heruntergerissen. Vielleicht war´s ganz gut, dass sich unter mir keine luftgefüllten Räder befanden, denn diese *Reifenkiller* lagen zu Hauf auf den Radwegen herum !







Die Boxen stehen nun schon 2 Jahre da herum und mit jedem hinzugekommenen Wehwehchen an meinem Körper mache ich mir mehr Gedanken, ob ich baldiger Nutzer dieser Versehrten-Räder sein werde !?







Gut, wir sind viel gelaufen aber noch mehr hat der -firlie- die einschlägigen Lokalitäten besucht und deren Angebot sehr gründlich studiert.
Hier handelt es sich übrigens um eine normale, vegetarische Pizza im Format XXXXXL.
Für mich unschaffbar, aber lecker war´s .







@ CC.  Danke für die Lehrerstunde !
Grüße
-firlie-


----------



## CC. (2. November 2013)

Ahhhh, firlie lebt!
Die Beschreibung aus dem verlinkten Bericht klingt übel....
Die Blende an meinem Helm hab ich schon abgebaut, weil sie die Sicht gestört hat.

Gute Besserung und schön, daß Du auf den Beinen bist!
Grüße, 
CC.


----------



## CC. (10. November 2013)

Weil draußen gerade übles Wetter ist, der Galerie-Fred nach unten  rutscht und ich im SVTF thematisch nix zum Beisteuern hab:





Hütte am Lamsenjoch, 2000m. War die erste Station auf einer ausgedehnten Hochtour Ende Oktober bei schönstem Föhnwetter. 
Die Öffnungszeiten waren schlecht: war schon geschlossen


----------



## Roadrunner75 (10. November 2013)

Isartrails in München vor ein paar Tagen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CC. (10. November 2013)

Mehr Föhnbilder ...
Grüße nach nebenan


----------



## firlie (10. November 2013)

Da ist man mal fix den einen und anderen Handgriff erledigen, überlegt sich dabei wie man die Fan-Gemeinde erfreuen kann und schon ist hier im Bilderfred, nach gefühlten Jahren der Ewigkeit gleich ein Doppeleinsatz passiert.
Danke euch zwei Beiden für den Beitrag und speziell für CC. der da...



CC. schrieb:


> Ich würde gerne noch etwas Outdoor bleiben.


 
und alle anderen, die heute bei dem Scheißwetter an Urlaub gedacht haben, bringe ich die zwei Sachen. Radlbilder, sofern es Zeit und Wetter zulassen, will der firlie ab Mitte nächster Woche wieder machen (ihr wisst die Blessuren ! )













@ DHFoes Danke für die Unmengen an "Likes"

Grüße
-firlie-


----------



## CC. (10. November 2013)

War da nicht dicker Sturm, als Du an der Ostsee weiltest? Aber die Bilder sind toll!

Du berichtest von der ersten Ausfahrt?!?
Ich drück Dir die Daumen...


----------



## CC. (12. November 2013)

Nu isses passiert: Erstkontakt.





Ein Wetter zum Heldenzeugen


----------



## firlie (13. November 2013)

+ 

-------------------------



CC. schrieb:


> Ein Wetter zum Heldenzeugen


 

War also wieder ein Weiberrock mit  !

-firlie-


----------



## Deleted 289649 (13. November 2013)

och mist, ich bin hier falsch


----------



## CC. (14. November 2013)

firlie schrieb:


> ... sofern es Zeit und Wetter zulassen, will der firlie ab Mitte nächster Woche wieder machen (ihr wisst die Blessuren ! )


Wie sieht's mit Zeit und Wetter aus? Was machen die Blessuren?  Sind die Pflegekräfte sorgsam mit Dir?
Grüße aus dem.Nebel, 
CC.


----------



## AlterSachse (16. November 2013)

Hallo,
da die Runden jetzt was kleiner ausfallen lohnt sich das bei mir im Touren Trade nicht deshalb gibt es hier zwei drei Bilder.
Mal ganz ohne Wasser - 
So da die Sonne Heute doch noch die Oberhand gewonnen hat ging es noch mal hoch zur Oskarhöhe. Das ganze so bei 6°C was für mich noch erträglich ist. Oben angekommen wusste ich auch wieder wieso ich mir diese Schinderei antue, einfach geil der Blick in die Runde selbst bei der bescheidenen Sicht.
So der Weg dort hin sah im Sonnenlicht mal so aus.










Oben angekommen





Zurück dann noch am Dreiländerpunkt vorbei





So Tour Daten wie immer hier. Ach ja da ich Fan von Google+ geworden bin gibt es da ab und zu noch mehr.

Allen nun ein schönes WE, Gruß


----------



## firlie (17. November 2013)

Und ja, der -firlie- , er fährt wieder   !


Nach ein paar RRR (*R*enn*r*ad*r*unden) diese Woche, hab ich mich nun heute auf´s MTB getraut.
Nun weiß ich nicht wie´s im restlichen Teil Sachsens war, wir hatten jedenfalls einen obermiesen, vernebelten Scheißtag. Da das im Vorfeld schon angekündigt war, gab´s für eine kleine schöne Tour eigentlich nur eine Alternative, so hoch wie nur möglich auf den Berg, in der Hoffnung das da oben ....
Nach dem unglaublichen Pech von vor 3 Wochen sollte ich deshalb nun auch wieder mal ein bisschen Glück im Leben haben.
Spitzfindige Philosophen prägten dazu den Spruch: "Alles im Leben gleicht sich aus".
Ich will nun nicht lange faseln, denn die Familie wartet mit dem Essen.
Was ihr hier seht war heute am Vormittag auf dem Großen Schneeberg bei Decin und für mich war´s der absolute Kracher.











 




 









Grüße
-firlie-


----------



## CC. (17. November 2013)

Ja firlie, jetzt bist aber richtig über Deinen Schatten gesprungen.  Erste Tour nach Deinem Hinfaller... Respekt!
Das Rad scheint keinen Schaden genommen zu haben. 
Welchen Weg bist Du da rauf gefahren?

Klasse Bilder! *seufz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tanztee (17. November 2013)

*Mega Bilder *  



CC. schrieb:


> Welchen Weg bist Du da rauf gefahren?



Ja genau, verliere mal ein paar Worte zur Tour! 

ride on!
tanztee


----------



## CC. (17. November 2013)

Wahrscheinlich ist er völlig beflügelt und extatisch da hoch gehetzt, daß er jetzt keinen Bericht zusammen bringt. Daher "nur" ein paar Bilder im "nur"-Bilder-Fred


----------



## AlterSachse (18. November 2013)

@firlie na das schaut doch wieder fein aus. Und da Du dich ja wieder früh morgens in die Spur gemacht hast wird das auch wieder richtig mit dem MTB fahren.
Bei uns war zu der Zeit jedenfalls noch die absolute Glätte bei -1°C und Nebelsuppe. Deshalb viel die Tour aus, heut schauts besser aus im Moment 7°C und leicht bedeckter Himmel, deshalb gehts bestimmt dann noch mal los.
Gruß


----------



## Schwinni (18. November 2013)

Wahnsinns Bilder firlie, aber auch von allen anderen hier. Wie schon mal erwähnt ich, es macht einfach Spaß hier rein zu schauen und sich von den Bilder Fesseln zu lassen. 

Beste Biker Grüße Schwinni.


----------



## darkJST (18. November 2013)

Bissle was vom vorletzten September:

















Gipfelglück...naja fast








Besuch:




Und das einzig taugliche Abfahrtsbild:




Letzten September:


----------



## firlie (18. November 2013)

@ darkJST 

Berauschend ...


@ darkJST  & @ all

Hoffe euch gehen die Bilder in den kommenden, tristen Monaten nicht aus !

----------------------



CC. schrieb:


> daß er jetzt keinen Bericht zusammen bringt.



Habe im Tourenfred was zusammengekrakelt !

-firlie-


----------



## AlterSachse (18. November 2013)

@darkJST geile Bilder
-------------------------------------
  @firlie toller Tourenbericht, mit geilen Bildern.

So bin gerade von Tour rein, schnell noch mal zu den Elefantensteinen oberhalb von Oybin gefahren. Die Woche soll es ja dort mit dem Wegebau losgehen, wenn alles klappt dann gut, denn die Alternative sieht glaub immer noch ein ab meißeln der Steine vor damit die Holztransporte dort um die Kurve passen.
Die Tour hab ich dann an der Ludwigshöhe ausklingen lassen leider war die Sicht mehr als bescheiden.
Gruß

Elefantensteine bei Oybin
















schöner Aussichtspunkt wenn die Sicht gut ist





heute alles im Nebel





Daten hier


----------



## CC. (18. November 2013)

@_darkJST_: feine alte Kamellen! Schöne, geliebte Blicke...
 @_AlterSachse_: die Steine stehen nicht wirklich zur Disposition???

Der @firlie hat sich doch zu einem Heldenbericht aufgerafft.. löblich!

Wieder mal ein Föhntag:






In voller Monitorgröße auf Wunsch eines einzelnen Herren


----------



## firlie (19. November 2013)

+      
-firlie-


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Raumfahrer (25. November 2013)

* 
"Mountainbike vor Flußlandschaft"*


----------



## Stumpi83 (27. November 2013)

Ich wollt jetzt auch mal 2-3 Bildchen von diesem Jahr hochladen und euch dadurch an meinen Eindrücken teilhaben lassen.. ^^

3° Celsius im Schatten - morgens noch gefrorene Pfützen - aber trotzdem sehr viel Spass auf den Trails in pod..




...und ein paar Tage später in Torbole - 26° Celsius und Sonnenschein..


----------



## CC. (27. November 2013)

"Er" und "Sie" hatten ein Rongdevuh


----------



## firlie (27. November 2013)

Tolle Bilder Jungs, da kommt der Neid bei mir, weil, ich sehe meine Radl nur abends beim Bier hoch holen und das Draußen nur durch`s Arbeitsplatzfenster. 
Aber es sollen bessere Zeiten für mich kommen, wenn nichts dazwischen kommt .


Weiter so !
Grüße
-firlie-


----------



## CC. (27. November 2013)

Die Bilder von  @Stumpi83 lösen bei mir schweres Fern- und Sommerweh aus 
 @firlie: das wird schon wieder. Spätestens wenn der letzte Stollen gegessen ist...


----------



## Falco (2. Dezember 2013)

Hey, endlich Winter in Sachsen:





Das ist schon der 3. Schnee, diesmal gleich 15cm 

Leider noch nicht überall, wie man im Hintergrund erkennen kann.





Letztes Jahr lag schon ende Oktober Schnee auf unter 200m ü NHN. Wir mussten gester doch ein ganzes Stück Bergauf fahren um im Schnee spielen zu können. Der Schnee kommt meiner Meinung nach viel zu spät dieses Jahr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## firlie (2. Dezember 2013)

@ Falco 
Na fein !
Da fahrt ihr extra ins "Zittauer" um euch den Schnee anzuschauen !
Ich fass es nicht !!!
Hauptsache es wird dann nicht gejammert, wenn er auch in unsern Breiten liegt  .
Feine Fotos 
BTW: 





Falco schrieb:


> Das ist schon der 3. Schnee, diesmal gleich 15cm.


Wo wart ihr denn schon überall ? Hier auf der Lausitzer Platte hat´s bisher nur gekrümelt und ich wohne gefühlte 1000 m höher als du  !
------------------------------------


-firlie- hat heute Mittag wieder alles fallen lassen und ist auf den Bock gesprungen. Das Wetter war aber auch zu herrlich.
Schnee hab ich auch in der weitesten Ferne nicht erkennen können, obwohl ne bomben Sicht gewesen ist.









Dann gab´s da noch den "Kämpfer" !







Und natürlich einen Sieger !
Hab ganz schön gekurbelt, dass ich vor Sonnenuntergang zu Hause war!









Grüße
-firlie-


----------



## CC. (3. Dezember 2013)

firlie schrieb:


>


Episch! 
Da hast Du Dich selbst übertroffen! 

Da kann ich nicht wirklich mithalten. ...





Schneegestrampel mit Inversionswetterlage.


----------



## firlie (4. Dezember 2013)

Und schon wieder ein  Rongdevuh im Schnee!
Also, jetzt reicht´s !!!
Wann fährt der nächste Zug nach München ?
Ich komme !

-firlie-


----------



## CC. (4. Dezember 2013)

Du bist immer willkommen


----------



## firlie (5. Dezember 2013)

Heute auf der Suche nach dem Schnee, der hier neuerlich so zelebriert wird.
Bin an die nördliche Grenze von -firlie-County gefahren und dahinter kommen noch ein paar Hügelchen, das ist aber alles pillepalle.
Ich geb´s zu, es ist noch sehr viel Grün zu sehen, aber da links und rechts vom Radl ist ein bisschen was zu erkennen  .....









...und weil das noch nicht alles gewesen sein kann, bin ich auch noch zum höchsten-nördlichen Punkt meiner Ländereien gedüst und was könnt ihr da erkennen ...????
*Es ist angerichtet !!!*
*
*



*
*
*
*
Grüße
-firlie-


----------



## CC. (5. Dezember 2013)

Der -firlie- ist ein Zuckerstreuer 

"ER" wird Dir heute Nacht zeigen, wie das richtig geht. Also Unterhosen festhalten!


----------



## CC. (10. Dezember 2013)

ER und Sie wieder..... Ihr wißt schon...





Dem Alzi ist nach zwei Stunden aufgefallen, daß er überhaupt kein Rad mit hat


----------



## Th. (11. Dezember 2013)

Nachdem ich vorhin beim Nightride durch die Hellerberge zu @kodak auf eben dieser Aussicht äußerte, dass das eigentlich mein nächstes Fotorätsel wäre, winkte er nur ab - olle Kamellen. 
Ich seh's ein, da ich dort aber gern hinfahre, gibt es das Bild eben hier...


----------



## kodak (12. Dezember 2013)

@Th. ... ich hätte still gehalten bei dem Bild, will ja nicht als Vorlaut gelten ... ich finde es sehr schön und wer es noch nicht kennt wird auch ein wenig rätseln müssen


----------



## firlie (12. Dezember 2013)

Bis auf die üblichen Verdächtigen im Rätselfred scheinen alle anderen irgendwo am Glühweinstand auf`m Weihnachtsmarkt abzuhängen.
Das ist Schade aber nicht wirklich verwunderlich, denn das Wetter ist wirklich Bääääh !









 






Wann kommt "ER" denn nun ???
Grüße
-firlie-


PS: Bin vor ner Stunde rein und da kam die Sonne raus. Ich verkrieche mich jetzt heulend in mein Bettchen !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## firlie (16. Dezember 2013)

Th. schrieb:


> Ich finde den offiziellen Radweg in der hinteren Sächsischen Schweiz gar nicht schlecht - kommt halt immer darauf an was man will. Trails gibt es keine, dafür aber herrliche Landschaft - beeindruckt mich immer wieder.
> .




Eben !
Vor allem der Satz: " _kommt halt immer darauf an was man will ", _der passt zu 100 %.
Deshalb bin ich mal wieder in aller Herrgottsfrühe ...
Die Fotos sind von einer kleinen Montagsrunde (heute Vormittag) und ohne dass ich Th. `s Gedanken kannte, war ich genau in der Gegend, die er im letzten  Beitrag beschrieben hat (Hinterhermsdorf ).


























Ein Bericht ist in Arbeit!


Grüße
-firlie-


----------



## AlterSachse (16. Dezember 2013)

OHHHHHHHHH     
Bericht Bericht
das schaut doch schon wieder GEIL aus.
Ich fauler war blos im Stadtbad.


----------



## CC. (17. Dezember 2013)

firlie schrieb:


> Eben !


DAS ist beeindruckend!

Hier war jetzt über eine Woche phantastischstes Wetter in den Bergen. Mußte genutzt werden.
Beim hintenrauf Steigen hab ich gesehen, daß ER eine Brücke gebaut hat:





Und vorne runter hab ich mir die Trails angeschaut, die ich dieses Jahr nicht mehr geschafft habe









In vier (4) Tagen ist Wintersonnenwende, dann gehts wieder aufwärts.
Die Trails warten schon 

Paßt auf den Anpreßdruck am Hinterrad in der Adventszeit auf!
Viele Grüße,
CC.


----------



## firlie (18. Dezember 2013)

CC. ist also unter die Tourengeher gegangen!
Tolle, zum x-ten Male neidisch machende Bilder!
-------------------------------
Was im letzten Winter - Winter war, scheint in diesem auszufallen.
Die Wetterfrösche unkten heute etwas von einstelligen Plusgraden (bei uns bis 9°C) und was war ?
Der -firlie- hat sich heute Vormittag bei -2°C und eisigem Wind die Seele aus dem Leib gefroren.
Aber einen *richtigen Winter* hätte ich schon gern noch und deshalb frage ich mich, was diese Worte aus deiner Feder sollen  



> In vier (4) Tagen ist Wintersonnenwende, dann gehts wieder aufwärts.
> Die Trails warten schon



Du bist eindeutig zu schneeverwöhnt !
Schicke bitte mal was her!
Grüne, stürmige Weihnachten soll´s geben!
Prost Mahlzeit!

-firlie-


----------



## AlterSachse (19. Dezember 2013)

So weil Heute das Wetter nicht so toll war nur ein kleiner Schnappschuss von einem kleinen Spaziergang.



Sch... Forum selbst das schreiben ist jetzt komplizierter geworden. Alles muss man neu erkunden.
Na dann mal schönes WE an Alle


----------



## firlie (20. Dezember 2013)

Bekommst ein Bienchen für´s Foto und für die andauernde Bewegung.
Da wird der Anpressdruck nicht größer und ich kann mich im nächsten Jahr warm anziehen!
-firlie-


----------



## AlterSachse (20. Dezember 2013)

@firlie ach wo die Fresstage kommen doch erst und irgendwann kommt auch "ER" dann ist alles zu spät. Aber ich hab schon einige Ideen, zB. Fichtelberg.


----------



## tblade_ (20. Dezember 2013)

Stilles Örtchen (Abort ) am Fichtelbergrücken.






Sent from my iPhone


----------



## AlterSachse (20. Dezember 2013)

So das soll's gewesen sein vom "AltenSachenlein".
Schnell noch mal ne Tour gemacht bevor kam dunkle Nacht.
Im Burgteich war's schon ganz schön kalt, da taten einen schon die Entlein leid.
Am Berge oben wer hätte das gedacht, hatte jemand weißes mitgebracht.
Schnell noch einen Blick ins Rund geworfen bevor es ging vor den Ofen.
Jetzt ist endlich Schluss damit 
den Gans und Hase warten schon in einer großen Pfanne aus Teflon.
Allen ein schönes Fest, AlterSachse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tblade_ (22. Dezember 2013)

Zeisigwald.


----------



## firlie (23. Dezember 2013)

@ tblade_Diese Art von Bild-Komposition ist mir noch nicht eingefallen.
Aber es hat irgendwas .
--------------------------------------
Ich wünsche allen Foto- und Bilderfreunden ein frohes Weihnachtsfest und reichlich Bescherung  !
Ach, hätten die allermeisten von uns im letzten Winter nicht so über den "Er" geschimpft, dann sehe es dieses Weihnachten so aus:





(Lichtdesign am Baum: firlie jun./ Schnee von 2010)
Grüße
-firlie-


----------



## Falco (23. Dezember 2013)

@firlie, du kannst doch nicht einfach ein Bild vom vergangenem Winter posten, hab eben ganz nervös die Wetterkarten geöffnet um zu sehen wo man noch schnell eine Tour durch den Schnee planen kann.
Dann lese ich 2010, die ganze Aufregung umsonst


----------



## tanztee (23. Dezember 2013)

Da es für einen Bericht a) zu kurz war (die Tour) und b) auch nicht ereignisreich genug, hier ein paar grüne Weihnachtsgrüße von neulich:









Das war ne kleine Hausrunde zur Opitzhöhe und via Brüderweg / Backofen zurück.

ride on!

tanztee


----------



## firlie (29. Dezember 2013)

Eigentlich könnte ich mir in den Ar... beißen, denn am Freitag (27.12.), dem einzig, super-sonnigen Tag, konnte ich zwangsläufig nicht auf´s Rad.
Also habe ich auf den gestrigen Samstag gesetzt.
Die Morgendämmerung war, wie überhaupt an den letzten Tagen, wieder spektakulär. Vom Böhmischen her zog es sich jedoch rasch zu und so blieb neben einer (fast) missratenen Fotosession nur eine feiner, kleiner MTB-Ausflug bei 2°C und später heftigem Wind.

















--------------------
...nach dem Motto: _Ich lerne meine Kamera besser kennen_, hab ich mal für paar Sekunden den Video-Aufnahmeknopf gedrückt.
Na gut, an einen Spielberg, Scorsese oder Chaplin komme ich noch nicht ran, aber immerhin weiß ich jetzt, wo der Aufnahmehebel ist  .


PS: Das Film-Schnipsel ist nur ein Versuch !!!
PS 2: Foto Locations siehe Album
Grüße
-firlie-


----------



## Rockhopser (29. Dezember 2013)

Da konnte wohl jmd. die Füße nicht stillhalten und ist auf meinen Spuren gewandelt 
Sehr schöne Bilder jedenfalls wieder!
Warst du auch im Labyrinth?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## firlie (29. Dezember 2013)

@ Rockhopser

Gucke mal PN, bzw. "Unterhaltung" oder wie das jetzt heißt !


----------



## firlie (30. Dezember 2013)

*Also dann, auf eine Neues !*





-firlie-


----------



## AlterSachse (30. Dezember 2013)

*Allen einen Guten Rutsch und Happy Trails in 2014*
Sonnenuntergang 30.12.2013 über dem Isergebirge.



Wer mehr von meinem Flinsberg Besuch sehen möchte Google+ dort gibt es noch mehr Fotos


----------



## kodak (30. Dezember 2013)

... ein paar trauten sich heute noch einmal heraus ... der Kahleberg wurde verpasst, die Strecken einfach nur EIS ... so haben wir bei 877 statt 905 gewendet


----------



## firlie (31. Dezember 2013)

@ Kodak
Lange mussten wir hier warten und *nun endlich* gibt´s mal nicht nur Rätsel-*Fotos* von dir !
Fein!
Der -firlie- ist deshalb gut drauf und macht jetzt um 8te, nach Arbeitsschluss noch ein Freudentänzchen.
Hoffe im neuen Jahr auf noch vieeeel mehr Bilder.
--------------------------------------------------------
...habe gerade noch den Beitrag im CIELAB vom Falco studiert.
Puh, ihr habt da 2 oder 3 Kilometer mehr runtergerissen, als ich gestern mit dem RR geschafft habe, aber wenn ich mir meinen Tacho so anschaue, da waren´s doch bloß an die 50 Kilometer -grins-.
--------------------------------------------------------
Also dann, nochmals guten Rutsch und tut nicht so viel Saufen, heute Nacht !!!

-firlie-


----------



## kodak (1. Januar 2014)

... naja ich mache schon sehr gern und viele Fotos, fehlt meistens die Zeit die Touren dann zu dokumentieren, der reine Fotofred ist mir erst kürzlich aufgefallen, freut mich das neben meines Unwissens zu Säulen (Meridiansäule --> inzwischen auf der Landkarte der weissen Flecken getilgt) auch Fotos von mir Freudentänzchen verursachen ... Bild 1 Wendepunkt (Blickrichtung ist der Weg hinauf zum Kahleberg) Bild 2ist Rabenauer Grund, Bild 3 verdeutlicht die Temperaturlage und Bild 4 ist dann Wilde Weisseritz kurz vor Putzmühle ... die Rätselbilder bleiben im Schuber, laßt euch überraschen  ...

Also allen einen Guten Start in das Neue Jahr ... cielab hat schon mal mit einer Neujahrsausfahrt zu 7. angefangen, leider habe ich vergessen den Fotoapparat auch zu benutzen :-( ... mehr Fotos sind schon mal versprochen.


----------



## Schwinni (2. Januar 2014)

Ich hab da auch noch was gefunden (Paar Bilder) aus dem letzten Jahr. Ach ja da war noch was. Allen eine Gesundes neues, eine Unfallfreie Fahrt mögen wir gut durch die Saison kommen. So nun aber die Bilder aus 2013. 


Da sah es noch schön Warm aus 


 
Ja da war es dann nicht mehr so Warm, das Bild ist nicht mal 48 stunden später entstanden. So nun noch eins zum Genießen. 



In diesem Sinne Auf eine Paar schöne Touren im Jahr 2014. MFG Schwinni


----------



## Falco (3. Januar 2014)

Verloren in der Dunkelheit


----------



## firlie (3. Januar 2014)

Na hier geht ja richtig die Post ab .
Kontrastreichste Bilder von Schwinni.
36 °C und Schnee!!!
Ja die Welt ist schon verrückt ...
Verrückt auch Falco ohne Rad zu sehen bzw. nicht zu sehen. Musstest wohl den Fotojob wieder ganz alleine machen .
Tolle Bilder!

-firlie-


----------



## darkJST (3. Januar 2014)

Nicht ganz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Falco (3. Januar 2014)

firlie schrieb:


> Musstest wohl den Fotojob wieder ganz alleine machen .



Genau, macht immer keiner schöne Bilder von mir 

Und dann wird noch gehässig gegrinst wärend ich beim Fotografieren abgelichtet wurde



Der hat bestimmt gesehen das ich das neumodische Plastikobjektiv mit dem Autofokos drauf hatte um meine Kontrastfokus Messung mit dem Blitz durcheinander zu bringen, das kann ich eindeutig am Gesicht ablesen.


----------



## firlie (3. Januar 2014)

Falco schrieb:


> Und dann wird noch gehässig gegrinst wärend ich beim Fotografieren abgelichtet wurde


----------------------------
Solch hässliche Unterstellungen im Neuen Jahr an deiner tapferen Mitwanderer!
Ts,ts,ts ...
Falco , wo bleiben die Manieren und die guten Vorsätze ???
Was hat es eigentlich mit den ausgelatschten Schuhen auf sich ?
Hätte da nicht an Weihnachten was Neues unterm Gabentisch liegen können ???
-firlie-


----------



## darkJST (3. Januar 2014)

Mal etwas ungewöhnliche Aussichten aus dem Spätsommer:

















Leider mit ner recht einfachen Kompakten aufgenommen, da mir meine Spiegelreflex zu klobig war.


----------



## kodak (3. Januar 2014)

... so denn gleich noch ein paar Bilderchen ... nach dem erfolglosen Versuch von Montag heute erfolgreich und fahrend den Kahleberg erreicht ... dabei Wetterumschwung innerhalb von Sekunden erlebt, die Eisbahnen von griffigem Raureif überlagert, weiter unten dann den Raureif als Wegbelag war dann unberechenbarer aber harmlos ...Anhang anzeigen 266124 Anhang anzeigen 266127 Anhang anzeigen 266128 Anhang anzeigen 266130 Anhang anzeigen 266131 Anhang anzeigen 266132 Anhang anzeigen 266133 Anhang anzeigen 266134 Anhang anzeigen 266135


----------



## darkJST (3. Januar 2014)

Uaaaaaaaaaaaaa...bitte die Foddos drehen. Im Album geht das...nur find ich sie in deinem nicht


----------



## kodak (3. Januar 2014)

Sorry, ja das ist direkt eingefügt ... habe es probiert aber es wollte nicht ... wenn ich Zeit habe tausche ich sie mal aus ...


----------



## Falco (3. Januar 2014)

darkJST schrieb:


> Uaaaaaaaaaaaaa...bitte die Foddos drehen. Im Album geht das...nur find ich sie in deinem nicht



Ach, alles eine Frage der des Monitors. Ein ergonomisches Gerät lässt sich binnen Sekunden rotieren um es wieder zu richten.



firlie schrieb:


> Was hat es eigentlich mit den ausgelatschten Schuhen auf sich ?
> Hätte da nicht an Weihnachten was Neues unterm Gabentisch liegen können ???



Das war in der Tat ein lustiges Ereignis, aber wer den Schaden hat, braucht für den Spott nicht zu sorgen. Auch wenn es zu mir passt, war es nicht meine Story. Daher will ich es mal nicht weiter erörtern, aber der gepeinigte konnte es selber wieder richten.
Ich würde trotzdem sagen, dass so etwas zeigt wie ernst man sein Hobby nimmt, wenn die Verteilung der finanziellen Mittel so sehr zu Lasten der übrigen Anschaffungen geht


----------



## firlie (4. Januar 2014)

@ darkJST


> Leider mit ner recht einfachen Kompakten aufgenommen, da mir meine Spiegelreflex zu klobig war.


Also, ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass in dieser Bildergröße und bei deinen letzten Bildern kein Unterschied zu ner DSLR festzustellen wäre. Ich spreche aber hier von meinem Monitor und da kommen die Bilder ober-astrein und sehr scharf rüber!




> Uaaaaaaaaaaaaa...bitte die Foddos drehen. Im Album geht das...nur find ich sie in deinem nicht


@ Kodak
Yeap, das sehe ich auch so !
Die haben hier auf MTB-News ein ganz brauchbares Fotoalbum mit unbegrenzter Speicherkapazitäää...t. Du lädst doch sonst auch die Bilder da hoch. Gerade für Kollegen wie CC. ,die immer so Probleme mit ihren Monitors haben (vielleicht auch, weil sie immer nur die mobile "Flunder" nutzen ), wär´s ganz angebracht, die Bilder zum Anklicken und ohne Hals-ver-renken ... .
Nichtsdestotrotz ist das ne wunderbare Fotoserie und vor allem die Nahaufnahmen mit den verreiften/vereisten/verschneiten *** Gräsern und Zweigen sind wunderschön 
*** wie kann man das benennen -ist doch von allem was dabei-oder ???

Grüße und Wochenende
-firlie-


----------



## Falco (4. Januar 2014)

firlie schrieb:


> @ darkJST
> Also, ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass in dieser Bildergröße und bei deinen letzten Bildern kein Unterschied zu ner DSLR festzustellen wäre. Ich spreche aber hier von meinem Monitor und da kommen die Bilder ober-astrein und sehr scharf rüber!



Du glücklicher, wenn man einmal zu tief in diesem Hobby drinnen steckt, dann gefallen einem die eigenem Bilder nicht mehr und einem fallen sofort die Limitierungen auf, das konnte ich sogar auf meinem iPOD ohne Vergrößerung erkennen, denn Schärfe ist nicht alles 
Wenn man einmal mit den großen Kameras anfängt, dann ist man ganz schnell in dieser Teufelsspirale des steigenden Anspruches.
Das schlimme ist nicht, dass das Bild nicht toll ist, das ist es nämlich zweifellos. Sondern es ist die Tatsache das es mit der Zuhause liegenden Ausrüstung wohl eines der besten Bilder im eigenem Album geworden wäre und man somit den Moment der Aufnahme vielleicht für immer verpasst hat.

So kommt es irgendwann dazu das Leute soetwas wie eine Leica M für mehrere Tausend Euro kaufen um etwas Kompaktes mit annährender DSLR Leistung für solche Momente zur Hand zu haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## darkJST (4. Januar 2014)

Ein typisches Problem in diesem Zusammenhang






Ich werde aber sicherlich noch ein-zwei mal auf diesen Felsen steigen, bis zum nächsten mal habe ich vielleicht auch sowas kompaktes wie du Was war nochmal die alternative von Olympus? Find mich bei denen irgendwie nicht zurecht Und welche hätte bei Sony diese Autofokusverhinderungstaste? Mei oh mei...so viel offtopic. Schnell noch ein paar Bildchen in der Hoffnung auf besseres Wetter

Karstens Geburtstagsfeier mit Iglo bauen (der große blonde, welcher die Borsbergtour mit Panzer gefahren ist):





Wanderung im Zittauer mit jahreszeitentsprechender Unterlage:


----------



## CC. (4. Januar 2014)

Ein Gesundes, Neues Jahr allen Tourern und Fotografen. Ich bin ja ganz erschlagen von der Vielfalt und Qualität der Bilder (die auch an meinem Monitor noch gut aussehen )
Trotzdem kodak's Bilder verdreht sind, geben sie doch einen schönen Eindruck von der BESESSENHEIT wieder, mit der er im Winter zweimal Richtung Kahleberg gefahren ist 
Die Bergbilder sind Spitze, die Panoramen atemberaubend. Und der Schusterweg ist immer noch so eine Glinse*

Auf ein Neues!
CC.

*unaufgearbeitetes, mehrfaches Kindheitstrauma


----------



## Falco (4. Januar 2014)

Verdammt, jetzt muss ich wegen deinem Beitrag mit Bildern auch noch Bilder suchen um nicht grundlos weiter mit smaltalk zu machen 





So @darkJST, jetzt zu deiner Frage:

Die Olympus PEN Modelle sind spezialisten wenn es um Autofokus geht, schneller ist keine Systemkamera auf dem Markt, schau die mal die Pen E-P5 oder E-PL5 an.
Bei den Sony Nex modellen findest du bei der NEX6 und NEX7 Vollausstattung bei der usability.
Samsung ist eher mitschwimmer und dessen NX Bajonett hat keine Zukunft wenn man die Verbreitung mit Sony E-Mount und MFT vergleicht. Gibt außerdem böse Samsung Kamera Witze "Warum ist dein Telefon so groß?" 

Von Canon wäre da noch die G1X, aber von der habe ich kaum was gehört.
Noch eine Nummer kleiner wäre ein 1 Zoll Sensor. Nikon hat da die 1er Serie, aber die Modelle sind alle ziemlich globig verglichen mit der Sensorgröße. Sony hat für die größe seit 2012 für aufsehen gesorgt, den die Fachpresse hat die Enwicklung überdurchschnittlich gelobt. Verbaut in RX100 und RX10. Das steht in der BQ einer DSLR mit größerem APS-C Size Sensor kaum nach. Aber es fehlt an Freistellungsmöglichkeiten, das ist aber in vielen Augen schon der einzige Nachteil.

Richtung Vollformat  gibt es da noch ganz neu die Leica alternative Sony A7, das ist jetzt die günstigste und kompakteste Vollformat Kamera auf dem Markt (wenn man die Neupreise vergleicht).
Oder ohne Wechselobjektiv die RX1.

PS: verdammt, hast schon wieder mehr Sternchen gesammelt mit deinen 2 neuen Bildern als ich und das ohne MTB, ein Skandal


----------



## kodak (4. Januar 2014)

@Falco ... die Dolomitenbilder sind real aufgenommen oder wurde da im Nachgang noch ein wenig dran gefeilt? ... die tiefenschärfe ist durch die Blende gesetzt aber die Plastizität sieht ein wenig nach Polfilter aus ... auf alle Fälle ganz großes Kino ... 

@all Fotos kommen gleich gedreht


----------



## Falco (4. Januar 2014)

Alpenluft und die richtige Blickrichtung. Musste dich mal bisl in anderen Alben durchklicken, der Himmel ist dort in der Gegend immer knallig Blau. Musste sogar in Vinschgau bei einigen Bildern Blau etwas aufhellen da das unnatürlich kräftig ausschaute.
Allgemein gilt, je dunkler du den Himmel Belichtest, desto blauer wird dieser. Und wenn das Motiv heller ist als der Himmel, dann ist das ideale Vorraussetzung für Blaue Himmel.
Sieht man an dem Bild auch sehr gut, das Trikot ist heller als die Wolken. Wenn das nicht der Fall ist brauch man einen Blitz. Und da man beim Frontalen Blitzen die Schatten verliert, brauch man rechts vom Motiv einen externen Blitz. Meist säuft dann die Linke seite ab, also brauchs da noch nen 2. Externen Blitz. Dann siehts richtig geil aus, man könnte auch noch einen 3. Blitz verwenden um von Hinten die Motivkontouren zu verstärken. Aber da ich weder Platz noch Zeit für 2-3 Externe Blitze habe, muss ich meine Motive richtig zum Sonnenlicht Positionieren oder zur not nachträglich Aufhellen, was dann wiederrum nur mit größeren Sensoren mit akzeptablen Qualitätsverlust möglich ist.
Verlustfrei gehen Bilder ohne perfekt positioniertes Sonnenlicht nur mit eigenen Lichtquellen also 2-3 externe Blitze.

Hier noch mal ein Bild ein paar Meter weiter, selbe Landschaft, selber Ort, selbe Zeit, selbes Licht, aber der Blick richtung Sonne. Das sieht dann Katastrophal aus http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1542748 die Berge verschwinden im reflektierten Staub und der Himmel überstrahlt. Das lässt sich auch in der Nachbearbeitung nur mühsam wieder richten. Den Himmel hätte ein Polfilter sicher noch was retten können, aber damit hab ich keine Erfahrung und kann es daher nicht beurteilen. Den Kontrast von entfernten Objekten bekommt man bei Gegenlichtaufnahmen aber auch mit  Polfilter nicht wieder hin.


----------



## kodak (4. Januar 2014)

so jetzt alle Bilder ins Fotoalbum transferiert und oben neu eingestellt erfolgt gleich ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## darkJST (6. Januar 2014)

Die Aussichten auf der Lausche sind doch immer wieder unbeschreiblich schön


----------



## firlie (6. Januar 2014)

darkJST schrieb:


>



Das ist ein absolutes Hammerbild.
Gratulation 
Wäre mein Bild des Tages oder Monats, aber leider gibt´s im gesamten MTB-Forum wohl nicht die richtigen Leute, die da mitgehen würden. Schade !
------------------------
@ *Falco*
*Heiliger Bimbam !*
Da hast du uns ja einen feinen Pro-Foto-Exkurs geliefert und das bei all den Handy/Smartyknipsern, die im Forum überall herumgeistern.
Auch hier wieder mal Helm ab, vor deinem einschlägigen Wissen. Allerdings frage ich mich, warum du bei bester Tages-und Lichtzeit, im Sommer - in den Alpen, wo weit und breit kein Bäumchen oder andere lichtraubende Sachen im Wege stehen - 3 externe Blitzgeräte positionieren willst.


> Dann siehts richtig geil aus


Naja. Ich hab´s ja gerade erst irgendwo geschrieben. Mal gut das die Geschmäcker verschieden sind !!!
Ich geh da nicht mit.
Ich mag diese gekünstelten Bilder, die vor allem in den Bikezeitungen zu sehen sind, nicht besonders. Beim Downhill sehen dort alle aus, als wenn sie 3000Hm um auf den Berg zu kommen so dir nichts, mir nichts, ohne einen einzigen Schweißtropfen, mit duftender und ultra sauberer Kleidung bewältigt hätten.
Das sieht Scheiße aus (mal sehen ob das Sch... diesmal akzeptiert wird -grins-).
Bei deinem Bild und den 3 Blitzen, so denke ich mal, sehe es aus, als wenn man den Biker dann zusätzlich ins Bild gebeamt hätte. Aber du würdest natürlich in RAW aufnehmen und dann bisschen spielen .
Aber nochmal, das ist alles subjektiv (!!!) und vielleicht bin ich in paar Jahren und ein wenig mehr Zeit, zumindest annähernd auf deinem Level und vor allem dem Verständnis für ein richtig gutes Bild.

Zunächst will ich mal noch meinen Schnappschüssen frönen und die sind ausschließlich für die eignen Erinnerungen (Fotobuch)und für diesen Fotofred gedacht:
@ darkJST
Ich hoffe ich interpretiere richtig, dass deine Lausche Bilder vom gestrigen Sonntag sind ...
Wärste mal ein wenig eher aus der Hüfte gekommen und mit dem -firlie- nach *Elbsandsteinien* gefahren. Dort sah´s zumindest am Vormittag noch so aus:














Ich war vorher noch auf dem Kohlbornstein und nach dem Kl. Zschirnstein war noch Zeit für den Großen Bruder.
Na gut, als ich ankam empfing mich auch so eine "Suppe". Habe aber ein bisschen Zeit mit Warten verbracht und irgendwann lichtete sich dann die zähe Watte und der Hohe Schneeberg war zu erahnen.











In froher Erwartung auf weitere schöne Bilder und auch auf dienliche Hinweise zur Fotografie (das ist nicht OT !!!)
Der nach 2014 hineinschlafende und gegen 7:30 im neuen Jahr erwachte
-firlie-


----------



## CC. (6. Januar 2014)

Ich kann bei den ganzen technischen Diskussionen nicht mitreden, aber die Panoramen von "Elbsandsteinien"  - vor allem mit meiner Lieblingssäule - sind schon Klasse. Hätte ich gerne mehr davon. Hat sich der Filrlie jetzt dort festgebissen?
Grüße an alle Schlafmützen 
CC.


----------



## darkJST (6. Januar 2014)

Jup, ist von gestern. Da ich mit Karsten unterwegs war, der wegen Arbeit und Freizeitstress an permanentem Schlafentzug leidet wurde aus der anvisierten Startzeit von 08:30 Uhr dreivirtel zehn. Bis einfahrt Zittau hatten wir Sonne, im Gebirge hingen schon sehr dicke Wolken, angefangen zu regnen hats aber erst um drei. Dafür gabs oben auf dem Kamm die absolut geilste Knoblauchsuppe überhaupt. Wir waren anschließend an die Tour noch zu Besuch bei einer Freundin von Karsten in Zittau, welche umgehend ein Räuchermännel an machte, da wir so furchtbar nach Knoblauch rochen

Kein Post ohne Bild...verdamt, langsam muss ich tiefer wühlen^^

Verdammt...jetzt schwelge ich in Erinnerungen:









Das Foto hat was...wenn ich nur wüsste was...













Bei der "Arbeit":





Wenn man schonmal am Mittelmeer ist, er war aber ziemlich schnell wieder draußen









Nur Fahrbilder haben wir genau Null (zeigbare)


----------



## Falco (6. Januar 2014)

@firlie: natürlich brauch man bei dem Bild keinen Blitz, da hast du wohl eine Verneinung überlesen  "...Wenn das nicht der Fall ist brauch man einen Blitz...."
Und noch mal beim abschließenden Satz "Verlustfrei gehen Bilder ohne perfekt positioniertes Sonnenlicht nur mit eigenen Lichtquellen also 2-3 externe Blitze."

Ich lehne mich einfach mal etwas weiter aus dem Fenster und behaupte dass die Aufnahme die perfekte Sonnenposition für das Motiv hatte. So wie die Sonne stand, hätte ich auch einen Blitz gestellt, von Fahrtrichtung aus aufs Motiv, den Winkel so, das Kanten grade noch Schatten werfen, was Kontrast ins Gesicht bringt. 16Uhr Aufnahmezeitpunkt war für die Jahreszeit sogar fast noch zu früh, die Sonne stand noch ziemlich hoch. Es wäre fast das Gesicht im Schatten der Helmblende verschwunden. Das ist im Eifer des Gefechtes natürlich fast schon purer Zufall das das mal passt. Ich hab vor der Aufnahme wegen Zeitmangel quasi keine Möglichkeit da was dran zu drehen, entweder es passt oder nicht.
Wenn mir Szene und Licht nicht gefällt, dann kommt es auch oft dazu, dass ich plötzlich gar keine Lust habe Fotos zu machen, weil die eh alle wieder gelöscht werden.

Fast vergessen, hier wird schon wieder druck gemacht bei der Veröffentlichung von Bildern. Da mach ich mal mit, allerdings wieder mit Fahrradbildern 










darkJST schrieb:


> Kein Post ohne Bild...verdamt, langsam muss ich tiefer wühlen^^



Selber schuld, das war kein Pflicht bis du angefangen hast plötzlich ohne Vorwarnung ein Bild unter deinen Kommentar zu schieben.
Ich muss das mit der Provision schnell noch irgendwo klar machen, deine Beiträge lesen sich so als würdest du kurz vor dem Spontankauf einer Systemkamera stehen. Noch ein paar Bilder aus dem Hochgebirge und es ist soweit


----------



## darkJST (6. Januar 2014)

Quasi Wenn nicht demnächst noch ein Umzug und Neueinrichtung dazu kommen würde

Ich glaub das hatte ich hier noch nicht, obwohl es schon graume Zeit in meinem Album rumgeistert^^


----------



## firlie (7. Januar 2014)

@ *Falco*
.... habe einfach drübergelesen ...dann war ich mit deinen 3 Blitzern gedanklich so beschäftigt, dass mir nur ständig die Frage im Koppe rumspukte: _"Was willer eigentlich damit ???"_
Das ist dann im Alter so, da lassen die Gedankengänge nach und man bekommt nur die Hälfte mit, auch bei Geschriebenem, also bitte sorry,sorry, sorry !
Nun ist da aber noch die Sache....äh, mit deinen, nebenbei gesagt, wieder obergeilen Bildern, du schreibst:


> Da mach ich mal mit, allerdings wieder mit Fahrradbildern



Wo sind die Fahrräder , oder hab ich wieder was übersehen ???
-------------------------
@ darkJST
Dein Satz: 





> *Kein Post ohne Bild*


 wäre eigentlich super gut als Unterbetitelung für diesen Fred, find ich Spitze  !
-------------------------
Ja "Fahrradbilder" hätte ich heute auch genug schießen können. Bin um 9ne bei 6°C mit dem RR los und gegen 12e hatten wir -wie passend- + 12°C  und die "Vochel" sangen wie Ende März !!!

*Ich will jetzt endlich, dass "ER" kommt !
*




Hat jemand ne "Kugel" zuhause, oder nen "Frosch" der z.Z. nicht schläft und die man wegen dem Wetter mal befragen könnte ???
PS für Falco: Schnee und Bild sind vom letzten Winter  !
Grüße
-firlie-


----------



## CC. (7. Januar 2014)

firlie schrieb:


> *Ich will jetzt endlich, dass "ER" kommt !
> *


Das willst Du nicht wirklich, oder?





Sollen wir Alle unter Deinen Extrawünschen leiden???
Grüße, 
CC.


----------



## Falco (7. Januar 2014)

Aber wie wir das wollen!





Kann alles zwischen -1 und 10°C nicht ausstehen, besonders bei Niederschlag. Entweder richtig kalt, oder richtig warm.

Der Winter macht bis jetzt dein Eindruck als erwartet uns demnächst noch Eisregen bei etwa 3°C, am besten noch über mehrere Wochen. Eben so ein Wetter wo einem so richtig das Gesicht einfriert.


----------



## firlie (8. Januar 2014)

CC. schrieb:


> Das willst Du nicht wirklich, oder?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Aber Jaaaaaaaa..... doch !!!!*
 CC. !!!
Achtung Lawine !!! ----Bleibe uns bitte erhalten---
---------
*Ach wie wäre der Winter schön !!!*






*Nachtrag, weil´s mir gerade einfällt !*

@ *CC.*
Wenn ihr in den Hochlagen genügend von dem weißen Zeug´s habt, dann bring doch mal nen Rucksack voll mit runter, tu´s in nen Karton und schicke uns Ossis mal eine "*Westpäckl" .*
Im Idealfall kannst du das sogar von der Steuer absetzen (wie zu Ostzeiten), denn das dürfte doch unter Aufbauhilfe Ost laufen  !
@ *Falco*
Bitte keine Wetterkarten wälzen, denn Bild und Flocken leider wieder nur aus 2013!
---------------------
Mein Knecht hatte vor 1 1/2 Stunden diese News:
demnach hat er gestern in der DD-Heide den ersten MTBler in kurzem Beinkleid und Shirt gesehen - jemand aus der Community hier ???
...und unsere Eisdiele im Dörfchen hat auch schon auf !

Es ist alles so Irre  !
-----------------------
Einen schönen warmen Frühlingstag wünscht
-firlie-


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## darkJST (8. Januar 2014)

Och bis Null Grad fahr ich in Verbindung mit Knieschützern auch kurze Hose Hab nur leider kein Beweisbild...daher andere


----------



## CC. (8. Januar 2014)

Mußte das jetzt sein???
*heul *schnief *heul


----------



## Rockhopser (8. Januar 2014)

Ach, bloß weil die Amis das haben, müssen wir das nicht gleich wieder nachmachen! 
Hier ein Bild aus dem ebenfalls schneearmen Winter 2008:


----------



## firlie (8. Januar 2014)

Rockhopser schrieb:


> *Ach, bloß weil die Amis das haben, müssen wir das nicht gleich wieder nachmachen! *



Warte es es nur ab, wenn er was rüberschickt !!!
---------------------------------
Nun stehe ich also alleine da, mit meinem "ER soll kommen"...
... dabei ist ER doch so schön ...





Grüße an den Tourengänger ins Bayerische !
Wo hat sich der -firlie- denn hier verfahren ???
----------------------
@ Rockhopser
Hochwald ???
To do für dieses Jahr.
Hoffe @ AlterSachse kommt bis dahin vom Kanapee herunter 
Tolles Bild! Wie viel Grad waren da, da oben, damals ?
@ *arkJST*
...Harter Hund !!!
Bei dem Wetter auf den Bildern würde ich auch in kurzem Hösschen ...

Gute Nacht
-firlie


----------



## Rockhopser (8. Januar 2014)

firlie schrieb:


> Nun stehe ich also alleine da, mit meinem "ER soll kommen"...
> ... dabei ist ER doch so schön ...



Wieso, @Falco ist doch noch auf deiner Seite.



firlie schrieb:


> @ Rockhopser
> Hochwald ???
> To do für dieses Jahr.
> Hoffe @ AlterSachse kommt bis dahin vom Kanapee herunter
> Tolles Bild! Wie viel Grad waren da, da oben, damals ?



Ja, Hochwald.
War recht kalt... genau weiß ichs nicht mehr, definitiv unter Null. Aber eben kaum Schnee.

Wiiieee? Du warst da noch nie oben???
Da will ich aber mitkommen, sonst kommt ihr am Ende noch auf die Idee, den bequemen Asphaltweg hochzukurbeln


----------



## Th. (8. Januar 2014)

Ich brauche "IHN" eigentlich nicht.
Auch wenn es auf dem heutigen Nightride deutlich zu schlammig war, sind mir +10°C deutlich lieber als -10°C...und die Schlammspurrinnen sind hartgefroren auch nicht wirklich entspannter...
[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1545151]
	
[/URL]


----------



## firlie (9. Januar 2014)

@ *Th.*
Nun stell dir mal vor, der Moritzburger Teich wäre zugefroren und vielleicht noch ne dünne Schneedecke drüber, was meinste wie das dann erst abstrahlen täte !!!
Die würden "Aschenbrödel" glatt noch mal drehen und zwar bei Nacht !
Tolle Stimmung auf dem Bild.
Ich schaue natürlich auch immer in den Rätselfred. Erkennen/erraten  tue ich kaum etwas.
Nun habt ihr da gerade ein Rätselbildchen in der Mache, das auch ich in etwas anderer Farbabmischung kenne.
Für alle Sonnenhungrigen deshalb (...kein Post ohne Bild):





-----------------------
@Rockhopser
Yeah !!!
"Gipfelernte" mit Rockhopser in Rockhopser-Country 
Ich nehme das als Einladung und freue mich drauf, aber bitte Altherren-Tempo einplane, vor allem beim Downhill 


> Wieso, @Falco ist doch noch auf deiner Seite.


Entweder ganz oder gar nicht! Falco macht Abstriche hinsichtlich Temperatur _(Kann alles zwischen -1 und 10°C nicht ausstehen),_ ich nehme wie´s kommt .
Nee, also ich habe hier die große Fresse und nächste Woche wenn ER endlich kommt, hab ich die Hosen voll ... !

Grüße
-filie-


----------



## CC. (9. Januar 2014)

firlie schrieb:


>


Brav mit Stöckchen. Feines großes Stöckchen 

Bei Dir auf dem Bild erkennt man wenigstens,  daß es da unten nicht Rathewalde und die Bastei ist *schnief. Gleich mal in den Rätselfred schauen, ob's schon gelöst ist.
Feines Foto. 
Grüße, 
CC.


----------



## AlterSachse (9. Januar 2014)

Rockhopser schrieb:


> Da will ich aber mitkommen, sonst kommt ihr am Ende noch auf die Idee, den bequemen Asphaltweg hochzukurbeln



Na aber was denkste denn von uns, dort gehts höchstens runter 
Aber hoch gehts mit mir immer auf Malevil Wegen. 





Und nein ich komm nicht vom Kanapee herunter, hab doch immer noch Gäste die fressen die ganze Zeit. Aber dafür bastel ich am neuen Garmin Karten Design. 

Gruß aus dem trüben Zittau


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ore-mountain (9. Januar 2014)

Zum Winter muss ich mich jetzt auch mal zu Wort melden!!!
Ich hoffe ab nächster Woche können wir in den Kammlagen solche Bedingungen vorfinden!
Die Chancen sehen gut aus. Ich will nicht schon wieder in die Alpen flüchten!!!


----------



## Freerider1504 (10. Januar 2014)

Gestern mal ein paar Fotos gemacht


----------



## CC. (10. Januar 2014)

Dräääsdnglüühn.
Sehr schön!


----------



## firlie (10. Januar 2014)

CC. schrieb:


> Dräääsdnglüühn.
> Sehr schön!



*Dräääsdnglüühn.  *mit Bergen und Schnee drauf, ja das wäre schön  !
-------------------------
Tolle Bilder, mächtig was los hier


----------



## darkJST (10. Januar 2014)

Anderes glühn


----------



## CC. (10. Januar 2014)

von der Villa Stella aus fotografiert?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## darkJST (10. Januar 2014)

Von da.

War nur ne Fototapete


----------



## mr.malcom (10. Januar 2014)

Villa Stella ist doch in Torbole?
Das Bild ist eindeutig aus Riva fotografiert, oder klemmt mein Zoom mal wieder?


----------



## CC. (10. Januar 2014)

Stimmt. Hab irgendeinen Namen durcheinander gebracht


----------



## Th. (10. Januar 2014)

Noch mal ein "Glüh"-Bild...von der Boselspitze elbaufwärts.
[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1546179]
	
[/URL]


----------



## Schwinni (10. Januar 2014)

Weil hier so Wunderschöne Bilder aus der Ferne Hochgeladen werden und mansche sich "ihn" wünschen hab ich doch auch noch ein schönes Bild. Aus der Ferne und dann noch mit "ihm" ... Nächste Woche soll "ER" ja dann auch zu uns kommen


----------



## firlie (11. Januar 2014)

Th. schrieb:


> *Noch mal ein "Glüh"-Bild....*





Schwinni schrieb:


> ... *Nächste Woche soll "ER" ja dann auch zu uns kommen*



---------------
*Ooooo... jaaaa !!! *
*Glüh, Baby, glüh  !!!*






Schönes Wochenende und gute Bilderausbeute am letzten frühlingshaften Wochenende im Januar*
*Hoffentlich !!!
-firlie-


----------



## Freerider1504 (11. Januar 2014)

Gerade ne schöne Tour beendet


----------



## tanztee (11. Januar 2014)

Der Fotofred ist ja eigentlich ganz nützlich, um die Spannung auf Tourenberichte aufzubauen:





ride on!
tanztee


----------



## CC. (11. Januar 2014)

Ja Chef, bau auf, bau auf....


----------



## tanztee (11. Januar 2014)

CC. schrieb:


> Ja Chef, bau auf, bau auf....



Frisch gebaut ... 
Tourenberichte aus Sachsen und Vogtland


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Th. (12. Januar 2014)

Schnappschuss unterwegs...
[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1547645]
	
[/URL]


----------



## tblade_ (12. Januar 2014)

Der arme ZT300. 

Eigentlich eine Schande solche Fahrzeuge so verrotten zu sehen..


----------



## firlie (13. Januar 2014)

[/quote]

Ist ein herrliches Bild 

@ Th. & tblade_
Wie sagte CC. erst kürzlich:


CC. schrieb:


> ..., bau auf, bau auf....



Also dann ran an die Oldtimers, Hammer geschwungen und Farbe gekauft!
Hab irgendwo gehört, dass so was z.Z. *DIE *bleibende und Rendite bringende Wertanlage ist !
-----------------------------

Wetter war ja nicht so dolle gestern, zu mindestens hatte ich mir mehr erhofft. Das hat mich aber nicht davon abgehalten, erneut die berühmte Aussichtsplattform vom letzten Wochenende zu besuchen und da ist mir erst mal richtig bewusst geworden, dass wir hier nicht nur _"Fernsicht,Panorama, Hügel ...." _haben, sondern auch einen "Grand Canyon"





Ein besseres Bild gibt´s, so hoffe ich, mal im Sommer oder dann, wenn´s nicht so wolkig ist  !
-firlie

*Nachtrag/Nachschlag*
Stelle gerade fest, dass die Auserortischen gar nicht wissen, wo die "berühmte Aussichtsplattform" ist !
Gestatten:
"Der Große und der Kleine Zschirnstein" , ein Bild mit umgeknickten Stöckchen von -firlie-


----------



## ore-mountain (13. Januar 2014)

*firlie*, das zweite Bild ist echt Mega!!!

Wir hatten gestern ein DH-Aktion am Fichtelberg. Und das im Januar!!!
Die Saisonkarte soll schließlich genutzt werden 
Wenn keine Schnee liegt, kommen wir halt mit dem Rad!






















Und die letze Abfahrt war dann auch noch ein Nightride 






Waren echt gute Bedingungen! Hat echt Seltenheitswert im Januar am Fichtelberg ballern zu können


----------



## CC. (14. Januar 2014)

ore-mountain schrieb:


> *firlie*, das zweite Bild ist echt Mega!!!


Dem kann ich mich nur anschließen! 



ore-mountain schrieb:


>


Mein Herzschrittmacher würde umgehend final aussetzen, wenn mir so ein Alien begegnen würde.
Ansonsten habt Ihr da eine prima Beschäftigung im Gelände. Und mit der Kleiderordnung wird das schon noch mit den Jahren


----------



## Freerider1504 (14. Januar 2014)

ore-mountain schrieb:


> *firlie*, das zweite Bild ist echt Mega!!!



Top


----------



## firlie (15. Januar 2014)

CC. schrieb:


> Mein Herzschrittmacher würde umgehend final aussetzen, wenn mir so ein Alien begegnen würde.
> Ansonsten habt Ihr da eine prima Beschäftigung im Gelände. Und mit der Kleiderordnung wird das schon noch mit den Jahren



Hihihi ... 



> Die Saisonkarte soll schließlich genutzt werden


@ ore-mountain
Ihr fahrt also mit dem Lift hoch ? Wie viele Fahrten waren`s denn ???


----------



## CC. (15. Januar 2014)

ER hat nachts mal vorbeigeschaut, SIE war mittags dann auch dabei


----------



## ore-mountain (15. Januar 2014)

POWDER!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ore-mountain (15. Januar 2014)

firlie schrieb:


> Hihihi ...
> 
> 
> @ ore-mountain
> Ihr fahrt also mit dem Lift hoch ? Wie viele Fahrten waren`s denn ???



Nu freilisch 
Ich hab ja DH geschrieben, und nicht Enduro ...

Laut Skiline waren es 8 Fahrten. Mit ein paar kurzen Anstiegen etwa 3000 hm bergab.
Also eher unteres Mittelmaß!


----------



## Falco (17. Januar 2014)




----------



## firlie (18. Januar 2014)

Falco schrieb:


>



Erst ein Bohemia-Canyon und jetzt ein Dolo-Canyon 
---traumhaft---
-firlie-


----------



## AlterSachse (19. Januar 2014)

Vier Wochen Kanapee
da tun die Knochen nach der "Ersten Tour" so richtig weh.
Das Wetter war auch noch bescheiden,
drumm gibts kein Bild wo sich die Augen können dran weiden.


----------



## tblade_ (19. Januar 2014)

Bevor es runter gehen kann muss man bekanntlich erstmal nauf..













Pffffft - 3,5km schieben..


----------



## darkJST (19. Januar 2014)

@AlterSachse: Ihr wart einfach nur an der falschen Stelle Oder, die Auszogen den Schnee zu suchen und Sonne zu finden.





















Gefahren wurde auch:





Auch da...zumindest ich...über die Hälfte zumindest...aber das nächste mal bringe ich mehr Federweg mit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Th. (19. Januar 2014)

tblade_ schrieb:


>



Interessant wie die Bank links wegsackt...
Der Boden ist aber auch aufgeweicht momentan...


----------



## AlterSachse (19. Januar 2014)

@darkJST
Sonne hätte ich auch gern gehabt  aber auf das weiße Zeug kann ich verzichten. 
Das schaut ja wie Tafelfichte aus, seid Ihr zum Heufuder rüber gefahren?
Habt wohl dann den Weg Nr2 probiert. 
Gruß


----------



## darkJST (19. Januar 2014)

Jup, alles richtig. Hinzu fuhr es sich echt gut auf dem Schnee, nach dem Mittag wurde es aber langsam sulzig... Die letzten Körner haben wir dann noch aufm Singletrak verblasen und sind kaputt und glücklich ins Auto gestiegen. Und jetzt geh ich dem gewackel meiner Kurbel und des Hinterrads auf den Grund


----------



## tblade_ (19. Januar 2014)

Th. schrieb:


> Interessant wie die Bank links wegsackt...
> Der Boden ist aber auch aufgeweicht momentan...



Und mir haben sie eingeredet schwarz würde einen schlanker machen..


----------



## firlie (20. Januar 2014)

> Vier Wochen Kanapee
> da tun die Knochen nach der "Ersten Tour" so richtig weh.


*, so muss das sein !!!*
Die nette kleine Ausfahrt von darkJST bitte unbedingt auch auf die "to do-List" (#Heufuder  ), wenn ich dann mal komme.
Bitte aber den Weg Nr.2 auslassen  !!!
-----------------------------------------------------------------------
Trotz der vielen schönen Radl-Bilder, ist dieses Foto für diese Woche meine erklärte Nummer 1 





-----------------------------------------------------------------------
Nette Unterhaltung zum total vernebelten Montag !!!
Egal, die Räder sind zum TÜV, also bleibt nur Träumen.
Weiter so !
-firlie-


----------



## darkJST (20. Januar 2014)

Der Heufuder ist eine Baude am Nachbarberg des Smrk. Urig, freundliche Bedienung die einen sogar versteht, gutes Essen und sehr günstig. Übernachten kann man da auch sehr günstig, falls man das Isergebirge mal weiter erkunden möchte


----------



## Falco (22. Januar 2014)

Hier noch etwas aus dem Sommerurlaub


----------



## kodak (22. Januar 2014)

... das ist eindeutig ein Winterbild ;-)


----------



## CC. (23. Januar 2014)

Apropos Winter: ER hat gepudert, SIE hat geschleckt.

[VIDEO=33601]Wank[/VIDEO]

bös verwackelt, weil auf Eisbatzen gestanden


----------



## firlie (23. Januar 2014)

@ CC.
Zum neidisch werden, ohne Frage 
Aber das mit dem Video verlinken klappt auch bei dir nicht 
Siehe auch hier  und neben den vielen anderen, bin ich nun Gott sei Dank nicht mehr der einzige Sachse -aufatmen- !
Gruß nach Bayern und wir sind jetzt mittel-leicht gepudert, aber es soll noch mehr werden.
Ach wie ist der Winter schön !!!
-firlie-


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MAB-Maik (24. Januar 2014)

Der Winter ist da.
Auch bei uns


----------



## tblade_ (24. Januar 2014)

Das wurde auch Zeit, dass er sich zeicht.


----------



## Falco (24. Januar 2014)

Ganz tolles Bild, damit macht sich jeder Freunde. Aber es muss schließlich ein Klischee bedient werden.


----------



## AlterSachse (25. Januar 2014)

HI,
so sah es heute im Zittauer Gebirge aus.



Einfach tolle Winterstimmung bei -12°C und radeln geht zur Not auch noch.
Allen noch schönes WE


----------



## AlterSachse (25. Januar 2014)

Schit Formsoftware, Doppelpost einfach so.
Also da müssen die Admins noch allerhand Hand anlegen wenn das wieder mal so funzen soll Wie vor der Umstellung.


----------



## tblade_ (25. Januar 2014)

Hier ging es heute auch auf -11°C runter.


----------



## sbradl (25. Januar 2014)

@AlterSachse Schickes Winterbild. Auf der Landeskrone sah es heut fast genauso aus bei -10°.


----------



## firlie (26. Januar 2014)

Hut ... äh Helm ab, vor allen, die sich bei über -10 °C auf´s Radl setzen.
AlterSachse auch du ??? Wo du doch schon bei 10°C Plus schlabberst wie ein junger Hund ?
Ich Verweichlichter habe mir heute früh nur die Wanderschuhe eingepackt und jetzt wo alle erst starten, bin ich schon wieder da. Die Fernsicht war leider erneut nicht so, wie ich´s mir vorgestellt hatte. Alles dischdsch diessch und gefroren habe ich bei -13°C und eisigem Ostwind auch.
Hoffe auf bessere Winter-Tage !!!


----------



## AlterSachse (26. Januar 2014)

@firlie nee nee nicht mit Radel bei dem Wetter bin ich zu Fuß unterwegs.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mr.malcom (26. Januar 2014)

@firlie: Kipphornaussicht unterhalb des großen Winterberges?


----------



## sbradl (26. Januar 2014)

firlie schrieb:


> Hut ... äh Helm ab, vor allen, die sich bei über -10 °C auf´s Radl setzen.



Am Samstag war's hier in Görlitz echt angenehm. Trotz der -10° ging es nur mit Funktionsunterwäsche und Softshell. Hätte ich selbst nicht gedacht... aber es war absolut windstill! Einfach herrlich zum radeln.


----------



## firlie (26. Januar 2014)

mr.malcom schrieb:


> @firlie: Kipphornaussicht unterhalb des großen Winterberges?


 
Ja Kipphornaussicht und bevor die MTB-Deputys wieder falsche Schlüsse ziehen, ich war wie gesagt "auf Schusters Rappen" unterwegs.
An alle "jungen harten Hunde" *sbradl*, *tblade_*, *mr.malcom* hier noch mal ein dreifaches Chapeau und hoffentlich ist nach der Kältefahrt noch alles in Originalgröße vorhanden  !
Grüße
-firlie-


----------



## sbradl (26. Januar 2014)

firlie schrieb:


> An alle "jungen harten Hunde" *sbradl*, *tblade_*, *mr.malcom* hier noch mal ein dreifaches Chapeau und hoffentlich ist nach der Kältefahrt noch alles in Originalgröße vorhanden  !


Größenänderungen gewisser Körpeteile sind zum Glück nur temporär 

Mal sehen wie lange ich so ein "harter Hund" bleibe. Hab ja grad erst mit dem Biken angefangen, da bin ich noch extrem motiviert


----------



## mr.malcom (26. Januar 2014)

Solange es bergauf geht ist alles ok bei solchen Temperaturen, aber wehe es geht bergab...
da fangen die Pfeffis im Mund an zu klappern...
und die Zehen verwandeln sich in Tiefkühl-Fischstäbchen...


----------



## tanztee (26. Januar 2014)

So kalt wars heute auf dem Hohen Schneeberg ...





@firlie : Ja, alle Teile sind noch in Originalgröße vorhanden 
Nur diverse Fahrradteile starben den Kältetod - da wird Plaste eben spröde ... mehr dann im Bericht!

Mir gefällt der Fotofred immer mehr - da kann man schon mal vorglühen und Spannung aufbauen für den Tourenfred 

ride on!
tanztee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CC. (26. Januar 2014)

Vielleicht hätte jemand vor zwei Wochen schon mit den Wintertänzen aufhören sollen.... jetzt habt Ihr den Dreck im Schachterl 

@firlie: das sind sehr schöne Aufnahmen! 

@tanztee: nicht, daß das Spannunghochhalten zur Gewohnheit wird. Aber ich freu mich trotzdem auf den vermutliche Survival-Tour-Bericht.

@Alle: Ihr seid schon von der harten Sorte. GottseiDank ist es hier nicht so kalt.


----------



## AlterSachse (31. Januar 2014)

Den ganzen Tag Plus Grade da hatte "ER" keine Chance mehr, deshalb schnell das Radel und eine Mini Runde gedreht. War einfach toll wenn auch die letzten Meter mit einem Plattfuß genommen werden mussten. Aber trotz allem war ich mit der Runde wieder ganz zufrieden. Gruß
Ach ja Bilder gehören doch auch dazu 



Hier war mir die Cam in den Dreck geflogen  blöde Handschuhe


----------



## firlie (1. Februar 2014)

@ AlterSachse
"Mini Runde" ist besser als gar-nix !
Ich weiß wovon ich spreche.
Kann mich nur dadurch rausreden, weil die Räder beim TÜV waren.
Aber nächste Woche geht´s in die Vollen und wenn´s bei euch so nackisch ausschaut, dann bringe ich am Samstag zum Vortrag gleich noch das Radl mit und wir drehen vorher noch ne Runde.
Grüße nach Zittau
-firlie-


----------



## AlterSachse (1. Februar 2014)

So noch mal zu Gestern, hier der Übeltäter meines Plattens.



Schit Streusplitt, das scharfe Zeug bohrt sich einfach durch die Karkasse. Da hat auch mein Rubber Queen keine Chance.

@firlie Samstag davor wird wohl nichts ich bin doch Nachtblind  aber aufgeschoben ist nicht aufgehoben  die ToDo muss ja irgendwann abgearbeitet werden. Und wenn ich das hier so lese und die Fotos dazu sehe wird die Liste immer länger.
Also dann Allen schönes WE


----------



## Freerider1504 (1. Februar 2014)

Von vorhin - kleine Tour gemacht.


----------



## CC. (1. Februar 2014)

Ah, der batzige Peißenberg  Und ein extrem exotisches Bike mit V-Brakes! Was ist das für ein Modell?


----------



## Th. (1. Februar 2014)

CC. schrieb:


> Und ein extrem exotisches Bike mit V-Brakes!


CC.- ich bitte dich, das sind Cantis! V-Brakes gab es damals noch gar nicht...


CC. schrieb:


> Was ist das für ein Modell?


Ich meine, das ist ein alpinestars almega - Anfang der 1990er Jahre. Ein Bekannter hatte auch mal so ein Ding. Den Rahmen fand ich damals, sagen wir mal "witzig".

Hinten sieht es aus wie ein XTR Schaltwerk und den Ritzelblock würde ich eher einem RR zuordnen - wobei, mein altes Kästle hatte auch nur 28 Zacken hinten - keine Ahnung wie ich damals die Berge raufgekommen bin...

Hat schon was, so ein Oldtimer...wenn ich allerdings so die Geometrie betrachte - kein Wunder, dass es mir heute ständig im Nacken knackt...wenn ich da an die Kästle-Streckbank denke - ich glaube hatte das Ding 700mm Oberrohr + 140mm Vorbau bei 200mm Sattelüberhöhung...


----------



## CC. (1. Februar 2014)

Du scheinst richtig zu liegen. Hab grad mal im Inet gestöbert. Scheint ja heute noch Kult zu sein. Erinnert mich von der Geo her an meinen KTM-Crosser, den ich zum MTB umfunktioniert hab. Nach genau solchen solchen Wurzelfahrten - wie oben auf dem Bildern -  hab ich mich dann doch für ein richtiges MTB entschieden. Zwei Winter im Gelände mit Felgenbremsen haben die Entscheidung recht leicht gemacht  Mit dem Nacken hab ich nie Probleme gehabt, aber der Rücken und die Handgelenke... aua.
Nett, was so ein Bilder-Fred so hervorbringt.
Grüße,
CC.

*@Th. - gibts was, was Du nicht kennst ???


----------



## firlie (2. Februar 2014)

@ Freerider1504
Auch hier sehen wir wieder die *Ganzen Kerle *!
Mit nackschen Händen und gekürztem Beinkleid, brrr.... da zieht´s mir alles zusammen !
---------------------------------


CC. schrieb:


> **@Th. - gibts was, was Du nicht kennst ??? *



Das frage ich mich (bei jedem neuen Post von ihm) auch jedes Mal !!!
Grüße
-firlie-


----------



## Freerider1504 (2. Februar 2014)

@Th.

Du liegst mit deiner Einschätzung absolut richtig, sowohl mit dem Rahmen, als auch mit dem Schaltwerk. 

@firlie

Danke dir  So kalt war es gar nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CC. (2. Februar 2014)

AlterSachse schrieb:


> So noch mal zu Gestern, hier der Übeltäter meines Plattens.
> 
> 
> 
> Schit Streusplitt, das scharfe Zeug bohrt sich einfach durch die Karkasse. Da hat auch mein Rubber Queen keine Chance.



Das darf nicht passieren. Ich fahre mit relativ leichten Reifen im Karwendelschotter und hab keine Schäden. Irgendetwas stimmt da bei Deinen Reifen nicht. Vielleicht solltest Du mal die alten Pneumants wechseln. ..
*duckundweg


----------



## AlterSachse (2. Februar 2014)

@ CC. ja das hat man davon wenn man keinen Maßstab dazu legt. Das Ungetüm ist nur 5mm lang, hab heute gleich mal alle Radwege links liegen gelassen und bin somit gut über die Runden gekommen. Allerdings war im Gebirge doch alles recht gefroren und stellenweise auch recht glatt.


----------



## leler (2. Februar 2014)

War heute nur mal Luft schnappen in der Königsbrücker Heide bei nicht wirklich fototauglichem Wetter 
Daher zur Abwechslung mal ein Link zu einer Reportage über Snowbiken im Isergebirge, wo ER noch zugange ist:
http://www.ceskatelevize.cz/porady/.../314281381900201-udalosti-v-regionech-vikend/ (oberes Video, bei 17:30-19:05)


----------



## CC. (3. Februar 2014)

AlterSachse schrieb:


> @ CC. ja das hat man davon wenn man keinen Maßstab dazu legt. Das Ungetüm ist nur 5mm lang, hab heute gleich mal alle Radwege links liegen gelassen und bin somit gut über die Runden gekommen. ...


Ich hab das schon verstanden mit dem (kleinkörnigen) Rollsplit. Darf trotzdem nicht passieren.


----------



## Falco (4. Februar 2014)

Bevor sich hier noch weiter über den bösen Rollsplit und die unfähigen Reifenhersteller aufgeregt wird, gibt es mal wieder ein neues Bild.


----------



## kodak (4. Februar 2014)

... schöne Bilder aber irgendwie kann ich die räumlich nicht nach Sachsen/Vogtland einordnen ;-) ... aber vielleicht sind es ja mir unbekannte Orte


----------



## ore-mountain (4. Februar 2014)

kodak schrieb:


> ... schöne Bilder aber irgendwie kann ich die räumlich nicht nach Sachsen/Vogtland einordnen ;-) ... aber vielleicht sind es ja mir unbekannte Orte



spontane Plattentektonik im Erzgebirge ...


----------



## kodak (4. Februar 2014)

... na wo steht der Baum 









ein Stück weiter unten meinte ER es noch so ...













So jetzt genug ... am Samstag konnte ich IHN dank Spikereifen noch einmal richtig genießen ... jetzt wieder normal bereift unterwegs.


----------



## firlie (4. Februar 2014)

Nun mosert mal nicht rum, wenn der Falco ein bisschen Fernweh einbringt!
Ich frage mich sowieso, warum bei bestem Wetter hier gepostet wird !!!
Nach 3 Wochen Nichtstun und Rumfresserei habe ich vor 4 Stunden mein frisch geTÜVtets Rad aus dem Keller geholt und endlich mit den guten Vorsätzen angefangen.
Es ist verdammt deprimierend, was doch in so kurzer Zeit an Muskelmasse und Kraft abgebaut wird 
Na wenigstens das Wetter war schön !













Bevor sich einige wieder den Kopf zerbrechen, alles heute an der Wesenitz aufgenommen.
Grüße
-firlie-


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kodak (4. Februar 2014)

... ND-Filter? oder wie schafft man bei der Sonne und Blende 5,6 15s/5s Belichtungszeit ... 
sehr schön umgesetzt der Wasserfluss ...


----------



## tblade_ (4. Februar 2014)

Schöne Bilder.



kodak schrieb:


> am Samstag konnte ich IHN dank Spikereifen noch einmal richtig genießen ... jetzt wieder normal bereift unterwegs.



Ich wollte auch schon wechseln, aber an einigen Stellen hält ER sich noch hartnäckig. Mal sehen wie lange noch..


----------



## Falco (4. Februar 2014)

firlie schrieb:


> Grüße
> -firlie-



Schade das du dir von den Bildern keine großen Abzüge machen kannst, sind nämlich verwackelt 

Anstatts in nen fettes Stativ zu investeiren tut es auch sowas hier für einen 5er: http://www.ebay.de/bhp/canon-remote


----------



## kodak (4. Februar 2014)

... ich glaube nicht das er 15 s aus der Hand geschossen hat  ... es soll Wind und sonstiges geben was Zweige bewegen läßt, ganz unabhängig von was auch immer als Stativ genutzt wird und statt Fernauslöser verwendet man den Selbstauslöser für lau (schon zu Analogzeiten üblich)


----------



## Falco (4. Februar 2014)

Bei einem wackeligen Stativ wippt die Kamera gern noch bis zu 10s nicht warnehmbar nach, was einem dann erst nach der Aufnahme klar wird. Mehr als 10s Zeitauslösung hat dann doch nicht jede Kamerafirmware.

Könnte natürlich auch der Wind gewesen sein, muss aber ein heftiger Sturm gewesen sein wenn der Wind die Brückenpfeiler bewegt hat 

Andererseits reicht es schon wenn man neben dem Stativ herum springt, grade wenn es unterdimensioniert ist verstärkt es die Bewegungen des Bodens, da reicht das schon um ein Bild zu verwackeln.


----------



## kodak (4. Februar 2014)

... ich muss zum Optiker, die Brückenpfeiler sind verwackelt :-( ... die Kante hinten, das ist Licht, der Betonkiesel sieht gut aus, die Zweige davor allerdings wackeln sehr intensiv auch für mich als Brillenträger ... habe mir das mal in Originalgröße mit Vergrößerung angeschaut, auf dem 2. Bild würde ich schwer zwischen Verwacklung und Abbildungsleistung des Objektives unterscheiden wollen, mal sehen was der Firlie sagt, ich bin ja auch gespannt ob meine ND Filter Vermutung richtig ist, auf alle Fälle knipst er nicht sondern setzt die Kamera sehr bewusst ein ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ore-mountain (4. Februar 2014)

Top Wintersportbedingungen ...


----------



## CC. (4. Februar 2014)

Das Bild ist ja total....vernebelt!


----------



## CC. (4. Februar 2014)

Apropos Wintersportbedingungen. ..





Tiefster Frühling Anfang Februar.


----------



## firlie (5. Februar 2014)

@ Falco & @ Kodak

Und schon wieder hab ich im Wespennest gestochert !
Natürlich ist ein Graufilter mit Stativ zum Einsatz gekommen.
Mein 50 cm Bonsai-Stativ wurde hier schon auf Bildern zum Besten gegeben. 2 sec. Selbstauslöser und der heftige Wind spielen bei der Verwacklung die größte Rolle. Ich bin nicht der Experte, aber vielleicht sieht man das an den Ästen. Des weiteren hab ich auch nicht richtig fokussiert, das aber erst am PC gemerkt, von der richtigen Belichtung will ich gar nicht reden.

Pol und ND-filter gab´s damals quasi zur EOS dazu (Kunden die ...kauften, kauften auch ... ).
Da ich Learning by doing Fotonovize bin, muss ich den ganzen Kram ja mal irgendwann ausprobieren. Da nun gestern Temperaturen um 0°C und eisiger Südwest herrschten, war ich mehr oder weniger gezwungen, das so zu nehmen, wie´s halt kam. Allein die Sonne war herrlich und das sollte mit den Bildern eigentlich rüber kommen.
Also kommt mal raus in die Provinz, lasst euch den Wind um die Ohren pfeifen und versucht mal mit 15 Belichtungszeit von Hand zu knipsen 
Falco wenn du dir gern XL Poster ziehen willst, dann ist das hier wahrscheinlich nicht das richtige Forum dafür, auch was die Professionalität der Fotos angeht, da gibt´s andere Portale, das weißt du 

Ach, der Wind hat die Mauern meiner Burg derart erzittern lassen, dass die Unschärfe auf den Bildern mit der Bewegung des Gemäuers schon synchron ging. Da sind alle Bilder knacke-scharf 
Grüße vom Fotoamateur
-firlie-


----------



## CC. (5. Februar 2014)

Firlie kann länger als Chuck Norris bewegungslos aus der Hand knipsen. 

Für alle anderen  Fälle hat der firlie außer der warmen Feldküche, dem Globus von Sachsen, der mobilen Dunkelkammer* natürlich auch einen 240 qkm Windschutz in seinem Rucksack immer dabei, mit dem er wahlweise verschiedene Regionen seines Einzugsgebietes "bestillen" kann, neben dem Frequenzsynchronisator, wo sich alle Objekte in der Landschaft gleichmäßig bewegen lassen...


Ich hab auf meinem dampfbetriebene Monitor keine Unschärfen gesehen. Kann auch sein, daß ich von den hübschen Bildchen zu beeindruckt war.
CC.

*mehr Inhalt von firlies Rucksack siehe Bericht der "Heldentour"


----------



## AlterSachse (9. Februar 2014)

Schnell zwei kleine zum Schmunzeln 





Sollte eigentlich ne ganz ruhige Runde ohne viel Anstrengung werden aber irgendwie hab ich dann bei der Wegwahl ins Klo gegriffen. 




Also dann noch schönen Sonntag


----------



## CC. (9. Februar 2014)

Ui, da war jemand an der frischen Luft und hat sogar ein Fahrrad mitgehabt 
Das Stumpi muß so aussehen! Sonst war's nix...
Schönen Sonntag,
CC.


----------



## firlie (9. Februar 2014)

*Pfui Teufel !*
Und wie sah der "Sachse" selber aus ???
Aber es ist löblich, dass du nach dem Alp-X Vortrag gestern Abend gleich ins Eisen steigst und trainierst.
Vielleicht kannst du dich dem *CC.* noch anschließen, der will auch auf extrem Abenteuer gehen.
Ach, wie bin ich auf die Bilder gespannt. Hoffentlich reicht das Budget noch für ne kleine Knipse  !
Schönen Wochenstart allen
-firlie-


----------



## firlie (10. Februar 2014)

Endlich mal ein sinnvoll verbrachter ganzer Vormittag !
Am Anfang war´s noch ziemlich kalt am Arsche (-3°C) und der Reif bedeckte zart grünende Wiesen ....






...auf dem *Z*schirnstein ist "ER" tatsächlich noch zu finden, es liegt sogar noch bi*Z*schen *Z*schnee ...






... die Sonne hatte dann doch die Oberhand....






....aber zu diesen Zeiten war´s eindeutig kälter, nicht nur Weltpolitisch






Grüße
-firlie-


----------



## CC. (10. Februar 2014)

...mit Stöckchen, frühem Wurm, Sonne und ziemlich trockenen Wegen. Danke für die schönen Eindrücke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Falco (10. Februar 2014)

Bei uns gab es leider eine geschlossene Wolkendecke, klassisches grau in grau im Winter.
Spaß hatten wir trotzdem. Und vor allem machen wir das mit der Kleidung nicht unnötig kompliziert


----------



## Rockhopser (10. Februar 2014)

@Falco :
Wiedermal sehr schöne Action-Bilder von Euer Tour.

Aber irgendwie ist das Geotagging teilweise etwas daneben gegangen. Auf mehreren Bildern hab ich nicht ganz unwesentliche Abweichungen festgestellt (bis ca. 125m!)... das kann nicht an der GPS-Messung liegen. Bei anderen Bildern passts nahezu perfekt. Woran kann das liegen? 
Hab mit Geotagging bisher leider noch keine Erfahrung. Wie referenzierst du die Bilder?


----------



## Falco (10. Februar 2014)

Rockhopser schrieb:


> @Falco :
> Wiedermal sehr schöne Action-Bilder von Euer Tour.
> 
> Aber irgendwie ist das Geotagging teilweise etwas daneben gegangen. Auf mehreren Bildern hab ich nicht ganz unwesentliche Abweichungen festgestellt (bis ca. 125m!)... das kann nicht an der GPS-Messung liegen. Bei anderen Bildern passts nahezu perfekt. Woran kann das liegen?
> Hab mit Geotagging bisher leider noch keine Erfahrung. Wie referenzierst du die Bilder?



Da spricht zweifellos der Kartograf in dir 

Eine meiner 2 Kameras war fast eine Minute neben der Zeit, hatte mir nicht die Mühe gemacht das zu korrigieren. Daher kommt eine mögliche Abweichung.
Eine weitere wird dadurch verursacht das ich nur eine der beiden Kameras bei mir trug und daher eher meine eigene Position getaggt wurde anstatt die des Fotografen.

So, jetzt sind beide Kameras auf einen Bruchteil einer Sekunde genau nach GPS Zeit Syncronisiert. Bei der nächsten Aufnahme kannst du dann anhand der angegebenen Brennweite, Geotag und sichtbaren Motivabstand errechnen ob es sich um einen Bildausschnitt handelt oder ich ein Vollbild hochgeladen habe


----------



## Th. (11. Februar 2014)

@firlie - ist dein letztes Bild (mit dem Grenzstein) im Gelobtbachtal? Wenn ja, wie ist momentan der Weg zwischen dem Stausee und dem Elbradweg zu realisieren? Ich hab mal gehört, dass der Besitzer der Gelobtbachmühle ziemlich aggressiv den Weg verbaut - andererseits meine ich mich zu erinnern, dass unmittelbar daneben auf CZ-Seite ein Weg hochgebaut wurde - der dürfte ihn ja nichts angehen...


----------



## firlie (11. Februar 2014)

Th. schrieb:


> @firlie - ist dein letztes Bild (mit dem Grenzstein) im Gelobtbachtal? .



Kopfschüttel, Kopfschüttel ...aber nicht, weil´s das nicht ist, sondern weil du wieder voll ins Schwarze getroffen hast.
Das gibt´s eigentlich gar nicht -IRRE !
Zuerst einmal, es ist ein wunderschöner Flecken Erde da.
Wie du schon mal schriebst (glaube im Rätselfred) ist das obere Stück bis zum "Stausee" für unsereinen nicht fahrbar.
Ja ...ich seh sie jetzt grinsen, die Jungspunde und Adrenalin - Junkies, aber kommt ihr erst mal ins gesetzte Alter, mit Familie und Co. und wenn´s dann erst mal im Rücken knirscht und knackt ...





Am Stausee selber hatte ich leider keine Zeit mehr um ein Bildchen zu knipsen, ist traumhaft dort, muss ich mal im Herbst hin.
Das letzte Stück vom Stausee runter zur Mühle ist mit gutem alten und wetterbedingt - glitschigem Sandstein belegt und drüber liegt noch jede Menge Laub vom Herbst.
Ich nehme an, den Weg meinst du.
Ja und genau da hat sich der -firlie- wieder auf den Arsch gesetzt. Das Stück hat schon ein Sau-Gefälle, aber unterm Laub eben glitschig wie Eis. Ab der Mitte runterzu hat man ne Art schmale Regenrinne aus Gerbstangen mitten auf den Weg gebaut und wenn du die bei der Runterrutscherei auf dich zukommen siehst ... dann lieber ne Arschbremse, als schon wieder ne Notaufnahme .
Also, wenn du´s nicht weißt, dann setzt du dich auch als Wandersmann auf den Allerwertesten.
Laut GPS muss es aber noch einen Trail links daneben geben...was auf CZ Seite noch ist, kann ich nicht sagen. War mein erster Besuch da und ich bin happy das für mich entdeckt zu haben.

Grüße und für Fragen immer offen
-firlie-


----------



## Th. (11. Februar 2014)

firlie schrieb:


> Kopfschüttel, Kopfschüttel ...aber nicht, weil´s das nicht ist, sondern weil du wieder voll ins Schwarze getroffen hast.
> Das gibt´s eigentlich gar nicht -IRRE !


 
Das war nun wirklich nicht schwer - Zschirnstein...Ziskaquelle...felsdurchsetzter Pfad an der Grenze...soviele Möglichkeiten gibt es da nicht.
Zu meiner Frage habe ich allerdings nicht wirklich eine Antwort gefunden - deshalb noch mal nachgehakt: Der Stausee ist auf CZ-Seite, der Bach bildet zur Elbe hin genau die Grenze. Der alte originale Wanderweg führte auf D-Seite durch das Mühlengrundstück. Die (Neu-)Eigentümer verbarikadierten das Gelände Ende der 1990er Jahre aber komplett und sind auch so allgemein mies drauf:
http://www.sonyuserforum.de/forum/showthread.php?t=107528

Ich bin ca. 2008 mal dort gewesen und von der Elbe hoch zum Stausee, allerdings auf einem neu angelegten, markierten Wanderweg auf CZ-Seite. (Steil war der, konnte ich nicht fahren. Ich meine aber, befestigt war der zumindest damals nicht).
Irgendwo habe ich allerdings später mal gehört/gelesen, dass der Weg wieder rückgebaut wurde, auch mapy.cz und cykloserver schweigen sich da aus...
...und weil du gerade dort warst, wollte ich einfach mal nachfragen.


----------



## CC. (12. Februar 2014)

Es geht wieder los!


----------



## Th. (12. Februar 2014)

Komisch, wenn ich momentan aufs Rad steige ist es meist (fast) dunkel...








...ist auch ganz nett, aber 'bissel Sonne könnte ich schon vertragen...


----------



## firlie (13. Februar 2014)

CC. schrieb:


> Es geht wieder los!



Äaaah...was meinst du damit ?
a, das Biken
b, es kommt neuerlich Schnee
Was trägt deine Mitfahrerin für ne rote Schärpe? ---Abschleppseil --- (ist ne ernsthafte Frage)
Feiner Trail, feines Bild 

------------------------
@ Th.
D isses wieder, das Glüüüühn 
Ach, kein Trübsal blasen, wegen der Sonne, die bekommst du von mir:










Das war übrigens gestern (Mittwoch) am Vormittag gegen 11e.
Herrlichste Wolkenformationen und Sonne. Als ich über den Kamm drüber war und Richtung Stolpen einfuhr, war alles zugezogen und merklich kälter.

Grüße
firie


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CC. (13. Februar 2014)

Lösung 'a' ist natürlich richtig. Der Kandidat @firlie erhält 2500 Ventilkappen in pink 
Eine um die Hüfte gebundene Jacke löst solche Spekulationen aus. .


----------



## baerzold (13. Februar 2014)

Heute mal den Zwerg ans Thema rangeführt.





1 Kilometer hat Sie durchgehalten

MfG Pierre


----------



## tanztee (13. Februar 2014)

baerzold schrieb:


> Heute mal den Zwerg ans Thema rangeführt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pass auf ... einige Monate später kann das dann so aussehen:






SCNR 

ride on!
tanztee


----------



## Th. (15. Februar 2014)

Die befestigten Radwege sind auch nicht mehr das was sie mal waren...


----------



## firlie (22. Februar 2014)

*Huch !*
Da musste ich aber lange suchen und bin jetzt bisschen wie glücklich, dass ich den Bilderfred neben den ganzen Kontaktanzeigen noch gefunden habe !
Na hoffentlich gibt´s dann hier auch paar Bilder zu bestaunen, wenn so viele Touren geplant sind.
Um die Bilder- Sache mal aufzufrischen habe ich gekramt und vom letzten Jahr noch das hier gefunden.
Kenner werden den Pfaffenstein erkennen und richtig, meine Runde führte mich damals zum "Quirl".
Ab und an gab´s auch einen feinen Trail  .















Feine Erlebnisse und tolle Bilder an diesem vorhergesagten Schönwetter-Frühlings-Wochenende
-firlie-


----------



## AlterSachse (23. Februar 2014)

So möchte mein Senf auch wieder mal dazugeben.
Gestern bei Sonnenschein musste auch ne Runde mit dem Radel sein.
Wenn auch nicht sehr weit war es eine schöne Zeit.
Ein kleines Vid dazu und schon geb ich Ruh.


Schönes WE noch an alle Biker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## firlie (24. Februar 2014)

Heldenhaft sonnig begann der heutige Montag....






... dann wurde mir himmelangst und Bange, weil im frostigen Tale der Sandstein schlecht verlegt und dazu noch recht rutschig war...










...doch oben gab´s wieder reichlich Sonne und ich hab`s gerade an meinen Waden fühlen können, es kommen doch etliche Höhenmeter zusammen, wenn man auf den Kamm will, um die Aussicht zu genießen.






Schöne Woche wünscht der kleine Held
-firlie-


----------



## Freerider1504 (24. Februar 2014)

Die Gravity Fraktion war mal wieder auf kurzem Besuch im Vogtland


----------



## Raumfahrer (24. Februar 2014)

firlie schrieb:


> *Bilder egal, siehe Eröffnungsbeitrag des Threads.*
> *Aber bitte nur max. 3 Stück/Beitrag !*
> 
> Trotzdem: Obergeile Hammerbilder !
> ...


Weniger ist mehr...


----------



## Rockhopser (25. Februar 2014)

Raumfahrer schrieb:


> Weniger ist mehr...



So gesehen hat sich aber auch die Thread-Mutti nicht an die eigenen Regeln gehalten...


----------



## firlie (25. Februar 2014)

Warum muss die Jugend immer die Erbsen zählen ?
Die Bilder sind verwackelt, die Wege angeblich verboten, jetzt ist es mal ein Bild zu viel !
Tut mir leid, aber langsam geht´s mir auf den Zeiger !
----------------------
Wie wär´s mit ein *bisschen Beteiligung* in Form von:
"Kein Post ohne Bild" (so hätte ich den Fred nennen sollen !!!)
Das täte dem Fred unwahrscheinlich gut und würde auch der Thread-Mutti sehr gefallen!




Der kopfschüttelnde
-firlie-


----------



## tblade_ (25. Februar 2014)

Die Schwalben fliegen heute tief.


----------



## Th. (25. Februar 2014)

So langsam wirds wieder heller auf meinen Feierabendrunden...


----------



## baerzold (25. Februar 2014)

firlie schrieb:


> Heldenhaft sonnig begann der heutige Montag....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



@firlie: verrätst Du mir auf welchem Kamm Du warst??? Sehr schicke Bilder.

MfG


----------



## Schwinni (25. Februar 2014)

Da möchte ich mich doch mal wieder am Fred beteiligen. Wieder mal schöne Bilder von allen  und ich schließe mich firli mal an, "kein Post ohne Bild" in diesem sinne allen ein paar schöne Tage zum Radeln


----------



## baerzold (25. Februar 2014)

Heute nur ne kurze Feierabendrunde.













Nach 5 Kilometern sah es dann so aus.





Und da ich nur ne Flasche und keinen Trinkrucksack dabei hatte. Gab es auch kein Flickzeug und keine Pumpe

Wer sein Fahrzeug liebt der schiebt.

MfG Pierre


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## firlie (26. Februar 2014)

@ baerzold
Werde mir künftig die Mühe machen und die Lokalitäten bezeichnen, versprochen !
Bin von Bad Schandau zur "Kaiserkrone" (Bild mit Blick zum Zirkelstein) dann weiter immer Richtung Decin.
Letzteres habe ich aus Zeitmangel aber nicht mehr geschafft.
Mit "Kamm" ist hier die linkselbische Seite gemeint (bzw. "Labe").
Der Aussichtspunkt (Foto mit Blick in den Elbcanyon) heißt "Labská vyhlídka" .
Irgendwann gibt´s mal einen Bericht in tanztee `s  *SVTF* ("Chefchen" ich habe dich nicht vergessen  !!!), aber dann soll´s schon ne komplette nachfahrbare Route sein und soweit bin ich noch nicht.
Nach CS rein ist für mich alles unbekannt und da muss ich erst mal die weißen Flecken auf meiner Karte tilgen!
------------------
Das arme kleine Kerlchen hier hab ich auch getroffen und es dreht und dreht, dass Wasser in die Labe kommt ...


So mal schauen, ob es jetzt mit dem Einbetten geklappt hat!
-firlie-


----------



## Falco (28. Februar 2014)




----------



## Falco (1. März 2014)

Lasst uns mal etwas an dem Level unser Bilder schrauben.
Heute mein neues Objektiv getestet, einfach geil  Jetzt weis ich was mir bei meinen 1600 Aufnahmen gefehlt hat, eine Lichtstarke Normalbrennweite


----------



## Freerider1504 (3. März 2014)

Falco schrieb:


> Lasst uns mal etwas an dem Level unser Bilder schrauben.
> Heute mein neues Objektiv getestet, einfach geil  Jetzt weis ich was mir bei meinen 1600 Aufnahmen gefehlt hat, eine Lichtstarke Normalbrennweite


 
Sehr gut, ich bin mit meiner aktuellen Festbrennweite auch mehr als zufrieden. Stellt die Farben wunderbar dar 

No Post without a Pic


----------



## SebastianDD (3. März 2014)

Aus der Dresdner Heide


----------



## SebastianDD (3. März 2014)




----------



## AlterSachse (3. März 2014)

So nach dem ich mein PC  in den letzten Tagen auf Linux umgerüstet habe  und erst zu 40% einsatzfähig bin hab ich mich trotz allem bei dem schönen Wetter nach draussen begeben. Und einige kleine Touren gemacht, die Görlitzer Spuren waren nicht zu übersehen 

@CC. Muss ich wieder mal Recht geben, nach der Werbung für das kleine Kamera Täschchen muss ich zu geben das das Mist ist denn als ich dieses



Abschlussbild machen wollte war das Täschchen doch leer. Nach Ausschüttung von Wut Adrenalin  und sich selbst mit allen Schimpfwörtern belegt  das Radel um 180° gewendet und auf suche zurück geradelt. Bis zum letzten Einsatz waren es ja nur 10km und die Glücksfee war mir hold nach 6km sah ich doch was rotes im Wiesenschlamm blinken. Kurzer Funktionsscheck und siehe da es geht noch alles, mit Glücksgefühlen gleich noch eine rasante Abfahrt genommen und schnell aufs Kanapee.






Ach ja hier im Schatten fristet auch "ER" noch sein klägliches Dasein




den schönen Trail hoch Richtung Rehsteine ist nun auch dahin






noch ein Blick nach Jonsdorf



Ach ja Abteilung Schwarzkittel scheint sich wieder mal am Kurt-Steinadler-Weg zu schaffen gemacht haben



Die bewegten Bilder gibts später da ich noch kein Videoprogramm gefunden habe, und ich mich doch so über die Trails gequält habe.

Schöne Woche allen.


----------



## tanztee (3. März 2014)

SebastianDD schrieb:


> Aus der Dresdner HeideAnhang anzeigen 276645 Anhang anzeigen 276646 Anhang anzeigen 276647



Ich galub, den Wurzelkicker kenn ich ... da in der Ecke?

Fullface und keine Knieschoner ...   

ride on!
tanztee


----------



## SebastianDD (3. März 2014)

Ne, das sieht nur so aus ;-) ...ist am Ende vom Kuhschwanz-Trail.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## darkJST (4. März 2014)

@AlterSachse: Unsere Spuren waren nicht zu übersehen??? Muss ich meinen Mitradlern die Trailrules nochmal näher bringen? Mir ist eigentlich keiner aufgefallen, der mutwillig mit blockiertem Hinterrad irgendwo runtergerutscht ist


----------



## AlterSachse (4. März 2014)

darkJST schrieb:


> @AlterSachse: Unsere Spuren waren nicht zu übersehen??? Muss ich meinen Mitradlern die Trailrules nochmal näher bringen? Mir ist eigentlich keiner aufgefallen, der mutwillig mit blockiertem Hinterrad irgendwo runtergerutscht ist


Nabend,
nee solche Spuren nicht, aber in den feuchten Stellen waren halt die vielen Reifenabdrücke zu sehen. 
Ihr wart aber deutlich zu schnell für mich, deshalb gabs kein überholen ohne einzuholen.
Aber schöne Runde die Ihr da abgefahren seit.
Gruß


----------



## AlterSachse (7. März 2014)

So heute schnell mal ne Feierabendrunde und dann die versprochenen bewegten Bilder erstellt.


@tanztee THX noch mal für den Tipp 2h Einarbeitung und dann funzt das schon ganz gut.

Schönes sonniges WE allen, Gruß


----------



## AlterSachse (7. März 2014)

doppelpost


----------



## tanztee (7. März 2014)

Danke für die bewegten Bilder!
Das war fast schon ... irgendwie ... surrealistisch (bezogen auf Vertonung und Bildübergänge) ? 

ride on!
tanztee


----------



## firlie (8. März 2014)

Weise Zungen behaupten, der schwarze, amerikanische Präsident schickt die anhaltende Kälte von seinem Kontinent gen Osten und dann gibt´s noch mal richtig Schnee bei uns.
Also ich habe die Wintersachen noch nicht weggeräumt .... !

11.03.2013 Wesenitz bei Dittersbach





und das war gestern, alles diesig, weil unten kalt und von oben warm.






Was sagen die Wetterfrösche in den anderen Teilen von Sachsen ???
Grüße und holt euch am Wochenende keinen Sonnenbrand !!!
-firlie-


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AlterSachse (9. März 2014)

So bevor wieder eine Arbeitswoche beginnt schnell 3 Bilder von der heutigen Tour.
Start Zittau an Krokuswiese vorbei



zum Hochwald, Turm nicht bestiegen weil alles dunstig und die Aussicht sich nicht gelohnt hätte.



und dann den Johannisstein Trail hinunter




Dann schöne Woche allen, Gruß


----------



## firlie (10. März 2014)

AlterSachse schrieb:


>



Im letzten Jahr, um diese Zeit, lobte ein reicher Gönner aus Bayern für so eine Wiese -im SVTF- noch ne Flasche Bier aus.
Kann mich leider nicht mehr erinnern, wer das Rennen gemacht hatte ....

Na ja, mit Blümchenwiesen kann ich nicht dienen, wenn sie denn gestern da gewesen wären, hätte ich die so wieso nicht gesehen, denn es war, zu mindestens bis Mittag, im sächsisch-böhmischen Grenzgebiet alles verhangen.
Dann waren da noch 2 Plattfüße hintereinander, am Zielort "Děčín" und so hatte ich mir das gestern überhaupt nicht vorgestellt !!!
Aber immerhin gab´s einen fetten, netten, flowigen Trail kurz vor dem Ziel .














Location, siehe Album.
-------------------------
Allen ne sonnige Woche!
-firlie-


----------



## leler (10. März 2014)

Wie immer: schöne Fotos!

Also bei mir war der Nebel gestern in Decin schon weg .-)
... war allerdings auch erst am späten Nachmittag da.
Da wären wir uns ja fast begegnet als ich mal ein kurzes Stück der http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=iyljbjcorfpxapiq entlang bin und mich die Stichstraße gegenüber der Brücke zwischen Zoo und Cerveny Vrch hochgekämpft habe, um dann via Priper wieder an die Elbe hinabzurollen und den Radweg bis zur S-Bahn nach Schöna zurückzusprinten.
Abgesehen von sehr lokalen Nebelfeldern, die auf die "Feuerkünste" einzelner Anwohner zurückgehen, konnte ich um diese Uhrzeit keine Nebel mehr beobachten .-)
Hier bei _Dolní Žleb_ (Niedergrund):


----------



## CC. (10. März 2014)

der @firlie kann auch im dicken Nebel feine Bilder machen 

Uih, und der Rosenkamm mal von unten. Lange nicht mehr gesehen!

Schöne Woche!
CC.


----------



## firlie (11. März 2014)

leler schrieb:


> Wie immer: schöne Fotos!
> 
> Also bei mir war der Nebel gestern in Decin schon weg .-)
> ... war allerdings auch erst am späten Nachmittag da.
> ...



@ leler
*"zum späten Nachmittag"* da saß ich beim Schwiegervater und habe diesen hier gemacht  !!! 
Feines Foto von dir, das allen Außerortischen zeigt, dass man bald durch die Elbe "waten" kann.
Es sieht wirklich traurig aus mit dem Wasserstand ....
-----------------------------------------------------------
So, eigentlich wollte ich in dieser Woche nichts mehr von mir geben, aber das Wetter musste ich trotz Arbeitsstress ganz einfach nutzen und bin mal fix nach "Rathen" runter, auf einen Kaffee.
Ne Stunde hin und ne Stunde zurück, 30 + 30 Kilometer.
Wenn du da unten an der Elbe sitzt, der Touristentrubel ist noch nicht zu Gange, du hast paar Minuten um die Seele baumeln zu lassen, in einer wunderherrlichen Gegend ... was kann`s Schöneres geben ???





Zu diesem Bildchen mach ich mal nen allgemeinen Aufruf:
*Wer weiß was das für Pflänzchen sind ???*
Ist am heutigen Tage geknipst, wir haben schon alle Bücher durchgestöbert, aber nichts gefunden...




[/URL-

---------------------------------------------------
*Pflänzchen** wurde mittlerweile dank Community (s. Album-Kommentar) und auch von meinem Frauchen bestimmt. Hab so was, zu mindestens  in der kleinen Form, bei uns noch nie gesehen !
*

Grüße
-firlie-


----------



## CC. (13. März 2014)

Bedingungen gibts im März, die gibts gar nicht:









Mehr Bilder gibts im 29er-Galerie-Fred.
CC.


----------



## baerzold (15. März 2014)

Hallo,
Da ja gestern der letzte schöne Tag war und der morgentliche Blick aus dem Fenster so ausgesehen hat -





-dachte ich mir,nach Feierabend musste noch mal los.

Roter Busch bei Liebstadt





Das müsste einigen bekannt vorkommen.





Sonnenleite Schlottwitz





Im Trebnitzgrund





und Über Liebstadt wieder Zurück





Schön wars

MfG Pierre


----------



## darkJST (16. März 2014)

Gester wars nicht ganz so schön, dafür hatten wir nochmal eine Kostprobe von IHM.













Mehr da.


----------



## firlie (31. März 2014)

Tja, bisschen Mist, dass ich das "Bomben-Frühlingswetter-Wochenende" -wegen Arbeit- an den Anfang dieser neuen Woche verlegen musste, denn heute am Montag regierte der Hochnebel in Elbsandsteinien und es war wieder nix mit super Weitsicht-Fotos 
Alles sah ganz früh, ganz vielversprechend aus:






Auf dem Lambertstein ließ sich dann die Sonne ganze 5 min blicken...






...aber wenigstens die Trails waren hier und da ganz flowig !






*Suche:* Tage mit blauem Himmel, Temperaturen um die 20°C - alles an einem Tag, wo ich mal frei hab !
-firlie-


----------



## AlterSachse (31. März 2014)

firlie schrieb:


>



Das schaut aber wieder mal GUT  aus, mehr davon!
Gruß und bis Bald


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rockhopser (31. März 2014)

firlie schrieb:


> Tja, bisschen Mist, dass ich das "Bomben-Frühlingswetter-Wochenende" -wegen Arbeit- an den Anfang dieser neuen Woche verlegen musste, denn heute am Montag regierte der Hochnebel in Elbsandsteinien und es war wieder nix mit super Weitsicht-Fotos



Das war am WE trotz super Wetter leider auch nicht wirklich besser mit der Sicht... Von den Anhöhen des Dresdner Südens konnte man am SA kaum den Fernsehturm sehen! Deswegen richtete sich mein Blick eher auf die erwachende Pflanzenwelt (Mirabelle, wenn ich richitg informiert bin):


----------



## CC. (31. März 2014)

firlie schrieb:


>


Boah...


----------



## firlie (1. April 2014)

Rockhopser schrieb:


> Das war am WE trotz super Wetter leider auch nicht wirklich besser mit der Sicht... Von den Anhöhen des Dresdner Südens konnte man am SA kaum den Fernsehturm sehen! Deswegen richtete sich mein Blick eher auf die erwachende Pflanzenwelt (Mirabelle, wenn ich richitg informiert bin):



*Nicht nur Trailspaß sondern auch die Dinge am Wegesrand -sehen und erkunden-...das find ich richtig gut* 
Mich täte nun interessieren wie die Früchte aussehen, wenn`s "Mirabellen" sind, dann kenne ich die eigentlich nur als kleine gelbe Pflaumen. Wir sagen dazu auch "Spulchen".
Auch der -firlie- hat so ein Mirabellen-Bäumchen im Garten (die Früchte sind gelb, Blüten aber weiß!). Und wie ihr seht, seht ihr außer bunter Ostereier erst mal nüscht !
Wenn wir Landeier im Frühling nach Dresden zum Shoppen fahren, dann sind wir immer erstaunt über die Blütenpracht die dort schon herrscht, während bei uns auf dem Lande noch gar nix ist. Deshalb für alle Interessierten: der zeitliche Unterschied vom Blütenstand Stadt zu Land beträgt 7 bis 10 Tage:





---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Vielleicht sollten wir dann doch noch nen extra Bestimmungs-Fred eröffnen, denn ich habe da auch noch was.
Fahre eigentlich ständig dran vorbei und mir ist´s auch schon oft ins Auge gefallen:






Am Sonntag hab ich dann mal angehalten, weil alles so fein in Weiß gehalten war und die Bienchen ihr Liedchen summten.
Wir tippen nun auf "Schlehe", sind uns aber nicht sicher.
*Weiß es einer*, oder muss ich noch mal los und ein Zweiglein brechen _(...Knabe sprach ich breche dich, Röslein sprach, dann stech ich dich ...)
_





Grüße
-firlie-


----------



## Christin (1. April 2014)

Ja, es sind Schlehen. Aktuell daran zu erkennen, dass der Strauch lange vor dem Laubaustrieb blüht, ein herrlicher Duft, nicht wahr. Weißdorn z.B. bekommt erst die Blätter und blüht dann. Und die Schlehe hat die ganz typischen Zweige mit den langen Dornen.
Im November bereite ich jedes Jahr aus den Früchten Likör zu. Schlehenlikör hat einen erlesenen Geschmack, wie ich finde. Schlehen sind die "wilde Schwester" der Pflaume.
Das letzte Bild mit Burg Stolpen ist ein sehr schönes Motiv (auch als Osterkarte z.B.).


----------



## firlie (1. April 2014)

Christin schrieb:


> Ja, es sind Schlehen. Aktuell daran zu erkennen, dass der Strauch lange vor dem Laubaustrieb blüht, ein herrlicher Duft, nicht wahr. Weißdorn z.B. bekommt erst die Blätter und blüht dann. Und die Schlehe hat die ganz typischen Zweige mit den langen Dornen.
> .



*Das ist sehr aufschlussreich! Danke dafür ! *



Christin schrieb:


> Im November bereite ich jedes Jahr aus den Früchten Likör zu. Schlehenlikör hat einen erlesenen Geschmack,
> .


*Und dazu sag ich mal ganz einfach Prost !
*
-firlie-


----------



## firlie (11. April 2014)

In Erwartung kommender Abenteuer hab ich heute schon mal Pfadfinder gespielt und ja, in diese Richtung wird´s am Wochenende gehen !





Sonnige Trails !
-firlie


----------



## kodak (11. April 2014)

Ich möchte euch einmal in eine ganz andere Welt mitnehmen ... meist sind wir viel zu schnell um sie wahrnehmen zu können, also steigt ab, nehmt euch Zeit und schaut herum ... ...


----------



## AlterSachse (13. April 2014)

*PanoramaTour zum Schwarzbachtal*
Hi schnell zwei Bilder von der heutigen Tour mit firlie
Das war wirklich der Hammer, DANKE noch mal für die vielen Infos und den herrlichen Tag in Deinem Revier.
Tolle Lockeschen da in der Ecke, wenn ich auch im Moment etwas Breit bin bauen mich die Eindrücke auf alle Fälle wieder auf.
Also dann bis zur nächsten Runde, Aufarbeitung der Tour dauert etwas.


----------



## Falco (17. April 2014)

Wir hatten am Wochenende auch viel spaß, allerdings etwas weiter weg im Zittauer Gebirge.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kodak (17. April 2014)

... wie war das doch mit den Bienen ;-)


----------



## kodak (17. April 2014)

Impressionen ...


----------



## CC. (17. April 2014)

kodak schrieb:


>


Wow!


----------



## firlie (18. April 2014)

@ Kodak
Hast du dein Radl jetzt verkauft und doch wieder in Fotoequipment investiert 
Auf jeden Fall sind feine Sachen dabei, bei deinen Makros 


kodak schrieb:


> ... wie war das doch mit den Bienen ;-)



Ich hoffe mal, dass es nach der großen Diskussion um das Bienensterben doch noch genug der kleinen Helferchen gibt, dass sie nicht nur in Kodak-County geflogen sind und dass dann hier in meinem Revier Ende Mai genug Kirschen als Wegverpflegung hängen.






Am Samstag Abend ist bei mir beruflich der ganze Osterstress vorbei und dann komme ich hoffentlich aus dem kleineren Tour-Radius hinaus und sehe mal was anderes als das ewig winkende Burgfräulein.
PS. Ich habe gezoomt und fokussiert wie ein Blöder, SIE winkte diesmal nicht...vielleicht in den Osterferien...)





Allen paar schöne Tage und das Wetter soll ja besser werden
-firlie-


----------



## kodak (18. April 2014)

Keine Angst,  der Fuhrpark ist vollständig und wird artgerecht bewegt ;-) ... mein Nick ist ja mit bedacht gewählt und die XZ-1 bekommt man nahezu geschenkt ... wie immer gilt das zuerst das Glas,  dann der Fotograf und dann die Sensorgroesse oder ähnlich technisches entscheidet ;-) ... das Bild der Hafenbruecke ist eine gezielte Unterbelichtung wen es interessiert .... bei firlies Bildern bin ich aber auch immer neidisch


----------



## Falco (18. April 2014)

Was ist denn hier los? Jetzt wird es langsam Anspruchsvoll.

Besonders neidisch war ich auf firlies Bilder innerhalb der Goldenen Stunde, da ich zu den Zeiten nicht unterwegs bin.
Ich bin eigentlich kein Landschaftsfotograf, da ich mir nicht die Mühe mache zur richtigen Tageszeit bei passenden Wetterbedingungen frühs um 6 oder abends um 20 Uhr bereit zu sein. Da ich mir nicht die Platte mit mittelmäßigen 24mb großen Landschaftsmüll befüllen will, lass ich es in der Regel gleich wenn es nicht passt. Aber wenn man mal durch Zufall zur optimalen Zeit unterwegs ist, dann mach auch mal ich ein Foto ohne Biker.
Und ich will schließlich auch den neuen Mindestansprüchen gerecht werden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kodak (18. April 2014)

... @Falco ganz großes Kino ... naja auf Gedeih irgendwo warten das gerade die Lichtstimmung so ist wie man sie möchte oder gar dann am PC oder gleich an den elektronischen Reglern der Kamera drehen ist auch nicht mein Ding ... habe jetzt mal einen Artikel gelesen wo es um Makrofotografie von Insekten ging, so richtig nett mit Lichtschranken und Blitzarmen, schöne Bilder hatten sie ja aber ist das noch Fotografie? oder einfach nur die Jagd nach ich bin besser als du? ... ich kann sagen das keine Regler irgendwo bedient und alles aus der Hand geschossen wird, deswegen gibt es auch kaum Fotos von Ausflügen bei mir, nur wenn es sich eben mal wirklich lohnt vom Rad zu steigen ... da wir hier nicht im Rätselfred sind und vielleicht doch einige wissen wollen wo es ist ... Briesnitzer Kirche in Dresden, von der anderen Elbseite aus aufgenommen ;-)


----------



## Falco (18. April 2014)

Den Artikel über das Gestell mit den Lichtschranken habe ich auch gelesen, das wurde als fertiges Produkt angeboten und daher gabs dafür viele Artikel. Klar geht es auch ohne, aber der Aufwand ohne so eine Vorrichtung ist nun mal höher bei einem schwierigem Motiv. Denn man muss im schlimmsten Fall endlos lang in der Wiese hocken um etwas so zu treffen wie man es haben will. Und neben jeder Blume 2 externe Blitze aufstellen wäre das extrem unpraktische equivalent zu so einer Vorrichtung.

Fotografieren ist malen mit Licht, daher sieht das Kirchenbild meiner Meinung nach auch nicht so toll aus, da hätte auch Regler drehen nichts gebracht. Wo kein Licht zum Malen ist, braucht es externe Blitzgeräte. Und wenn die nicht ausreichen, dann ist es vergebene Mühe aus dem Motiv etwas zu machen. Dann muss man auf die Gebäudebeleuchtung oder auf das richtige Sonnenlicht warten.
Bei kaltem Licht an düsteren Tagen ohne Farbkontraste, hilft fast nur noch Schwarzweiß. Die Kirche kann auch so aussehen: http://home.fotocommunity.de/rlubi/index.php?id=5061&d=23018522 Deine Makros hätten am Tag der Kirchenaufnahme nicht viel anders ausgesehen als das Kirchenbild 

Daher immer schön wie Firlie in den Morgen- oder Abendstunden Biken gehen. Dann kommen solche Bilder raus wenn ihr Belichtung und Weißabgleich manuell macht:


----------



## kodak (18. April 2014)

schönes Foto aber einen manuellen Weißabgleich kannte keine Analogkamera dieser Welt  ... die Elektronik und ihre Spielwiesen ...





nein, die Sonne geht nicht wirklich unter aber die Elektronik kann das ;-)


----------



## Falco (18. April 2014)

kodak schrieb:


> schönes Foto aber einen manuellen Weißabgleich kannte keine Analogkamera dieser Welt  ... die Elektronik und ihre Spielwiesen ...



Aber der Analog Fotograf kannte den, die gängigen Filme sind für Tageslicht ausgelegt, da musste man wirklich noch manuell ran und einen Filter aufschrauben. Konversionsfilter nennen die sich, wenn ich die Liste der damals gängigen Modelle so durchgehe, dann musste man wohl 4-16 von den Dingern einstecken haben... Ob das nun wirklich besser ist 

Damit kann man den simulierten Sonnenuntergang mit Analog mindestens genau so gut hinbekommen.
Was man nicht simulieren kann, ist die Lichtfarbe. Durch das warme Licht gibt es kalte Schatten. Wenn man aus der Mittagszeit die goldene Stunde machen will, dann scheitert man genau an diesen tollen Farbkontrasten die die Goldene Stunde ausmachen.

Digital kann man aus einem Mittagsbild nie so was hier machen. Höchstens durch stundenlange Fotomontage


----------



## firlie (19. April 2014)

Na hier ist´s ja recht wissenschaftlich geworden !
Purismus vs. Progression oder Minimal gegen Maximal (ich sag das mal so überkandidelt, um hier mithalten zu können )
@ kodak
Ohne dir auf die Latschen treten zu wollen, ich denk mal das Bearbeiten gehört einfach dazu. Bei der täglichen Bilderflut -wie viel tausende Bilder werden täglich ins Netz gestellt ?- holst du sonst keinen mehr vom Hocker. Sicher gibt´s da Ausnahmen, du machst das ja mit einigen Bildern vor ...den einen Augenblick festhalten oder so, da stimme ich dir schon zu !
Auf der anderen Seite hast du dann die Kracher-Bilder wie von @  Falco
"Mit Licht malen", das trifft`s  auf´s Auge. Aber so etwas (Bearbeitung) kann dann auch schnell kitschig oder überkünstelt wirken.
Aber soll jeder seinen Weg gehen, letztlich macht das Bild immer der, der hinter der Kamera steht, da hilft dir auch die teuerste "Hasselblad" oder "Leica" oder die beste Software nichts.
--------------------
Um wieder auf Normalstatus zu fahren, mal Folgendes:
Ich weiß, man soll solche Sachen eigentlich nicht belächeln und eigentlich hätte ich gleich den "ABV" holen sollen....
Irgendwie erinnert mich die Geometrie des Rades an das von unserem Oybiner !
@ Rockhopser du hast deinen "Fighter" noch ?











Das Teil lag Ende Februar bei uns im Bach, den Algen nach zu urteilen, schon länger. Angeschlossen war es übrigens auch.
Entdeckt hab ìch`s beim Stromern mit dem Töchterlein, hab´s dann rausgezogen und zwei Wochen später schien sich ein unbekannter Interessent gefunden zu haben.

So, jetzt gehe ich aber wirklich in die wohlverdiente Osterzeit !
Frohes Eiersuchen !
-firlie-


----------



## Falco (19. April 2014)

Einen habe ich noch


----------



## titzy (19. April 2014)

Da will ich meine amateurhaften Sonnenbilderchen von heute, auf der Suche nach der





euch auch nicht vorenthalten. 

Los ging es mit goldenem Dunst hier:





und dort:





Schlussendlich noch mit goldenen Himmelsstrahlen:





Alles in allem, war es doch noch ein recht toller Tag geworden, auch wenn die Sonne lange auf sich warten lies.

PS: Wir haben die Quelle gefunden. 
Wie immer gilt natürlich, einfach zur richtigen Zeit am richtigen Ort zu seien und sich auch noch von der richtigen Seite zu nähern! Wären wir umgedreht gefahren, hätte ich wohl nich dort angehalten, weil man diese Sicht einfach nicht hatte, bzw mir dies nie aufgefallen wäre.


----------



## Falco (20. April 2014)

Sehr schön

Bei mir ist die Goldene Stunde nun vorbei, aber ich habe da noch was anderes:
Das Bild heist "furchtlos"


----------



## firlie (22. April 2014)

@ titzy
Und ? Habt ihr vom Osterwasser getrunken ?
Die Wirkung soll enorm sein, natürlich muss es zum richtigen Zeitpunkt geschöpft werden !
@ Falco
Oh, damit ist nicht zu spaßen !
Aber Respekt  !
-------------------------------
Am Sonntag bin ich auf ner Rennradrunde nahe Wittichenau voll in die "Osterprozession" gekommen. Bilder davon erspar ich euch.
Was anderes von diesem Ausflug wir´s demnächst geben (keine Fotowerke, sondern Diskussionsstoff !).
Am Montag dann, alles schlief noch...





und unterhalb vom "Wolfsberg" bei Reinhardtsdorf gibt´s in diesem Jahr ein herrliches Rapsfeld.
Ein paar Aufnahmen habe ich diesmal im RAW gemacht, mal sehen wann ich mal dazu komme um da dranrumzubasteln.
Das hier ist so wie´s die Kamera ausspuckt, aber natürlich hab ich noch ein wenig an 2 oder 3 Reglern gedreht .





*Aber wie schon erwähnt, das soll kein Profi-Fred werden* (von meiner Seite gleich gar nicht !!!)
*Also Bilder aller Art, herzlich Willkommen!
*
Grüße
-firlie-


----------



## darkJST (23. April 2014)

Wo wir grad bei Kleinzeug waren...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CC. (26. April 2014)

Kleinzeug ist toll





Frühlingsgrüße von schneefreien 1500m


----------



## Freerider1504 (26. April 2014)

Ostermontag im Vogtland


----------



## firlie (28. April 2014)

@all
Toll, toller am Tollsten 
...und selbst die Vollhelmfraktion hatte wieder mal die Kamera dabei ... am Tollerichsten 
----------------------------
Es ist fast ungeheuerlich wie viele Blüten an den Apfelbäumen hängen. Leider sind nur wenige Bienchen auszumachen und ich bin gespannt was dann im Herbst an Früchten auf den Bäumen hängt.
Mit der kleinen Knipse auf meiner RR-Hausrunde fotografiert:














Allen die sich´s leisten können, ein super langes Wochenende, allen anderen einen schönen Feiertag!
Sauft nicht so viel an den Hexenfeuern, knipst lieber mal ein Bild  !
Grüße
-firlie-

PS: @ darkJST
Hast du deinen Monitor kalibriert ???


----------



## darkJST (28. April 2014)

Nein, sollte ich mal? [Zeitsprung, der] Hab ich grad mit dccw.exe gemacht, sieht irgendwie nicht viel anders aus, oder ich habe einfach einen Knick in der Optik und brauch nen Spyder^^


----------



## firlie (28. April 2014)

darkJST schrieb:


> Nein, sollte ich mal? !



Nein, um Gottes Willen !!!
So war das nicht gemeint!!! Die Bilder sind obererste Sahne  Schöne warme Farben, da kommt der Neid wieder bei mir !!!
*Eigentlich wollte ich nur nen Vergleich.*
Um so mehr ich mich mit der Kalibrierung beschäftige, umso mehr reite ich mich da rein.
Aber bekanntlich ist das bei Allem so und ...naja, ich werde wohl den Aufwand nicht betreiben !


----------



## CC. (28. April 2014)

Dampfbetriebene Monitore sind selbstkalibrierend und haben eh' die wärmsten Farben! 
Schöne Blütenpracht, leider hier schon wieder vorbei...


----------



## darkJST (28. April 2014)

Nee ich habe eigentlich nur den Weißabgleich der Bilder manuell korrigiert. Was fürn Programm nutzt du denn für die Fotoentwicklung?

Muss mal wieder was anderes Knipsen als immer nur Blumen^^


----------



## Falco (28. April 2014)

firlie schrieb:


> Nein, um Gottes Willen !!!
> So war das nicht gemeint!!! Die Bilder sind obererste Sahne  Schöne warme Farben, da kommt der Neid wieder bei mir !!!
> *Eigentlich wollte ich nur nen Vergleich.*
> Um so mehr ich mich mit der Kalibrierung beschäftige, umso mehr reite ich mich da rein.
> Aber bekanntlich ist das bei Allem so und ...naja, ich werde wohl den Aufwand nicht betreiben !



Das mit der Kalibrierung der Farbtemperatur ist immer eine relative Sache, die Farben entstehen im Kopf. Dort wo man glaubt grau zu sehen, dort sieht man auch grau.
Der Trick ist, das die Augen sich unbewusst eine Bezugspunkt suchen. Am besten man hinterlegt das Bild großzügig mit einem Neutralen Farbton, dann kann das Auge sich daran orientieren. Wenn man das nicht macht, dann sucht sich das Auge neben dem Monitor einen Bezugspunkt, welcher durch das nicht zum Monitor passende Umgebungslicht verseucht ist.

Die Kalibrierung macht man nur um das Umgebungslicht mit dem Monitorlicht abzugleichen, was vor allem bei Arbeit mit Ausdrucken wichtig ist, da man oft die Wirkung auf dem Papier betrachtet und da muss die Lichttemperatur mit der Monitortemperatur übereinstimmen.
Also Entweder in einem fensterlosen Raum mit vermessener und homogener Vollspektrumbeleuchtung arbeiten. Oder für jede Kombination aus Tageszeit, Wetterzustand und Beleuchtung vermessen. Das müssten also um die 20-80 Profile sein die möglichst stündlich aktualisiert werden müssen 
Oder man versucht sein warnehmen auf den Monitorweißpunkt auszurichten. Das fällt mit großen schwarzen Monitoren und eine Ablenkungsfreien Umgebung leichter als mit einem kleinem Monitor und einem ständig durch die Wohnung wanderndem Blick.

Noch leichter geht das mit Vergleichsbildern, mit bekannten Motiven kann der Kopf mehr anfangen als mit neutralen Grautönen.

Und wegen dem Vergleich, das hängt doch sehr von der vorherrschenden Lichtfarbe ab. Wenn du es absolut haben willst, dann lass einfach ein Programm den Weißabgleich anhand einem von dir bestimmten Neutralen Ton anpassen.
Ob du nun die kalten Schatten neutral haben willst, oder die warmen Lichter, das sei dann dir überlassen. Der Kameraweißabgleich entscheidet sich im besten fall für einen stimmigen Mittelwert aus beiden extremen. Oder er liegt völlig daneben, weil der falsche Farbton als neutral identifiziert wurde.


----------



## firlie (1. Mai 2014)

Es ist jetzt gegen 11e am Kampf und Feiertag und die Blechlawine rollt gen Elbsandsteingebirge.
Ich war vor einer Stunde der einzige der die Gegenrichtung nahm, aber nur weil bei mir der Wecker schon um 4:30 gebimmelt hat. 
Auf dem Foto ist´s schon zu erkennen, das was uns die nächsten Tage laut Wetterfrosch erwarten soll, ein zugezogener Himmel !





Frohes Kämpfen noch !!!
Grüße
-firlie-


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CC. (1. Mai 2014)

Und ich hab als Einziger um acht am Fučík-Platz mit meiner Nelke gestanden und gewartet, daß es losgeht. Aber niemand war da. Und Du bist einfach Radfahren gewesen 

Antizyklisch ist toll.  Dein Bild übrigens auch!


----------



## firlie (4. Mai 2014)

Vorausschauend hab ich heute früh nochmals die Wanderschuhe gewählt-wir hatten immerhin -2°C- und durfte Dank meines zeitigen Aufstehens wieder mal was Einzigartiges genießen !





Wo sind Eure Fotos ????
Grüße
-firlie-


----------



## Falco (4. Mai 2014)

Sah fetzig aus heute früh, aber ich habe mich entschieden die Schalusie zu zuziehen und weiter zu schlafen.

Schönes Bild von dir, auch wenn der grüne Himmel und der hohe Sonnenstand uns sagen will das hier beim Gelb geschummelt wurde 

Als wir unterwegs waren, war der Himmel dann schon bedeckt:


----------



## darkJST (4. Mai 2014)

Um da auch nur halbwegs mithalten zu können muss ich aber schon im Archiv kramen^^









Die zwei Burschen haben uns dann früh geweckt...


----------



## baerzold (4. Mai 2014)

Neidfakor "an" 
Echt spitzen Bilder hier. Danke dafür!!!
Das baut einen richtig auf, wenn man gerade selbst nicht die Zeit zum Biken findet.

MfG Pierre


----------



## Th. (4. Mai 2014)

Falco schrieb:


> Und ich will schließlich auch den neuen Mindestansprüchen gerecht werden



...Da kann ich keinesfalls mithalten...
...aber manchmal gibt es gewisse Motive ...
Wie neulich - erster Urlaubstag - ich wollte eigentlich nur Frühstücksbrötchen holen... 
[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1616877]
	
[/URL]

...und, nein, ich hätte weder einen Meter nach links oder rechts gekonnt - deshalb nur mit Schatten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## darkJST (4. Mai 2014)

Frühstücksbrötchen? Das sieht aus wie der Klettersteig am Nonnenfelsen


----------



## Th. (4. Mai 2014)

Ist es auch...
Wir fahren da regelmäßig hin und da wird der Weg zum Bäcker schnell langweilig - ist eh' die einzige Zeit, wo ich mich da mal ohne Familienanschluss bewegen kann...und so bin ich schon mal 07.00 auf dem Carolafels, dem Hieronymus, Lindnerfelsen oder eben dem Klettersteig. Und meistens allein - feine Zeit - da beneide ich immer den firlie...


----------



## firlie (5. Mai 2014)

Aaaah...reichlich erfreuliche Resonanz im Bilderfred 
Tolle Bilder Jungs und Th. und allen anderen sei hier nochmals und ausdrücklich gesagt:
Es geht hier nicht um´s "Mithalten oder um Profifotografie", da gibt es tausend andere Portale für...!
Also jeder wie er mag !
-----------------------------
Dem *Schummel-firlie* ist am heutigen Montag bisschen mehr Zeit vergönnt und da will er noch 2 Bilder vom Sonntag und paar Sätze in die Runde werfen.
Für alle Ortsunkundigen sei hier beigefügt, das Schwedenstein-Affensteingebiet, da wo ich gestern rumgekrabbelt bin und wo die Bilder entstanden sind, ist nicht für MTB´s befahrbar und es gilt strengstes Radfahrverbot !!!
Wie schon erwähnt war es in den letzten Nächten ziemlich kalt und ich wollte die dicken Radklamotten nicht noch mal rauskramen. Am Maifeiertag hatte ich mit dem Besuch der Schwedensteinaussicht Blut geleckt und die Nacht zum Sonntag sollte klar und kalt werden.
Da war die "_Aussicht auf einen fantastische Aussicht_" mehr als naheliegend.
Bewaffnet mit Taschenlampe hab ich mich an den Aufstieg gemacht, war wohl oben auf dem Kamm auch der Erste, aber das sollte nicht lange so bleiben. Es gibt derer viele, die bewaffnet sind mit Stativen und Objektiven die dick und lang der "Dicken Berta" an Schusskraft und Aussehen reichlich Konkurrenz machen würden. Aber der Kamm ist lang und ein jeder hatte sein Plätzchen und die über 100 gemachten Bilder muss ich erst mal irgendwie, irgendwann auswerten.

Wer also mal einen fantastischen Sonnenaufgang, umnebelte Tafelberge ...kurzum Bilder erblicken will die einem die Beine wegziehen, der muss sich wohl oder übel sehr, sehr früüüüh auf die Beine machen 









@ Falco
Habe gestern auf den 3 Computern die sich im Familien/Betriebsbesitz befinden die Farben aufgefüllt und auch an den Monitoren rumgefummelt. Einen "grünen Himmel" auf meinem letzten Bilder-Post habe ich bei letzteren nicht ausmachen können, aber vielleicht hilft die neue Farbe um künftig knallig blaue Himmel hinzubekommen  !
Mein Drucker hat übrigens für dieses Bild einen satten blauen Himmel erzeugt, da hatte ich aber auch neue Patronen drin 
Ach und über das Bearbeiten  oder neudeutsch "Entwickeln" von digital geschossenen Bildern (man kann natürlich auch "Schummeln" sagen) glaubte ich mich mit dir auf einer Wellenlänge, aber vielleicht täusche ich mich da.

Allen ne schöne Woche
-firlie-


----------



## Falco (5. Mai 2014)

Die letzten Bilder fetzen noch mehr als das erste 

Mach mal die beiden Bilder nebeneinander auf, dann weißt du was ich mit grünem Himmel meine.
http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/f/6f/t9/6ft9trid3exa/original_IMG_2410.jpg?0
http://fstatic2.mtb-news.de/f/cj/wz/cjwz7lpsx1ot/original_IMG_2442.jpg?0

Die Anspielung heist natürlich nicht das die Farbastimmung wärend oder nach der Aufnahme nicht gemacht werden soll. Es ist schon wichtig das man das das Bild so abstimmt wie man es wargenommen hat.
Man kann natürich auch versuchen mit der Abstimmung eines Bildes gezielt eine Stimmung zu erzeugen, welche die Aussage des Motives unterstützen soll. Aber bei dem Thema muss ich passen, eine bestimmte Stimmung zu erzwingen ist meiner Meinung nach deutlich schwieriger als es so abzustimmen wie man es wargenommen hat.

Mal so nebenbei, gegeizt wird bei der Ausrüstung aber auch nicht, kann das sein? Für das UWW Zoom bekommt man ja einen Rucksack voller Festbrennweiten 

Hast du den Tag bewusst gewählt, oder war das Zufall mit dem Nebel im Tal?


----------



## Th. (8. Mai 2014)

Wie manche(r) möglicherweise im Fotorätselthread gelesen hat, war ich unlängst mal am Hochstein in der Westlausitz unterwegs - inspiriert hatte mich der dortige Aussichtspunkt "Fenster zur Welt".
Nun - für 'nen Tourenbericht reichts nicht, die Bilder sind auch nicht zeigenswert.
Deshalb nur was zum Schmunzeln oder Aufregen - jeder wie er will...
[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1619605]
	
[/URL]
Den Blick aus dem "Fenster zur Welt" musste ich mir hart erkämpfen. Eine Handvoll querliegender stattlicher  Fichten versperrten den markierten Wanderweg - weit konnte es laut GPS nicht mehr sein, aber im Nadelgewirr hatte ich keine 5m Sicht. Rechts und links des Weges Brombeergestrüpp und Jungwuchs an steilem Hang.
Unmittelbar nach dieser Einlage stand ich am Ort meines Begehrens und wusste nicht ob ich mich aufregen oder schmunzeln sollte...
[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1619606]
	
[/URL]
Forst-Horst hatte nämlich das Fenster zur Welt "geputzt", sprich ein paar das Blickfeld einschränkende Bäume gefällt. Diese so zielgenau über den Wanderweg zu stapeln, hatte wahrscheinlich mehr Zeit benötigt als er vermutet hatte, sodass er, vom Anruf seiner holden Isolde, dass das Abendbrot fertig sei, überrascht, alles stehen und liegen lies und nach Hause eilte. Warum er da gleich mal seinen Pickup vergaß, weiß ich nicht. Möglicherweise hat Isolde ihn auch persönlich mit dem Trecker abgeholt...wer weiß. Ich gehe davon aus, dass das Gezweig jetzt weg ist, und dass sich das Fenster in ungetrübten Glanz präsentiert.


----------



## firlie (9. Mai 2014)

So-so, da bist du in letzter Zeit immer an der Grenze zu -firlie county- unterwegs und eigentlich hättest du ja mal winken können 
Gestern habe ich mich, angeregt durch deinen Bericht, mal wieder ins Seifersdorfer Tal verirrt und ja, da gibt´s doch tatsächlich ganz paar nette Wegelchen oberhalb des Tales . Leider war das Wetter bääh, der -firlie- selber, durch die nächtliche Arbeit sehr geschafft und auch die Zeit sehr knapp. Also gibt´s auch von mir keinen Bericht ....
----------------------------
Zum "Hochstein" und dem "Fenster zur Welt" will ich Folgendes nachtragen:
*Forst-Horst*  ist bekannt für seinen unsauberen Arbeitsplatz in den Westlausitzer Gefilden. Schon im letzten Jahr (der -firlie- hat berichtet !!!) musste ich mich, etwas westlicher zum "Ohorner Steinberg" hin, über mannsdicke Stämme quälen, die selbiger einfach auf dem Wanderwege ...






Auf die Frage nach dem Verbleib des wackeren Holzfällers will ich mal die Vermutung nach einem eventuellen "Techtelmechtel" mit seiner "holden Isolde" an dieser Quelle in den Raum werfen und frage: Bist du auch dort gewesen und wenn ja, sprudelte der Born recht munter vor sich hin, oder sahest du wie ich, eine fast versiegte Quelle mit reichlich fröschliches Getier im angestauten Wasser schwimmen .






Frage 2: Ist der Blick am Fenster nun frei und konntest du _über_ dem abgelegten Gezweig ein bisschen Welt erblicken ???

Grüße vom immer neugierigen
-firlie-


----------



## Th. (9. Mai 2014)

@firlie, selbstverständlich habe ich diesen stolzen Born besucht - wollte ich dem Bächlein für seine bevorstehende 179km lange Reise zumindest alles Gute wünschen.
Aber ach, zu der von mir gewählten späten Stunde lag das liebliche Plätzchen schon seit langer Zeit im tiefen Schatten der Berge, sodass alle Versuche, den Ort in Pixelformat zu bannen, schmählich scheiterten.
Es sei deiner Neugier wegen aber erwähnt, dass es keineswegs ein munteres Bächlein war, welches sich aus dem Quell ergoss - genaugenommen tröpfelte ein jämmerliches Rinnsal aus einem modrigen Tümpel hinweg.
Auch das auf älteren Bildern (wie deinem) zu sehende Brücklein ist mittlerweile Geschichte. Wahrscheinlich wurde diesem der auf deinem Bild deutlich sichtbare Verfall zum Verhängnis - komplette und rückstandslose Entsorgung. Nicht typisch für Forst-Horst - vielleicht wars der _Wald_emar.

Der Blick aus dem Fenster ist des Namens schon würdig, leider war die Fernsicht nicht sonderlich - dafür kann aber der Forst-Horst nichts.
[URL='http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1618135']
	
[/URL]


----------



## darkJST (14. Mai 2014)

Es wird durchaus etwas anstrengend Bilder in vier Themen einzuhängen^^ Wie machst du das eigentlich mit dem Verlinken von Benutzern im Fotoalbum @Falco?

Extra für @firlie in voller (Foren-)Auflösung:
Edit: Verdammt...das wird ja auf die Seitenbreite skaliert...alle Bilder auch in 1600er Breite im Album
Und ich muss durchaus zugeben, dass ich mit der Tiefenschärfe nur bedingt zufrieden bin^^


----------



## firlie (14. Mai 2014)

darkJST schrieb:


> Es wird durchaus etwas anstrengend Bilder in vier Themen einzuhängen^^



Thank You for deine Mühe 
-------------------------
@ Falco / @ darkJST

Das Folgende wäre natürlich ein Bildchen für den Rätselfred ...
Bin am Sonntag-Nachmittag mit dem Töchterchen auf der Feste Stolpen gewesen und wir haben euch durch´s Fernglas gesehen. Mein Mitgefühl hattet ihr auf jeden Fall. Bei den Schwaden, die das Elbtal hinaufgezogen sind und auch dahinter zu sehen waren...
Mann oh Mann !!!





Wir sind übrigens trocken geblieben, es zog alles vorbei. War aber ne tolle Stimmung !
Grüße
-firlie-


----------



## Falco (14. Mai 2014)

darkJST schrieb:


> Und ich muss durchaus zugeben, dass ich mit der Tiefenschärfe nur bedingt zufrieden bin^^



Hyperfokale Entfernung ist das Zauberwort
Deine Fokuspunkte sind zu weit in der Ferne, sicher erst bei 50m oder so, deswegen hast du nur 3m-∞ scharf. Bei der Brennweite und Blende reicht es schon wenn du in wenigen Metern Entfernung Fokusiert um Dinge in 3000m scharf zu bekommen.

Behindernd kommt noch dazu das die Auflösung bei deinem Pancake über f8 auch langsam abfällt. Mit F11 fehlt da schon ein sichtbarer Anteil bei entsprechender Vergrößerung. Natürlich ist der Fehlfokus viel schlimmer als das bisl Schärfeabfall durch Beugung. Also kannst beruhigt weiter mit F11 Fotos machen.

Mit 20mm asp-c schaffst du es mit F8 1m-∞ scharf zu bekommen, der Fokusopunkt muss da irgendwo um die 5-8m Entfernung sein.
Deswegen hatte ich mir dort eine gefühlte Ewigkeit die Kamera ins Gesicht gedrückt um Manuell mit F8 von vorne bis hinten alles Scharf zu bekommen. Als du mich Fotografiert hast, war alles schon fertig eingestellt.

Meine Neue Kamera zeigt die Fokuslänge übrigens auch an, sehr nützlich für Landschaftsaufnahmen. Der Luxus ist allerdings erst in der Vollausstattung dabei...
Oder pack dir eine Altglas WW Brennweite für 20€-50€ dran, damit kann man die Hyperfokale Entfernung auch Blind treffen.
Oder UWW, so wie Firlie, da ist es fast schon egal in welcher Entfernung fokussiert wurde.



firlie schrieb:


> Bin am Sonntag-Nachmittag mit dem Töchterchen auf der Feste Stolpen gewesen und wir haben euch durch´s Fernglas gesehen. Mein Mitgefühl hattet ihr auf jeden Fall. Bei den Schwaden, die das Elbtal hinaufgezogen sind und auch dahinter zu sehen waren...
> Mann oh Mann !!!



Ich sag dir, die Wolke ist erst erschienen als Johannes meinte das wir mit Gewitter im Nacken schneller wären.
Vorher war da keine und wäre auch nie eine gekommen 
Deswegen war der Regen auch nur Lokal, es sollte nur den treffen der es beschworen hatte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Falco (14. Mai 2014)

@darkJST kann mich nicht über die Schärfentiefe beschweren, am Motiv lag es also schon mal nicht


----------



## ore-mountain (14. Mai 2014)

sieht ja schon fast künstlich aus!


----------



## Falco (14. Mai 2014)

Jedes mal wenn ich bei 500px Bilder sehe, kommen mir meine vor wie Handyfotos für Facebook.


----------



## darkJST (15. Mai 2014)

Mit und ohne Steine...


----------



## Falco (15. Mai 2014)

Die Idee von der Seite zu Fotografieren ist sehr gut. Da ist mehr Fluss drauf, der scheint mir für das Motiv Wichtig, da der Vordergrund gestaltet werden muss.

2 Dinge fallen mir noch ein die zum Upload auf 500px fehlen 

1. Um den Fluss größer zu machen, brauchst mehr Weiteinkel. Am besten das Stativ ins Wasser stellen und per Stichiching aus deinen 20mm 10mm machen. Oder auf 20mm lassen, wenn du die Reflektionen länger bekommst.
Denn die Gebäude werden dadurch leider kleiner, wenn das nicht funktioniert, dann muss das Bild mit 20mm in einem steileren Winkel gemacht werden. Oder dir fällt was anderes für den Vordergrund ein. Eventuell das Ufer leicht belichten, mehr als schwarz aber deutlich weniger als die Reflektionen ( darf nicht ablenken, sondern soll nur füllen)
Beim ersten Bild ist der Vordergrund schon wieder zu dominant.

2. am ende der Blauen Stunde aufnehmen, entweder waren zu viele Wolken, oder es war zu spät. Mit dem Dunkelblauen Himmel hast du den Hintergrund gefüllt und einen krassen Blau Gelb Kontrast. Die Optik funktioniert aber nicht bei jedem Motiv, muss man also ausprobieren.

Edit: Ich wollte grade ein Beispiel heraussuchen, aber hat sich erledigt. Google mal Blaue Stunde, da sind schon einen Haufen Dresden Bilder von genau dem Motiv was ich dir vorschlagen will... Gibt es also alles schon, kannst du nur versuchen es mit deiner Interpretation besser zu machen 

Scheint so als wäre das Elbufer ein Synonym für Blaue Stunde, oder Google hat mir anhand meiner IP Adresse Dresden Bilder Priorisiert.
Gleich einer der ersten Treffer ist zur Goldenen Stunde, da stechen mir die Gebäude zu wenig heraus, da der Horizont noch gelb ist. Und dann gibt es noch welche zur frühen Blauen Stunde, die sehen nicht nach Nachtaufnahme aus mit dem Hellblau im Hintergrund...
Muss richtig schönes Dunkelblau sein um meinen Geschmack zu treffen.

Man kann natürlich auch einfach das Bild beschneiden, damit der Schwarze Vorder- und Hintergrund nicht so viel Bildbereich schlucken, aber dann wäre das ein völlig anderes Ausgabeformat.

Ich hatte eben fast Lust selber mal da raus zu fahren. Aber wenn ich sehe wie viele 1000 mal das Bild in verschiedensten Varianten schon im Netz ist, dann ist das wohl alles eher nachmachen und Zeitverschwendung... Es sein denn man kann es besser als die anderen, dann lohnt sich das natürlich.
http://www.panoramio.com/photo/39877957
http://www.ddpix.de/die-blaue-stunde-berechnen/
http://blog.synnatschke.de/europe/germany/dresden-stadtsilhouette-zur-blauen-stunde/
http://de.fotolia.com/id/48217302
http://haraldboettger.wordpress.com/2014/01/12/blaue-stunde/


----------



## darkJST (15. Mai 2014)

Wir können uns gern mal in der Stadt treffen und ne Runde knipsen gehen^^ Ich war übrigens überaus froh schuhtechnisch noch nicht auf Sommer umgestiegen zu sein, denn beim zweiten Bild stand das Stativ etwas hinter dem großen Stein links auf dem ersten Bild *in* der Elbe Grund dafür sieht man ja auf dem ersten. Ein hoch auf atmungsaktive Membranen

Stimmt, die dresdner Skyline ist eigentlich schon zu tode geknipst worden, ich lichte sie trotzdem immerwieder gern ab. Das Bild aus dem Wasser schwebte mir schon lange vor, die meißten knipsen oben von den Brücken. Immerwieder lustig, wenn man unten auf der Wiese sitzt und die Blitzköppe beobachtet, welche meinen ihr kleiner interner Blitz könne die Stadt aufhellen Von den angeblitzten Partikeln in der Luft reden wir mal garnicht.

Das mit dem steileren Winkel könnte man sich für den Sommer aufheben, dann ist das Wasser nicht so kalt, wobei beim derzeitigen Niedrigwasser noch etwas Luft nach links gewesen wäre, jedoch nicht mit meinem Ministativ. Die Kamera war so schon ca. sechs cm über der Wasseroberfläche

Wie gesagt, beim zweiten Bild ist kein Ufer drauf Möglichkeit wäre das Bild eher zu machen, denn selbst wenn man versucht den schwarzen Bereich um eine Blendenstufe aufzuhellen kommt da nix mehr. Oder halt HDR (ohne tonemapping allerdings). Die Steine auf dem ersten Bild sind um ne halbe Blendenstufe abgedunkelt, die waren mir zu dominant. Aber je nach Bildschirm und Helligkeitseinstellung erkennt man die noch alle.

Ans Bilder beschneiden denke ich meißt nicht, auch wenns selbigen manchmal gut täte...muss ich mal üben^^

Ich glaub die hatte ich heir noch nicht...









Edit: die sind glaub beide noch zusätzlich mit Polfilter drauf aufgenommen worden...


----------



## firlie (15. Mai 2014)

Ohne Frage was ganz Feines 
*Aber bitte, bitte Jungs, macht´s nicht zu wissenschaftlich, dann seid ihr nämlich ganz schnell nur noch zweit hier im Fred  
*


----------



## Falco (15. Mai 2014)

Langzeitbelichtung lokal dezent aufhellen geht am besten mit der Taschenanlampe. Einfach wärend einen Bruchteil der Belichtung mit dem Lichtkegel über die aufzuhellenden Bereiche fahren zu. 2s von 20s. Wenn die Belichtungszeit zu kurz ist dann schwache Lichtquellen wie Vollmond oder Handydisplay, ist zwar weniger lokal, aber erfüllt seinen Zweck.

Wissenschaftlich wird es, wenn man die Automatik einer Kompaktkamera versucht zu verstehen...
Basiswissen zu Licht und der perspektivischen Wirkung von verschiedenen Brennweiten zähle ich nicht zu den Dingen die man auslassen sollte.


----------



## darkJST (15. Mai 2014)

Wenn dann sollte die Spiegelung des Himmels das Wasser aufhellen, dafür wars aber schon zu dunkel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kodak (15. Mai 2014)

Cool hyperfokale entfernung .. jungs das hat jedes altglas serienmäßig ... nennt sich schaerfentiefensklala und ist eingraviert ... ja früher wurde noch manuell eingestellt ;-)


----------



## Falco (15. Mai 2014)

Das ist altmodisch, die Kamera von Morgen hat garkeine Tasten und Beschriftungen mehr, sondern nur ein Touchscreen.
Für die hyperfokale Entfernung gibt es dann eine zeitgemäße Handy App mit Facebook Anbindung 

Aber Recht hast du, verstecken muss sich das Altglas absolut nicht. Was vor 30-40 Jahren  nicht ganz unerhebliche Anteile des Monatsgehaltes verschlungen hat, ist heute meist mindestens genau so gut wie das Spielzeug zu den neuen Preisen.

Nur mit dem netten unterschied das man die alten Schätze für 30-100€ bekommt 

Nur Offenblende sieht man den technischen Fortschritt bei entsprechender Vergrößerung, abgeblendet sind viele aber sogar besser als Moderne Festbrennweiten.

Kann ich nur empfehlen sich eine Spiegellose Systemkamera mit APS-C Sensor für 100€ zu besorgen und dann dank des geringen Auflagemaßes Canon und Minolta Linsen aus den 70er und 80er da dran zu packen um Spaß zu haben.

Oder ganz extrem und sich für 30€ eine Analoge Kleinbildkamera besorgen und die Bilder selber entwickeln, da kenne ich auch ein paar Leute.


----------



## Falco (17. Mai 2014)

Heute hatte ich mal etwas herumgespielt und Mitzieher gemacht.
Wobei, eigentlich war es ja eigene Dummheit, anstatt eine bewusste Entscheidung, da ich für die Lichtverhältnisse einfach das falsche Objektiv mit hatte und nicht so viel Luft hatte für die Belichtungszeit. Wenigstens sind ein paar Bilder was gewurden:


 




Hab mich auch mal getraut frontal zu blitzen:



Auf den ersten Blick ganz okay, aber wenn es etwas länger betrachtet, dann fällt einem schon auf das ein vernünftiger Blitzaufbau ein wesentlich besseres Ergebnis geliefert hätte. So wie beim Bild des Tages von Gestern. Mehr Power und eine kürzere Blitzsynchronisation hätten zwar geholfen ein paar der halbdurchsichtigen Objekten los zu werden, die Vegetation überhaupt anzublitzen ist jedoch schon mal der größte Fehler...

Dann bleib ich wohl lieber beim Lokalen Nachbelichten am Computer:



Unterwegs fehlt dann doch die Zeit und Erfahrung für ein gutes Bild mit Blitz. Leider fehlt den Lokal aufgehelten Bilder der Kontrast, welcher nur bei extern aufgestellten Blitzen/Reflektoren entsteht. Den kann man auch nicht am Computer nachmachen.
Und man muss auch noch bei der Aufnahme aufpassen, dass man bei der eingestellten Empfindlichkeit noch Luft für 2-3 Blenden Aufhellung hat, was hier schon kaum noch der Fall war. Aber das sieht man zum Glück nicht bei meiner Üblichen Auflösung füs Forum


----------



## darkJST (21. Mai 2014)

Was vom Dienstag:


----------



## CC. (22. Mai 2014)

Wer hat von meinem Apfel gegessen?


----------



## titzy (22. Mai 2014)

Steve Jobs!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CC. (23. Mai 2014)

Der hat immer nur von einer Seite gebissen.  Es muß also noch jemand beteiligt gewesen sein...


----------



## firlie (23. Mai 2014)

titzy schrieb:


> *Steve Jobs*!



Ja hätte er mal immer den (fast) ganzen Apfel gegessen, dann...vielleicht...
----------------------
@ CC.
Wurde mein Flehen erhört ???
Sehr originell, dein Beitrag 
Nun frage ich mich,  Lausitzer-Granit in den Kalkalpen ? Oder hast du da was foto-montiert  ?
PS: Sehe gerade in deinem Album, immer noch kein neues Rad ????

Grüße
-firlie


----------



## CC. (23. Mai 2014)

Es gibt keine Montage (nur Dienstage  )
In quasi Spuckweite vom Grenzstein zieht sich von Innsbruck bis zum Alpenhauptkamm das Urgestein, eingerahmt vom Kalkgebirge. Ist ein hübscher, landschaftlicher Kontrast, wie Du sicher von Deinem letzten Sommerurlaub noch weißt. 

Kommt Zeit, kommt Rad.


Der Appel wird übrigens bewacht:


----------



## firlie (24. Mai 2014)

An alle Mundräuber und Selbstversorger !
Das, was auf dem Carport-Naturdach beim -firlie- so langsam zur Plage wird, sieht unten an der Elbe recht hübsch aus.
Wer also Appetit auf ein Quarkschnittchen mit Schnittlauch hat, der Fundort ist Wehlen.
Bitte Sense mitnehmen !


----------



## Falco (25. Mai 2014)

Hab auch noch ein Bild von der letzten Borsbergtour:


----------



## firlie (26. Mai 2014)

Und nochmals an alle Mundräuber und Selbstversorger !
Die Pilz-Saison ist eröffnet !!!
War ich der erste Finder in diesem Jahr ???


----------



## leler (26. Mai 2014)

Falco schrieb:


> Hab auch noch ein Bild von der letzten Borsbergtour:



Wie immer sehr schön?
Als halber Radebeuler: Weinberge haben schon was für sich .-)
Mal wieder aus technischer Neugier: Das sieht nicht nach 35mm aus. Bist Du "weitwinkliger" geworden oder ist es "zusammengesetzt"?


----------



## Falco (26. Mai 2014)

Ist wie immer ein hochkant Stich. Das Bild hat 2,7 fache Sensorbreite, bei 31mm KB müssten das von der Breite etwa 13mm KB sein.

Wenn ich dir sage das die Mauer keinen Knick hat, dann sollte es klar werden das hier ein Bildwinkel jenseits von 100° aufgenommen wurde.


----------



## baerzold (28. Mai 2014)

CC. schrieb:


> Wer hat von meinem Apfel gegessen?




@CC. Und wer hat von meinem Apfel gegessen?


----------



## leler (28. Mai 2014)

Falco schrieb:


> Ist wie immer ein hochkant Stich. Das Bild hat 2,7 fache Sensorbreite, bei 31mm KB müssten das von der Breite etwa 13mm KB sein.
> 
> Wenn ich dir sage das die Mauer keinen Knick hat, dann sollte es klar werden das hier ein Bildwinkel jenseits von 100° aufgenommen wurde.



Danke! Die Arbeit beim Stichen hat sich gelohnt, wie immer sehr schön!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Falco (28. Mai 2014)

Der Rechner macht die Arbeit, das hat direkt ohne manuelle Eingriffe geklappt. Dauert nur seine Zeit diese schrecklich großen 24MP Files für Hugin auszugeben. Das Ergebnis ist trotz Kompression auch sehr unhandlich. Aber mit einem dicken Rechner sind die Wartezeiten halbwegs erträglich.
Daher mach ich so was auch ungern und nur wenn es sich wirklich lohnt. Denn das eine Bild aus 10 Teilen frisst mir so viel Platz weg wie 35 Einzelbilder. Ab einer Gewissen Datenmenge wird das mit der 3 fachen Sicherung lästig.


----------



## AlterSachse (1. Juni 2014)

Hallo,
na endlich hat sich das Wetter wieder etwas beruhigt so das wieder Ausfahrten möglich sind die auch Spaß machen.
Aber dann so was, das war der schöne Aufstieg vom Körtingweg hoch zur Brandhöhe.



Ich hoffe nur die bekommen das bis zur "XTERRA" wieder in einen annehmbaren Zustand.
Dafür sah die Abfahrt vom Johannisstein schon wieder recht gut aus.



So nun allen noch ein schönes WE und dann tolle Pfingsttage mit viel MTB.
Gruß


----------



## Falco (6. Juni 2014)

Auf dem Jeschken in der Wolke
eisige 3°C, Regenschirm zerfetzende Sturmböen mit weit über 50km/h, sichtbar starke Luftfeuchte. 
4 Schichten Kleidung, Auskühlung in Minuten...

Egal! Nichts anmerken lassen, noch ein letztes Lächeln mit dem angefrorenem Gesicht und blos schnell ins Tal





Mit 2 Glühwein gelingt das auch ohne passende Kleidung.


----------



## Falco (7. Juni 2014)

Garnichts los hier?

Heute auf einer schnellen Borsbergrunde mal bisl mit dem neuen Spielzeug herumgespielt. Hab mir allerdings mehr erwartet.


----------



## sbradl (7. Juni 2014)

Falco schrieb:


> Garnichts los hier?



Und warum? Weil niemand heute mit mir ins Zittauer Gebirge fahren wollte  Und alleine hatte ich keine Lust schlechte Handyfotos zu machen... Aber dafür Lausche geschafft


----------



## baerzold (7. Juni 2014)

Ein paar Bilder vom letzten Sonntag. Kleine Hometrailrunde






Auf dem Jagdstein bei Borna - Gersdorf.






Das Hochsteingebiet bei Berggießhübel.










Schöner Trail zum Hallstein im Bahretal.














MfG Pierre


----------



## firlie (9. Juni 2014)

firlie schrieb:


> Hoffe, dass ich in der nächsten Woche das fehlende Jeschken-Bild nachreichen kann  !



So, es ist passiert !
Warum der AlterSachse und meine Wenigkeit auf unserer Jeschken-Tour am Pfingstsonntag mächtig am Kämpfen waren, dass gibt´s in Bälde in tanztee `s beliebten Tourenfred zu erfahren.
Bis dahin Geduld und vorab 2 schnelle Bildchen.










Noch einen heißen Pfingstmontag
-firlie-


----------



## CC. (9. Juni 2014)

firlie schrieb:


> ...dass gibt´s in Bälde in tanztee `s beliebten Tourenfred...


Mach ma' hinne!
*zappel

Obacht auf die Farben in den Bildern geben, bei der Hitze werden sie gerne falsch


----------



## Falco (9. Juni 2014)

Ist doch toll?

Und dass das erste Bild vor halb 6 aufgenommen wurde muss man wohl auch nicht mehr erwähnen. Ich werden wohl demnächst auch mal paar Touren mit Start 4:30Uhr ausschreiben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## leler (9. Juni 2014)

Falco schrieb:


> .. Und dass das erste Bild vor halb 6 aufgenommen wurde muss man wohl auch nicht mehr erwähnen. Ich werden wohl demnächst auch mal paar Touren mit Start 4:30Uhr ausschreiben


Und das Beste daran: Um diese Zeit braucht es nicht einmal Licht in dieser Jahreszeit 



firlie schrieb:


> So, es ist passiert !
> Warum der AlterSachse und meine Wenigkeit auf unserer Jeschken-Tour am Pfingstsonntag mächtig am Kämpfen waren, dass gibt´s in Bälde in tanztee `s beliebten Tourenfred zu erfahren. ... Noch einen heißen Pfingstmontag
> -firlie-



*Schöne Fotos! Freue mich auf Eureren Bericht und hoffe, ihr habt die Hitze halbwegs überstanden.*
(Vor der erhofften Abkühlung auf der Hochmooreben des Isergebirges stand bei mir gestern die Auffahrt zum Heufuder. Zum Glück gibts davon keine Fotos  . Kann mich also gut in Eure Lage versetzen..)


----------



## Falco (9. Juni 2014)

35°C sind noch nicht genug, der Berg schreit förmlich nach einem kurzen Sprint


----------



## tanztee (9. Juni 2014)

Falco schrieb:


> 35°C sind noch nicht genug, der Berg schreit förmlich nach einem kurzen Sprint



Bei dem Wetter in die Heide ... habt Ihr da auch Eimerchen und Schaufel mitgehabt? Das muss doch Sahara-Feling gewesen sein (Hitze + sandige Trails) 

Meine Reha-Tour heute hatte im hinteren Tourenteil wenigstens eine Abkühlung in BiBra inkludiert 

@firlie Bin gespannt! 

ride on!
tanztee


----------



## Falco (9. Juni 2014)

Gestern war es gefühlt wärmer





Zumindestens hatten wir durch die Asphaltabschnitte der Linkselbischen Täler auch mal die Gelegenheit ordentlich Sonne zu Tanken


----------



## leler (10. Juni 2014)

Falco schrieb:


> 35°C sind noch nicht genug, der Berg schreit förmlich nach einem kurzen Sprint


Zumindest wurden die Knie standesgemäß vor tückischer Zugluft geschützt, könnte ein Lästermaul jetzt anmerken


----------



## RippeR81 (10. Juni 2014)

Ist der Hammer im Erzgebirge!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## darkJST (10. Juni 2014)

Neue Heimat?

Der Hintergrund, nicht der Vordergrund Leider noch ohne bike


----------



## Falco (11. Juni 2014)

Mh, ich finde der Fotograf gehört aufs Bike, da gefällt er mir besser als am Hafen.


----------



## firlie (14. Juni 2014)

@ darkJST


> Neue Heimat?



Was ???
Lese ich da Exil ???
-------------------------------
@ Falco
Haste dem Käpt n noch schnell ein feines Porträt gemacht, wenn er dann kein Bike mehr hat und mit dem Tretboot ...  

Dein "Foto-Verrückter" ist nicht allein und vielleicht kommst auch du irgendwann dahin.
In Elbsandsteinien gibt es mehr als ein Duzend, die sich die Nacht um die Ohren schlagen, Zeitrafferaufnahmen machen und Wahnsinns Fotos schießen und das bald jedes Wochenende !
Wie alles, kann auch das zur Sucht werden.
Der -firlie- ist noch nicht süchtig, aber ich sag´s immer wieder: wir haben hier das Paradies -was Landschaft anbelangt- vor der Haustür.
Wer also einen Sonnenaufgang, den Nebel im Tal und fantastisches Licht erleben will, bei dem´s einen die Beine wegzieht, muss zeitig, noch vor Sonnenaufgang, oben auf dem Kamm sein.
Es reicht aber auch ne Radtour an die Bastei. Natürlich auch ganz früh .





Grüße, schöne Fotos und Wochenende
-firlie-
PS: der Aufnahmezeit 51 min dazu addieren !


----------



## mayfieldbiker (14. Juni 2014)

hallo. liebe grüße vom deutschen eck in koblenz


----------



## mathijsen (14. Juni 2014)

mir fehlt da gerade der bezug zu sachsen und zum mountainbike


----------



## AlterSachse (15. Juni 2014)

_*Malevil Panorama*_
So da es gestern recht dunkel ausschaute und dann auch der Regen einsetzte hab ich mich wieder für die SO Morgen Runde entschieden. Und mit Morgen meine ich auch Start spätestens 8.00 damit man den Wanderern schon mal aus dem Weg geht.
Bei der Tour hab ich dann auch gleich mal neue Wegmarken für das zweite Großereignis im Zittauer Gebirge entdeckt.



Deshalb ganz spontan mal wieder einige Abschnitte davon unter die Räder genommen und das Panorama was sich einen da bieten kann genossen.



Etwas später dann am Forsthaus Nr.6 vorbei den steilen Aufstieg genommen um weiter Panoramen zu erhaschen.






Nun ein kurzes Schiebestück, musste sein, um auf einen netten Trail am Hochwald zu gelangen.



So und dann war die Runde auch schon wieder zu Ende.



Daten zur Tour wie immer hier.
Ansonsten sehe ich eventuell nächste Woche jemanden beim Malevil Rennen. 
Gruß und schönes WE noch


----------



## Rockhopser (15. Juni 2014)

Das hätte man ja eigtl. auch als Tourbericht posten können 



AlterSachse schrieb:


> Ansonsten sehe ich eventuell nächste Woche jemanden beim Malevil Rennen.



Du wirst ja sicher nicht mehr am Hochwald stehen bis ich eintreffe  Schaust du dir eigtl. auch mal das bunte Treiben im Zielbereich an? Musst vom Hochwald doch bloß noch rüberrollen und der Rückweg geht über breite Wege auch entspannt...

Ach ja, kein Beitrag ohne Bild: dieses Frühjahr linkselbisch im Tännichtgrund


----------



## AlterSachse (15. Juni 2014)

HI,


Rockhopser schrieb:


> Das hätte man ja eigtl. auch als Tourbericht posten können


35KM für den Tourenbericht seh ich als zu wenig an.



Rockhopser schrieb:


> Du wirst ja sicher nicht mehr am Hochwald stehen bis ich eintreffe  Schaust du dir eigtl. auch mal das bunte Treiben im Zielbereich an? Musst vom Hochwald doch bloß noch rüberrollen und der Rückweg geht über breite Wege auch entspannt...


Ja und Nein liegt immer am Wetter und der Lust, und auch die breiten Wege machen nach Steak und höllisch viel Arbeit.
Schauen wir mal.
Mich würde viel mehr der Track aus Thread
Tourenberichte aus Sachsen und Vogtland
interessieren. Vor allem der Trail in Cvike den Du von Micha hast. Das ist ne Gegend da komme ich nicht so hin, aber für ne größere Tour könnte ich das mal mit einbauen.
Gruß


----------



## Falco (15. Juni 2014)




----------



## titzy (16. Juni 2014)

Moin.
Wie @AlterSachse schon schrieb, ist ja am kommenden Wochenende Malevil angesagt.
Das Rennen ist ja bekanntlich schon am Samstag, bliebe somit der Sonntag frei um die Region Zittauer Gebirge mal zu erkunden.

Gäbe es denn locale Guides die wir Berliner da "anheuern" könnten und die uns ihrer Region mal von der Schokoladen-MTB-Seite zeigen würden? (Vorraussetzung ist das am Sonntag das Wetter auch halbwegs brauchbar ist)?

Edith sagt, dann wolln ma mal nich so sein und schmeißen auf die Schnelle noch ein Bild vom letzten Samstag rein:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## firlie (17. Juni 2014)

Wer richtig "Strecke" machen will, sollte mal ins "Lausitzer Neuseenland" fahren. Nichts für Höhenmeterfreaks und MTBler aber Skater, Familienausflügler und Rennradler wunderherrlich  !!!
Kraftwerk Boxberg und der Bärwalder See





@ titzy wo ist dein Bild ???
Schöne Woche
-firlie-


----------



## CC. (17. Juni 2014)

Für Genießer und 





			
				firlie schrieb:
			
		

> Höhenmeterfreaks


----------



## Falco (17. Juni 2014)

Und hier noch mal Johannes versteckt im Bild, diesmal mit Kamera


----------



## Freerider1504 (18. Juni 2014)

Bild von heute morgen 6.00 auf dem Weg zur Arbeit


----------



## RippeR81 (18. Juni 2014)

Was ein schöner Arbeitsweg!!! *neidischguck*


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Freerider1504 (18. Juni 2014)

War auch toll, bis ich mir nen Nagel eingefahren habe


----------



## Falco (19. Juni 2014)




----------



## Freerider1504 (19. Juni 2014)

Noch ein Foto vom Rückweg gestern


----------



## firlie (23. Juni 2014)

Beste Wünsche für die neue Woche und Grüße vom Lande ...





-firlie-


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CC. (23. Juni 2014)

Ist das von Deinem Abreißkalender in der Küche? 
*duck


----------



## Falco (27. Juni 2014)

Mal wieder ein Foto mit der 180€ Ausrüstung entstanden.





Billiger gehts nur Analog


----------



## AlterSachse (29. Juni 2014)

HI,
schnell mal Heute Morgen unterwegs gewesen.



schöner MTB Weg, *aber neuerdings wird so was in den Wald gebaut.*



fehlt nur noch das vollständige versiegeln der Oberfläche. Im Moment schaut es nur nach Asphalt aus ist aber eine stark verdichtete Oberfläche.
Gruß


----------



## leler (29. Juni 2014)

Über die schmucken Regenrinnen freut sich ggf. der Laufradbauer/nachzentrierer Deines Vertrauens...


----------



## mathijsen (29. Juni 2014)

AlterSachse schrieb:


> *aber neuerdings wird so was in den Wald gebaut.*
> 
> fehlt nur noch das vollständige versiegeln der Oberfläche. Im Moment schaut es nur nach Asphalt aus ist aber eine stark verdichtete Oberfläche.
> Gruß


welcher weg ist das?


----------



## darkJST (29. Juni 2014)

Da sind wir letztens langgefahren @mathijsen Das ist der Weg von der Teufelsmühle nördlich am Töpfer lang...wenn mich nicht alles täuscht. Ich hatte mich noch darüber aufgeregt, warum der denn neu gemacht worden sei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AlterSachse (29. Juni 2014)

Bildbeschreibung:
Schreck oh Graus wie kann man nur so was in den Wald bauen. Der "Flügelweg" war mal so ein schöner Forstweg gewesen.
N50° 50.981 E014° 46.129
Zittauer Gebirge
Teufelsmühle hoch zu Richtung Geldsteinweg
und demnächst noch einer Teufelsmühle hinüber zum Olbersdorfer Wasserhaus dort laufen die Bauarbeiten.

Sekunden zu langsam gewesen


----------



## mathijsen (29. Juni 2014)

hab ich mir schon gedacht. war mir aber nicht sicher


----------



## Falco (3. Juli 2014)

Ist schon wieder nichts mehr los hier


----------



## firlie (3. Juli 2014)

Falco schrieb:


> Ist schon wieder nichts mehr los hier



Aäääh... nach soviel Epik, Prosa und herrlichsten Bildern im SVTF hab ich das MTB erst mal eingemottet und mir die Wanderlatschen geschnappt.
Zur Selbstfindung !!!






Grüße aus Elbsandsteinien, wo z.Z. der Tourismus steppt.
Habe mit dieser Fotoposition natürlich eines der wenigen Kleinode erwischt, an dem außer ein paar Piepmatzen und 2 mutigen Bergsteigern keiner war.
Grüße und ein heißes Wochenende
-firlie-


----------



## Th. (3. Juli 2014)

Was halt die Kompaktknipse so hergibt...
...mehr aber auch nicht.

[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1656717]
	
[/URL]


----------



## leler (5. Juli 2014)

firlie schrieb:


> Grüße aus Elbsandsteinien, wo z.Z. der Tourismus steppt.
> Habe mit dieser Fotoposition natürlich eines der wenigen Kleinode erwischt, an dem außer ein paar Piepmatzen und 2 mutigen Bergsteigern keiner war.
> Grüße und ein heißes Wochenende
> -firlie-


Nanu, noch ein Rätsel-Thread?


----------



## AlterSachse (6. Juli 2014)

HI,
nach dem mich @leler sein Bericht Wettkampfmäßig doch zu sehr deprimiert hat, hab ich heute selbst als Zuschauer alle Rennveranstaltungen in der Region gemieden.
http://www.2much4you.de/ und http://psv-zittau.de/files/mtbmarathon 2007.html
und mir statt dessen eine kleine Spaßrunde gegönnt, da auch Bild-technisch nichts neues zu erwarten war hatte ich auch nur das Smarti zur Verfügung.

kleiner Blick auf dem Hochwald



und ein kleiner feiner Trail


----------



## leler (6. Juli 2014)

AlterSachse schrieb:


> nach dem mich @leler sein Bericht Wettkampfmäßig doch zu sehr deprimiert hat, hab ich heute selbst als Zuschauer alle Rennveranstaltungen in der Region gemieden.



 Hoffe, dies war ironisch gemeint. Und falls nicht, dann war dies keinesfalls beabsichtigt! Daher hier ein  vor dem Altmeister der Trails im Zittauer!


----------



## AlterSachse (6. Juli 2014)




----------



## darkJST (7. Juli 2014)

Das zweite Bild wär was fürs Bilderrätzel gewesen Ist das zufällig der Trail südlich vom Pfaffenstein?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CC. (7. Juli 2014)

Das dürfte rechtselbisch hinter Rathen sein. Wahrscheinlich auf den Gänsen.
Wenn der @firlie das im richtigen Fred eingestellt hätte, hätte ich auch eine Chsnce beim Miträtseln gehabt.
Hätte, hätte.... Scheibenbremse...


----------



## darkJST (7. Juli 2014)

Ich meinte eigentlich folgendes:


AlterSachse schrieb:


> und ein kleiner feiner Trail


----------



## Th. (7. Juli 2014)

CC. schrieb:


> Das dürfte rechtselbisch hinter Rathen sein. Wahrscheinlich auf den Gänsen.
> Wenn der @firlie das im richtigen Fred eingestellt hätte, hätte ich auch eine Chsnce beim Miträtseln gehabt.
> Hätte, hätte.... Scheibenbremse...


 
...da hättest du verloren , rechtselbisch hinter Rathen ist ja noch ok, aber dann...
Ich meine, das ist auf dem Pfad oberhalb der Feldköpfe/Türkenkopf Richtung Honigsteinmassiv/Lokomotive - ungefähr hier.
Der Gipfel im Vordergrund ist der Talwächter, direkt über dessen höchstem Punkt erkennt man deutlich die Wehltürme (unter der hohen glatten Wand liegt die Felsenbühne). Die Felsengruppe rechts ist die "Kleine" Gans mit den eigentlichen Gansfelsen, rechts darunter am Bildrand der Kletterfelsen Gansscheibe.


----------



## CC. (7. Juli 2014)

Mist  Gut, daß er das nicht als Rätsel ausgeschrieben hat. Da hätte ich mich sauber blamiert...


----------



## firlie (7. Juli 2014)

*Na Heidewitzka !!!*
In der Tat hatte ich auf ein wenig "Senf" von Th. gehofft und nun (endlich) hat er wieder mal voll ins Schwarze, ääääh in den Honigtopf getroffen.
Wie die ganzen Klettersachen da heißen, weiß ich natürlich nicht, aber ich befinde mich definitiv auf dem Honigrücken oberhalb von Rathen.
Also CC. - du hattest immerhin 50 % richtig, solltest aber doch ganz schnell - mal wieder in die Heimat kommen, am besten gleich Kletterfreund  Th. entern und auf Tour gehen !
--- Um die Erinnerungen aufzufrischen  .---
Um den "Honig" vom Honigrücken nochmals bisschen zu verdeutlichen, hier ein Bildchen von heute Morgen. 
Bevor wieder gerätselt wird, hier fließt der Honig an der "Lokomotive" herunter.






Warum auf meinen Fotos kein Rad zu sehen ist ????
Ich muss für kommende Projekte jede Menge *gold*enen Honig schürfen, oder befinde mich anderswo *um* *ganz* *viel Kohle zu machen *!





Hoffe auf MTB-Bilder am kommenden Wochenende.
Bis dahin
-firlie-


----------



## AlterSachse (7. Juli 2014)

darkJST schrieb:


> Das zweite Bild wär was fürs Bilderrätzel gewesen Ist das zufällig der Trail südlich vom Pfaffenstein?


Jo so ist es


----------



## Falco (11. Juli 2014)




----------



## tblade_ (12. Juli 2014)




----------



## leler (12. Juli 2014)

Interessante Innovation  Wo werden denn die Bänke neuerdings aufgeklappt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tblade_ (13. Juli 2014)

Uhm im Gebersch!


----------



## firlie (14. Juli 2014)

Zwei "alte Säcke" haben sich gestern vom "Bergführer Conrad" durch das Lausitzer Gebirge schleifen lassen.
Angekündigt waren 53 km und 1600 hm.
Ein Klacks für "-firlie-" und den "Alten Sachsen"
Dachten wir !!! ****

@ Rockhopser Du hast gezeigt wo unsere Grenzen sind - aber auch wo´s die fettesten Trails gibt.
Die Landschaft in Oybin, das ich bisher nur von gaaaanz weit weg kannte und darüber hinaus - einzigartig wunderschön !
Danke für eine supertolle Tour, dir schöne Ferien und bis zum nächsten Mal !





**** den Bericht im SVTF will der AlterSachse in Wort, Bild und Film stemmen.

Mehr Bilder hier: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/67757
Schöne Woche
-firlie-


----------



## Rockhopser (14. Juli 2014)

firlie schrieb:


> Danke für eine supertolle Tour, dir schöne Ferien und bis zum nächsten Mal !



Immer wieder gern.


----------



## Falco (15. Juli 2014)

Wir hatten an dem Wochenende auch eine Runde mit seltenen Gästen.


----------



## leler (19. Juli 2014)

tblade_ schrieb:


> Uhm im Gebersch!


Danke! Bin schon oft auf der B-Straße dran vorbeigefahren  Die hiesige Heide ist sicher als "Sommerfrische" eine Empfehlung


----------



## Falco (21. Juli 2014)

Kleine Heiderunde


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## firlie (21. Juli 2014)

Ich, heute bei Sonnenaufgang auf dem  , natürlich ohne Bike, aber vor dem großen Gewitter, welches gegen sieben in der Früh meinen Router zermeiert hat und unter anderem Wilschdorf bei Stolpen unter Wasser gesetzt hat.






Schöne Woche
-firlie-


----------



## leler (21. Juli 2014)

Superb! 
Edit: Das Foto natürlich und nicht das Router-Zerlege-Gewitter (duck)


----------



## Falco (21. Juli 2014)

Ja, wirklich sehr schön.

Kenn da auch jemanden der in 4 Jahren 3 Router und genau so viele Netzwerkkarten zerlegt 

Ach und wandern können wir auch:





Nur freihändig wandern ist noch etwas ungewohnt, man brauch doch immer noch was zum abstützen


----------



## titzy (21. Juli 2014)

Zum Thema wandern: sogar Rennradler schaffen es nicht freihändig zu laufen.
Wie hier am letzten Samstag auf dem Weg zu Ostsee:





Dank meiner "wohlüberlegten" Radwahl für die Rennradtour (=Fatbike) konnte ich aber schön meine Füße auf den Pedalen ausruhen und durch den Sand pflügen.


----------



## Falco (25. Juli 2014)




----------



## Rockhopser (1. August 2014)

Scheinen ja wirklich alle im Urlaub zu sein, drum streu ich mal kurz eine Handvoll Leben ein


----------



## Schwinni (2. August 2014)

Hallo dann mal eins von mir wenn schon alle im Urlaub sind ... So sieht Urlaub bei mir aus...   Schönes Weekend allen


----------



## Th. (2. August 2014)

Schwinni schrieb:


> (...) wenn schon alle im Urlaub sind (...)



Ich bin mitlerweile wieder da - trotz Fahrradmitnahme ist im Prinzip nichts geworden 
Naja - auf dem Weg zum Frühstücksbrötchen holen ist mir dieser innovative Fahrradständer aufgefallen:




Hätte man sich ggf. auch mit reinsetzen können .


----------



## CC. (2. August 2014)

Interessante Form! Warst Du wieder im Fichtelgebirge?


----------



## Th. (2. August 2014)

Ja, genau zwischen Fichtelgebirge und Steinwald - in einem Ortsteil von Cubehausen, ähm Waldershof meine ich natürlich.
Dazu habe ich sogar noch ein Bild:





Rechts im Bild die noch gar nicht so alte, dennoch schon wieder zu kleine Logistikhalle von Cube - links der Neubau. Die Perspektive täuscht, ich schätze doppelt so groß. Vor einem Dreivierteljahr so das dort noch so aus:





Hiermit also die Danksagung an alle sächsischen Cubisti......weiter so!

(PS: Ich 'abe gar keine Cube)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Falco (2. August 2014)

Von einer Borsbergtour in knallender Mittagssonne:


----------



## firlie (3. August 2014)

*Urlaubsgrüße vom -firlie- !*
Meine erste Radfernwanderung hat mich in 5 1/2 Tagen, auf 840 Kilometern, vom Heimatort zum nördlichsten Punkt von Alt-Ossi-Deutschland dem "Gellort" auf der Insel Rügen geführt. Zurück ging`s mit dem Bus und jetze muss ich die Klamotten waschen, denn es geht bald wieder los, in den Familienurlaub ...


----------



## CC. (3. August 2014)

Ahhh, der Firlie meldet sich wieder zurück. ... mit sentimentalemAbendsonnenuntergangsstimmungsOstseebild 
Hatte schon Bedenken, daß Du ganz aufgeweicht wurdest...
Hoffe, Du hattest eine schöne Tour und wir sehen hier mehr Bilder davon, bevor Du von Deinem anderen Urlaub die großen Bergbildbände nachschiebst!


----------



## Th. (3. August 2014)

firlie schrieb:


> (...) in 5 1/2 Tagen, auf 840 Kilometern (...)



Alter Schwede - rund 150 km pro Tag am Stück...Respekt! Da wüsste ich was mir wehtut...
Wie warst du unterwegs? Rennrad mit Gepäck? Zelt, Gasthof, betreutes Radeln?
So oder so - ich hätte es wahrscheinlich nicht drauf...


----------



## firlie (4. August 2014)

Liebe Freeeeeunde, was soll ich sagen ?!
Es wird einen Bericht zu dieser Tour gegen Ende des Jahres auf einem anderen Portal geben.
Natürlich geb ich einen Link im SVTF.
Nur kurz so viel:
Eingeweicht hat´s den -firlie- an 2 Nachmittagen und zwar so, dass ich jetzt Schwimmhäute an sämtlichen Hufen hab.
Weh tat mir eigentlich nur die rechte Schulter, da ich einen Rucksack mit Fotoequipment auf dem Buckel hatte. Das würde ich so nicht wieder machen !!!
Übernachtet wurde von der billigsten und ekeligsten Pension bis zum wunderherrlichsten Zimmer mit Meeresblick, dieses allerdings für viel Geld.
Mein lieber Th. !!!
Für eine "betreutes Radeln" fühl ich mich trotz meines biblischen Alters noch viel zu jung -grins- !

Hier ist die ganze Kutsche einschließlich Gepäck (2x 12,5L Frontroller/Ortlieb + 12+3L Rucksack)






Und hier der -firlie- am Ziel, auf dem Kap Arkona, in freitäglicher Mittagsglut.


----------



## tanztee (9. August 2014)

... ich war auch unterwegs, allerdings mit fetteren Reifen 





Bericht folgt nächste Woche ...
@firlie fette Tour, Respekt 

ride on!
tanztee


----------



## Falco (9. August 2014)

Wir haben auch versucht das Wetter sinvoll zu nutzen:


----------



## AlterSachse (11. August 2014)

So am Samstag mal ne Runde am Hamerský potok (N50° 49.437 E14° 38.947) gedreht


----------



## Th. (13. August 2014)

Tja, bald ist es wieder soweit - bis dahin sollte dieser M25 noch kurz mal freigelegt werden....
Der Multicar war ja an sich nicht schlecht, ob der aber als Pistenbully wirklich taugt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tblade_ (13. August 2014)

Ne echte Rarität. Hoffentlich lässt man ihn dort nicht nur verrotten. Sollen wohl nichtmal 20 Stk. gebaut worden sein.


----------



## Falco (14. August 2014)




----------



## AlterSachse (15. August 2014)

HI, hier mal einige Bilder von meiner OSM Wegsuche am Hamerský potok









Und dann zum Abschluss noch eins von gestern Abend.



So das WE gehört nun ganz der XTERRA


----------



## firlie (17. August 2014)

*Urlaubsgrüße vom -firlie- / Numero 2
*
Und was hier so hübsch nach fettem Trail und sonniger Sonne ausschaut, war es auch.
Zu mindestens an den ersten beiden Tagen im Kleinwalsertal.
Danach nur Regen, Regen, Regen...
Kann mich jemand aufbauen, gibt´s Rezepte wie ich meinen angefressenen fetten Bauch super schnell wieder los werde ???
*!!! HELP !!!
*


----------



## leler (17. August 2014)

Höhenmeter, Höhenmeter, Höhenmeter...
Das sollte angesichts dieser traumhaften Kulisse ja kein Pronlem sein .-)
Schönen Urlaub!


----------



## Falco (20. August 2014)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## firlie (22. August 2014)

Nennt man so etwas, "das Jagdglück begießen" ?










*Diese Kunstbanausen aber auch!*

Grüße und schönes Wochenende
-firlie-


----------



## darkJST (25. August 2014)

Ein Sachse auf reisen...oder so:

Wilkommen in Österreich...scheint nicht jedem zu passen, dass man da radeln darf:





Oben erstmal a ordentliche Jaus'n!





Ziele für später, bzw. da hinten rechts auf dem Huckel war ich schonmal zu Fuß:





Wozu so ein Stativ nicht alles gut ist:





Ganz schön grün in nördlicher Richtung:





Ein anderer Tag, ein anderer Gipfel:





Für Trailbilder ists an den spannenden Stellen zu dunkel oder für mein Ministativ zu steil


----------



## sbradl (26. August 2014)

Da könnte man glatt neidisch werden... kann nicht mal jemand ein paar höhere Berge hier in die Gegend bauen? So 2000m würden mir ja für den Anfang reichen...


----------



## darkJST (26. August 2014)

Das letzte ist auch "nur" nicht ganz 1,8k


----------



## Freerider1504 (26. August 2014)

Auch mal wieder was von mir (leider nur miese Handy Bilder  ), gestern kleine Feierabendrunde bei richtig miesem Wetter 







Rückweg dann nur noch mit Licht möglich - toller Sommer


----------



## darkJST (27. August 2014)

Hab ich mich eigentlich dafür schonmal bedankt, dass du mir das 30er aufgeschwatzt hast @Falco? 



 

 




Ok, eins davon war nen anders^^


----------



## firlie (29. August 2014)

Soll ja am Wochenende wieder nich so dolle werden mit dem Wetter !
Also bleibt nur:* in Urlaubs-Erinnerungen schwelgen *(wenns auch nur ganz wenig wettermäßig-positive sind !)










Nicht dass ihr denkt ich lasse hier irgendwelche exhibitionistischen Adern heraushängen !
Der _Aufstieg_ -und das meine ich so- auf den Berg war wirklich schweißtreibend und es hatte Temperaturen kurz unter 20°C und das gegen 6se in der Früh. Für einen grandiosen Sonnenaufgang tue ich aber fast alles, also erfreut euch am zweifarbigen -firlie-

Macht das Beste aus dem Wochenende
Grüße
-firlie-


----------



## delphi1507 (29. August 2014)

Ist der sonnenaufgang als hdr Aufnahme gemacht worden?

Gesendet von meinem C6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## AlterSachse (30. August 2014)

Wieder mal was auf die Schnelle.
Die Fotos können zwar nicht mit @firlie mithalten aber sagen eventuell doch was aus.
Also auf der heutigen kleinen Gewitterrunde, ja wieder mal eins erwischt, gab's zum Anfang was ganz lustiges.
Da haben doch welche wahrhaftig die "Schräge" in der Neiße, ehemals Walzenwehr unterschätzt.



So dann gab es einen Zeitungsartikel der von einem neuen Weg im Moor berichtete und das musste erkundet werden.






Weiter ging es dann leider nicht wie geplant weil es irgendeinen MTB Wettkampf in Hradek gab.



Notgedrungen sollte es dann über den Heideberg gehen aber die Holzernter haben den Weg mal wieder in eine Schlammkuhle verwandelt.



Was fahren zum grossen Teil unmöglich machte.
Und dann kam was kommen musste kurz vorm Gipfel des Heideberges dunkelte es ein und ein anhaltendes Grollen erschallte. Dann kamen auch gleich die ersten Tropfen, also Kamera eingepackt, Jacke übergeworfen und den kurzen Weg zurück aufs Kanapee genommen.
Also allen noch ein schönes WE, Gruß.


----------



## darkJST (31. August 2014)

Heute mal ein Referat zum Thema: *Giff ins Klo*

Aber von Anfang an^^ Erstmal schön Straße und Fahrweg direkt hinter der Firma hochgekurbelt, hab immer noch nicht auf den Tacho geschaut wieviel eigentlich. Wer sich Mühe gibt erkennt mein Auto





Die Alm da unten ist schon Deutschland...und da hinten im Dunst irgendwo Dresden





Irgendwie war aus den Karten nicht zu erkennen, dass das nen Klettersteig ist, naja vielleicht wirds ja besser. Zu dem Steinhuggl da hinten wollte ich eigentlich, gekommen bin ich nichtmal zum zweiten Waldhuggl...





Soviel dazu, macht mit Klickschuhen besonders viel Spaß, hab meine Flats bei der Abfahrt nicht gefunden





Der Grat da im Hintergrund übrigens





Bleeder Fliegenschwarm...blieb nur kurz fahrbar.





So nu isses um acht und die Trailleuchte liegt im Auto, hab nur die trübe Verkehrsfunzel dabei. Nix wie runter hier! Auch wenn die Aussicht schön ist.





Fazit: Fahrstraße rauf, Fahrstraße runter, dazwischen nur getragen. Die Bremsscheibe vorn hat zwar immernoch keine Anlauffarben aber hat sich schon bleibend (noch mehr) verformt, brauch mal was hitzestabiles. Erfolgreiche Afterworkveranstaltung also


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freerider1504 (1. September 2014)

Von der letzten Feieabendrunde


----------



## darkJST (11. September 2014)

Tolles Wetter und so...



 

 


Edit: falsche Reihenfolge...


----------



## Freerider1504 (16. September 2014)

Tolles Wetter von letzter Woche hab ich auch zu bieten


----------



## tblade_ (17. September 2014)

Wir waren den Freitag zuvor in Braunlage und haben mit über 20 Grad und Sonne perfektes Wetter erwischt.


Anbei noch eine interessante Info:
http://www.freiepresse.de/SACHSEN/E...tainbiker-in-Europa-werden-artikel8976668.php


Der Ordnung halber noch ein Bild.






Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Th. (17. September 2014)

bezüglich Foto...und bist du durch? (Moritzburg, Hohburgtunnel - stimmts?)


----------



## tblade_ (18. September 2014)

Zweimal ja.


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## darkJST (18. September 2014)

Wieso zweimal? Hinter dem Tunnel rechts gibts doch nen Trail.


----------



## tblade_ (18. September 2014)

Bezog sich auf beide Fragen. Bin natürlich hinten dann den Trail weiter..


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## darkJST (19. September 2014)

Aufm Hausberg, zur Abwechslung mal nicht allein:







Ich sagte ja es wäre dunkel im Wald...Iso und Blende voll auf (in echt wars dunkler): 



Anderer Tag; zu dem Hügel rechts neben dem Lenker gings noch: 

 



An der Zusammenarbeit von Lightroom und meinem Panoprogramm muss ich noch arbeiten: 



Bei den Lichtern am Schornstein stand mein Auto (Firmenparkplatz): 



War lustig unbekannte S2-Trails in kompletter Dunklheit zu fahren^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steffenhummel (23. September 2014)

Ich war zum fotografieren 3 Tage lang in der Sächsichen Schweiz unterwegs, meine Bilder möchte ich euch gerne zeigen, ich hoffe sie gefallen euch.


----------



## darkJST (23. September 2014)

Jup, sehr schick, ist das zufällig der Falkenstein?


----------



## Freerider1504 (24. September 2014)

steffenhummel schrieb:


> Ich war zum fotografieren 3 Tage lang in der Sächsichen Schweiz unterwegs, meine Bilder möchte ich euch gerne zeigen, ich hoffe sie gefallen euch.


 
Sehr schönes Bild


----------



## Th. (24. September 2014)

darkJST schrieb:


> Jup, sehr schick, ist das zufällig der Falkenstein?


 
Nene - Pfaffenstein, Quirl und Festung Königstein vom Gohrisch aus.


----------



## steffenhummel (26. September 2014)

@Th. genau richtig beschrieben 

Ich schieb mal noch eins nach - Ausblick von der Bastei


----------



## Th. (26. September 2014)

steffenhummel schrieb:


> Ich schieb mal noch eins nach - Ausblick von der Bastei



Wieder ein tolles Bild! Habe ich so in der Perspektive und dieser Stimmung noch nie gesehen.

Allerdings:
[Schlaumodus]
Das ist nicht von der Bastei - ich denke Burg Neurathen.
[/Schlaumodus]

 (wäre ja nur 'nen Steinschleuderwurf weit weg, wenn ich richtig liege)
In dem Zusammenhang stellt sich mir die Frage: Das ist doch früher Morgen - ist da das Gelände offen?

Vielleicht täusche ich mich ja. War schon ewig nicht mehr da...
...und: Schade, dass es keine exif Daten (hier) gibt, gerade dort hätten mich die Blendenwerte schon mal interessiert.

Für FB habe ich keinen Zugang, habe somit nur in der mtb-news Galerie mal schnell durchgeblättert...das nächste Bild ist doch der Blautopf, oder?

Edit. Ich sehe gerade, FB-Link geht doch (Fotostandpunkt somit geklärt...)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## firlie (27. September 2014)

So, die Reise beginnt.
Wer Interesse hat, das Vorwort und die ersten beiden Tage sind online und zwar hier:
http://www.rennrad-news.de/forum/th...km-in-5einhalb-tagen-ein-reisebericht.129706/

@ steffenhummel 
Tolle Bilder !!!


----------



## steffenhummel (28. September 2014)

@Th die Exif sag ich dir natürlich gerne:

beim ersten Bild f16, iso 100 bei 16mm und 1/4 Sekunde + 0.9 SE Verlaufsfilter

beim zweiten Bild f8, iso 100 bei 24mm und 0,5 Sekunde + 0.6 SE Verlaufsfilter

Die Frage ob das Gelände offen ist kann ich mit einem Jein beantworten. Beim ersten Morgen war die Tür zur Felsenburg offen wir waren aber auch sehr früh schon unterwegs (ca. 5.30). Als wir am nächsten Morgen dort ankamen (ca. 6 Uhr ) war die Tür verschlossen. Die Brücke ist jedoch immer zugänglich genauso wie der Aussichtspunkt ganz oben. Hier hat man einen tollen Blick auf die Elbe. 

Siehe dieses Bild:


----------



## baerzold (28. September 2014)

Nach längerer Abstinenz bin ich gestern auch mal wieder zum Biken gekommen. 
Ziel war das Felsengebiet der Katzsteine in der Sächsischen Schweiz. 

die Anfahrt übers Bielatal war schon recht Kraftraubend, da die Wege durch den Regen der letzten Tage schon recht aufgeweicht waren.





Hier der Katzfels mit Aussicht von selbigem.








Weiter gings über einen schönen schmalen Trail in richtung Aussichtspunkt  "Signal".











Das Tagesziel war erreicht und der Nachhauseweg führte mich über Cunnersdorf und um den Pfaffenstein herum nach Königstein.
Von hier aus gings über den Elberadweg nach Pirna und durchs Bahretal nach Hause.
Leider hatte ich mich in der Länge des Heimweges verschätzt und es wurde doch noch eine 70 Kilometer Tour. 

Da ich nun schon seit 8 Wochen nichts sportliches mehr gemacht hatte. 
Kämpfte ich diese Nacht mit den stärksten Krämpfen seit Jahre. 

MfG Pierre


----------



## leler (28. September 2014)

firlie schrieb:


> So, die Reise beginnt.
> Wer Interesse hat, das Vorwort und die ersten beiden Tage sind online und zwar hier:



Auch wenn Du geografisch und forumstechnisch etwas "fremdgegangen" bist , Danke für den tollen Bericht mit schönen Fotos!!!


----------



## leler (28. September 2014)

baerzold schrieb:


> Nach längerer Abstinenz bin ich gestern auch mal wieder zum Biken gekommen.
> Ziel war das Felsengebiet der Katzsteine in der Sächsischen Schweiz.
> ...
> Kämpfte ich diese Nacht mit den stärksten Krämpfen seit Jahre.
> MfG Pierre



Danke für den schönen herbstlichen Bericht und gute Besserung!!!


----------



## Th. (28. September 2014)

@steffenhummel: Danke, gerade beim zweiten Bild hätte ich deutlich falsch gelegen - wie auch immer (bin eh nur'n "Knipser") - tolle Bilder, mit dem Blick für den Moment. Gerade das aktuelle Basteibild ist allererste Sahne - dieser "durchziehende" Nebel durch Rathen...da muss man aber auch unverschämt viel Glück haben....

@baerzold: Feine Sache so eine Runde linkselbisch - ist m.E. das Top-Gebiet in puncto MTB in der Sächsischen Schweiz...(komme leider kaum noch dazu...war heute mal wieder zu Fuß auf der Napoleonschanze bei Hohnstein - beim Blick ins Rund wurden Erinnerungen wach...Träume...Ideen - tja, keine Zeit...)


----------



## firlie (29. September 2014)

3 Bilder von der gestrigen "Hazatour".
Micha vom Radladen http://www.hazarad.de/ hatte zur traditionellen Herbsttour geladen und 21 MTBler sind der Einladung gefolgt.
Wie ihr sehen könnt gings sehr kulinarisch zu. Wir haben auch alles durchprobiert....





Nach Wochen endlich wieder mal ein brauchbarer Tag mit Fernsicht ...





Ein Bild für normalsterbliche Knipser, denn hier gabs viele Pappeln und es hat gerauscht was das Zeug hielt ...





Natürlich sind wir alle da runter gefahren...war kein Problem ;-) !!!

Grüße und schöne Woche
-firlie


----------



## baerzold (29. September 2014)

@leler:  zum Glück hatte ich heute sitzende Tätigkeiten auf der Arbeit, denn der Muskelkater war noch enorm  

@Th.: Oh ja linkselbisch ist Super. Leider fehlt mir auch die Zeit um einfach mehr zu erkunden. 
		  Rechtselbisch ist aber auch super, wenn die Sache mit der Kernzone und dem Radfahrverbot nicht wäre.

@firlie: Danke für den Klasse Bericht im Rennradforum. 
		  Mein Sonntagabend war gerettet, und ich musste mir nicht den ollen Tatort mit reinziehen.

MfG Pierre


----------



## baerzold (29. September 2014)

@firlie: Danke für den Klasse Bericht im Rennradforum. 
		  Mein Sonntagabend war gerettet, und ich musste mir nicht den ollen Tatort mit reinziehen.


Ahh... Ich sehe gerade der Montagabend ist auch gerettet.


----------



## darkJST (1. Oktober 2014)

Achtung Bilderflut vom letzten WE in (der?) Lenzerheide. Ich hoffe man verzeiht mir die erneute Kaperung dieses Themas.



 

 



Heroisches rumgestehe:


 

 



Gefahren sind wir auch ein wenig.


 



Son bisschen:


 

 



Da gibts noch Erkundungspotential, leider hat Flo so wenig Zeit




Nicht das einer denkt wir wären da selbst hochgefahren:


 

 



Rumspielen auf fast 3k


 

 



Da ging er lang, sowas wie der Holy Trail mit hohem Stolperflowanteil. Dank der Tatsache, dass ich mir letzten Donnerstag bei einem vollkommen unheroischem Sturz auf einer Treppe die Rippen geprellt hatte machte das rumgewuchte vom Rad, trotz Schmerzmitteln, besonders viel Spaß.




Reihenfolge passt nicht, aber auch einen Baron 2.5 bekommt man platt wenn mans drauf anlegt, der MKII hatte schon unten auf dem Parkplatz beim Aufpumpen aufgegeben, ein DH-Reifen hinten war mir in dem Gelände und meinem Fahrstil auch wesentlich lieber.




Da in dem Tal ging er dahin der Stolperflow.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mathijsen (2. Oktober 2014)

fährst du den Baron tubeless? Hab gelesen, der soll ziemlich schwer dicht zu bekommen sein...


----------



## sbradl (2. Oktober 2014)

OT: Der große Baron dürfte da kein Problem sein. Ich hab übrigens den kleinen Baron tubeless und das ging absolut problemlos. Scheint aber wohl bisschen Glück dabei zu sein...


----------



## darkJST (2. Oktober 2014)

Nein, auf dem vorletzten Bild sieht man doch wie ich nen Schlauch reinmach^^ Beim Baron kommt es auf die Version an, der 2.5er soll wohl relaiv einfach dicht zu bekommen sein...Kunststück bei sechs Lagen Karkasse, wenn de nur bastelst und nicht ballerst kannste den mit Fatbikereifendrücken fahren so stabil ist der (Tested at 0,8 bar) Baron 2.3, siehe einen Post drüber

@sbradl & @Falco: Habt ihr noch Urlaubstage übrig?


----------



## sbradl (2. Oktober 2014)

Ich hab grade eben Urlaub bis Ende der Woche. Dann erst Weihnachten wieder. Also kann ich erst nächstes Jahr runter kommen falls du darauf hinaus wolltest


----------



## mathijsen (2. Oktober 2014)

will auch


----------



## AstramanSI (3. Oktober 2014)

Letztes Wochenende mal ne Kleine Runde "nur" zur Reinhardtsgrimmaer Heide.


----------



## mathijsen (3. Oktober 2014)

wo gibts denn dort solche felsen?


----------



## AstramanSI (3. Oktober 2014)

B


mathijsen schrieb:


> wo gibts denn dort solche felsen?



Bei *N 50° 53.775 E 013° 47.479*


----------



## steffenhummel (6. Oktober 2014)

Noch eins von meinen Fotoausflug in der Sächsichen Schweiz:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## darkJST (6. Oktober 2014)

Kleiner Appetitanreger:




Bild: @solarsound Rider/Rumsteher: icke

@steffenhummel: Hast du das Hobbyfotografie-Thema hier im Forum schon gefunden?


----------



## steffenhummel (6. Oktober 2014)

darkJST schrieb:


> @steffenhummel: Hast du das Hobbyfotografie-Thema hier im Forum schon gefunden?



Hallo darkJST, den Thread kannte ich noch nicht, danke für den Hinweis


----------



## AlterSachse (6. Oktober 2014)

HI
hier ein Bericht und Bilder zur Hochstein Tour.


----------



## Th. (18. Oktober 2014)

Kein Wunder, dass weder hier noch im Tourenfred jemand postet - so ein Goldener Herbst! Da will man gar nicht anhalten zum fotografieren...wenn dann nur mal zum abchillen und die Herbstsonne genießen...





...bald liegt Schnee und Winterrüstung ist angesagt


----------



## mathijsen (19. Oktober 2014)

Vor allem will sich niemand zur Nachbearbeitung an den PC setzen. Schickes neues Bike übrigens... Hat das Drössiger die Hufe hochgemacht?


----------



## Th. (19. Oktober 2014)

Nene, das Drössiger ist fit wie nie zuvor...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freerider1504 (20. Oktober 2014)

Mal wieder was von mir, schöne Trailtour bei bestem Wetter


----------



## firlie (20. Oktober 2014)

@ Th.
Während ich das Jahr eher ruhig ausklingen lasse, düst Du neuerdings mit nem Fully durch die Lande !
Also, das sieht mir sehr nach: _"Im nächsten Jahr lass ichs richtig krachen" _aus. Das hatte ich mir auch mal vorgenommen und bin gescheitert. Bin gespannt, ob Du es schaffst.
Ich wünsche jede Menge Mut  !

Zum "ruhigen Ausklingen" gehört beim -firlie- natürlich der obligatorische "sundowner".
Wie immer will ich hier den Rätselfreunden keine Konkurrenz machen, aber errätst Du, wo ich mich herumgetrieben habe ?





Schöne Woche
-firlie-


----------



## Th. (20. Oktober 2014)

firlie schrieb:


> @ Th.
> Während ich das Jahr eher ruhig ausklingen lasse, düst Du neuerdings mit nem Fully durch die Lande !
> Also, das sieht mir sehr nach: _"Im nächsten Jahr lass ichs richtig krachen" _aus. Das hatte ich mir auch mal vorgenommen und bin gescheitert. Bin gespannt, ob Du es schaffst.
> Ich wünsche jede Menge Mut  !


Keine Sorge, solcherart Vorsätze gibt es bei mir nicht mehr.
(Übrigens fahre ich schon seit 3,5 Jahren vollgefedert...)



firlie schrieb:


> Zum "ruhigen Ausklingen" gehört beim -firlie- natürlich der obligatorische "sundowner".
> Wie immer will ich hier den Rätselfreunden keine Konkurrenz machen, aber errätst Du, wo ich mich herumgetrieben habe ?
> 
> Schöne Woche
> -firlie-


Ich weiß jetzt nicht, ob die Frage allein an mich gerichtet war - werden sicherlich viele sofort erkannt haben: Brandaussicht bei Hohnstein.
Habe gerade keine Zeit alle Berge zu erklären - deshalb die Komplettauflösung via Link.


Th.


----------



## darkJST (20. Oktober 2014)

Noch ein paar von den versprochenen Bildern:

Matschuner Joch:





Mehr Bilder da, leider kann man aus der (nicht eigenen) Dropbox nicht hotlinken.

von @solarsound

Bilderflut und so:


----------



## firlie (20. Oktober 2014)

Th. schrieb:


> *(Übrigens fahre ich schon seit 3,5 Jahren vollgefedert...)!.*


Also Potz Blitz, das ist mir noch nie aufgefallen  . Habe dich eigentlich immer mit dem "Weißen" auf dem Schirm.
Aber da scheints nicht nur 1 oder 2 Räder bei Dir zu geben. Ich putze in Zukunft meine Brille  !



Th. schrieb:


> Ich weiß jetzt nicht, ob die Frage allein an mich gerichtet war - werden sicherlich viele sofort erkannt haben:
> Th.


Na eigentlich schon, hatte das D beim "Du" deshalb extra groß geschrieben. Wenn Du jetzt auch wieder sagst, das ist keine große Kunst, das zu erkennen...ich glaube nicht, dass es "viele" erkannt hätten !!! Mich übrigens eingeschlossen, obwohl ich dort immer mit dem RR hintergurke und das Panorama im Blick haben müsste .
Aber ich stell in Zukunft nicht mehr so einfache Fragen, Du weißt ja eh alles  !!!


----------



## firlie (20. Oktober 2014)

Da war doch hier mal der Spruch: "Du sollst niemals ohne Foto posten"  (oder so ähnlich) !
Also, hier gibt's den Nachschlag von der "Brandaussicht" und das Panorama hätte ich diesmal auch zuordnen können  !





Bevors Gemurre gibt, hier ein Radl-Bildchen.
Eigentlich sollte es heute zur großen "Böhmischen Tour" gehen, aber nach der Sintflut letzte Nacht habe ich erst mal Schlaf nachgeholt und mich dann widerwillig auf den verschlammten Pfaden gequält.
Wie ihr seht hab ichs nicht lange da ausgehalten und bin bequemere Sachen gefahren  !





Grüße
-firlie-


----------



## CC. (20. Oktober 2014)

firlie schrieb:


>


wow!


----------



## Th. (20. Oktober 2014)

firlie schrieb:


> Also Potz Blitz, das ist mir noch nie aufgefallen  . Habe dich eigentlich immer mit dem "Weißen" auf dem Schirm.



Nun ja, dann eben ganz speziell für dich:
Drössiger AMA 10.2 in weiß und vollgefedert




Centurion Ultimate SLX in schwarz und nur vorn weich




Dazu kommen noch zwei MIFA Klappräder in blau und rot (Bilder bei Bedarf) und die Räder der Mädels...in Summe komme ich jetzt auf 'ne zweistellige Zahl an fahrtauglichen Fahrrädern


----------



## firlie (21. Oktober 2014)

@  Th. 
Siehste, der Teufel liegt im Detail ! Ich hatte die hintere Federung immer für ne Flaschenhalterung gehalten -grins- !
PS: Aber wie schon gesagt, ich putz die Brille besser und beim Optiker hab ich auch schon nen neuen Termin !!!
*Bitte, bitte die "Mifa-Klappräder"!!!*
Schätze die Jugend kennt so was gar nicht mehr und für den Exilanten CC. , der hier nach Lichtjahren wieder mal mitmischt , wärs bestimmt "a Schmankerl" !
-firlie-


----------



## mathijsen (21. Oktober 2014)

firlie schrieb:


> Schätze die Jugend kennt so was gar nicht mehr


Ich muss doch sehr bitten...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sbradl (21. Oktober 2014)

mathijsen schrieb:


> Ich muss doch sehr bitten...



Ich auch... ich hab auf so einem das Radfahren gelernt, das wurde damals sogar in giftgrün mit Spraydose eingefärbt und es kamen schöne Aufkleber drauf


----------



## CC. (21. Oktober 2014)

firlie schrieb:


> @  Th.
> *Bitte, bitte die "Mifa-Klappräder"!!!*
> Schätze die Jugend kennt so was gar nicht mehr und für den Exilanten CC. , der hier nach Lichtjahren wieder mal mitmischt , wärs bestimmt "a Schmankerl" !
> -firlie-


Die Klappräder würde ich auch gerne sehen!
Aber ein echtes Schmankerl wäre ein Foto von einem braunen achdnzwansscher Diamant Tourensport-Rad. Nur so jugend-nostalgisch halt...
Hab schon gegoogelt, aber nix gefunden 
Aber vielleicht hilft auch Brille putzen, selbst wenn man keine hat...


----------



## darkJST (21. Oktober 2014)

In verbastelt hätte ich eins, vom Ausgangszustand habe ich leider nie ein schönes Bild gemacht. 





Miserables Bild vom "Originalzustand":


----------



## tblade_ (21. Oktober 2014)




----------



## firlie (21. Oktober 2014)

Na, da hab ich ja was losgetreten...ääh, ich wollte der "Jugend" natürlich nicht auf die Füße treten  !
Die "Oldtimer" sind allererste Sahne  
Meeeeehr davon !!!


----------



## darkJST (21. Oktober 2014)

Wo wir grad beim Thema sind, weiß jemand zufällig, oder kann nachmessen, was für ne Schraube den Lenker vom Mifa-Klappi hält? Die von meiner Schwester und den Sattel haben se an der Haltestelle geklautMit losem Lenker fährt es sich äußerst bescheiden.

Schönes Stück Weg, hoffe der abgebildete hat nix dagegen...


----------



## CC. (21. Oktober 2014)

Uhhh, Danke Jungs für die tollen Bilder der Achdnzwansscher! Das sind doch tolle Räder!
Bitte fein drauf aufpassen und nicht kaputtverschönern...


----------



## darkJST (23. Oktober 2014)

Noch ein paar Erinnerungen an die Alpen...


----------



## Th. (25. Oktober 2014)

firlie schrieb:


> @  Th.
> *Bitte, bitte die "Mifa-Klappräder"!!!*
> Schätze die Jugend kennt so was gar nicht mehr und für den Exilanten CC. , der hier nach Lichtjahren wieder mal mitmischt , wärs bestimmt "a Schmankerl" !
> -firlie-





CC. schrieb:


> Die Klappräder würde ich auch gerne sehen!


Weil ihr mich so lieb gebeten habt, habe ich heute mal das rote Pferd gesattelt...




Am Blauen hätte ich erst Luft aufpumpen müssen. Außerdem hat das Rote schon eine innovative Felgenbremse. Mit der klassischen Stempelbremse am Blauen hätte ich mich nicht auf den Trail gewagt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Th. (25. Oktober 2014)

Gefahren bin ich dann auch noch 'ne kleine Runde...
ok - Uphill ist nicht so unsere Stärke...




...dann aber wieselflink durch den Wald...








Früher haben wir sowas auch immer damit gemacht:




und zum Schluss noch 'n Stück flowig:




Hach, genauso als wäre ich noch zehn...


----------



## firlie (25. Oktober 2014)

@ *Th.*
Du bist der Held des Tages  !!!
Das ist doch mal was ganz Extravagantes, das macht dir so schnell keiner nach !
Ich könnte jetzt mosern wegen ohne Helm oder so, aber ich sag mal mit den Worten meines Großvaters (bei einer ähnlichen Situation):
_"Bei nr` Brobefahrd brauchsde dich nih anschalln, n`Ausweiß gannsde ooch daheeme lassn, da sachd geener wass!"_
Also fein, dass Du hier Erinnerungen wecken konntest. Mich täte noch interessieren wie alt das Rad ist. Sind da nicht die Reifen total porös, oder ist das ein Produkt, was unter die Kategorie "Früher war alles besser" fällt ???
Grüße vom -firlie-
(der morgen zum Urlauben an die Ostsee fährt...äätsch !!!)


----------



## Th. (25. Oktober 2014)

Na aber, auf 'nem Mifa Klappi mit _*Helm*_? 
Ich hatte mir sogar eine klassische alte Bommelmütze eingesteckt, allerdings glattweg vergessen aufzusetzen...dafür hatte ich sogar Licht an (sieht man komischerweise nicht - war wahrscheinlich zu langsam) - einmal wegen der _*Sicherheit*_ und zum zweiten wirkt der Rolldynamo schön bremsend. Jaja, machmal muss man auf dem Trail alle Register ziehen 

Also mein Klappi habe ich Anfang der 1980er Jahre bei Sprungversuchen zerbrochen (gab mächtig Ärger, aber zur Jugendweihe dann ein 26er Tourenrad - auch Mifa).
Das Rad auf dem Bild dürfte so Mitte bis Ende der 1980er Jahre hergestellt worden sein und hat die letzten zwanzig Jahre in einer Dresdner Garage in Weißeritznähe geschlafen. Zwischendurch nur mal kurz geweckt als selbiger Fluß 2002 die Garage mal kräftig durchgespült hatte...

Naja, die Reifen sind schon grenzwertig, Speichen rosten so vor sich hin, die orig. Blockpedale sind bei der ersten Berührung schlichtweg auseinandergefallen.
Ansonsten habe ich alle Lager zerlegt, gereinigt und geschmiert - läuft wie ein Bienchen.


----------



## AlterSachse (25. Oktober 2014)

Herbstrunde
Kalt Nass und Neblig



Laub und noch mehr Laub


----------



## sbradl (25. Oktober 2014)

@AlterSachse wo ging die Tour denn lang? Vielleicht sind wir uns über den Weg gefahren. Wir waren 4 Leute


----------



## AlterSachse (26. Oktober 2014)

Guten Morgen an Alle,
hmm 4 Leute hab ich nur mal bei Kapitän HOOK gesehen, aber die sahen auch nicht so nach viel MTB aus. 
Ansonsten nur noch zwei Leute an der Scharfensteinhütte getroffen ansonsten war der Wald MTB leer.
Tour Daten der Mini Runde wie immer in der Datenbank.
Wetter fand ich wirklich nicht so berauschend und heute schauts nicht viel besser aus.
Jetzt erst mal MotoGP schauen und dann sehen wir weiter.
Schönen Sonntag allen, Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CC. (26. Oktober 2014)

Th. schrieb:


> Weil ihr mich so lieb gebeten habt, habe ich heute mal das rote Pferd gesattelt...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich hätte nie gedacht, daß mich so ein häßliches Teil derart in Verzückung geraten läßt. Als Diamantfahrer ist man halt ziemlich geprägt 
Und dafür, daß Du das Teil nicht bloß vor die Garage gezerrt hast, sondern es auch einsatzbereit war und Du auch noch Trails (!) gefahren bist, bekommst Du ****** (in Worten: 6 von 5 möglichen Sterne)!

Der firlie macht schon wieder Urlaub! tztztz 
Wer hat das eigentlich genehmigt? Cheffe???
Und schon wieder an der Ostsee. Der wird doch nicht etwa ein eigenes Ferienheim haben?



Schönen Urlaub!


----------



## Falco (31. Oktober 2014)

Morgens in Zittau:


----------



## firlie (31. Oktober 2014)

CC. schrieb:


> Der firlie macht schon wieder Urlaub! tztztz
> Wer hat das eigentlich genehmigt? Cheffe???
> Und schon wieder an der Ostsee. Der wird doch nicht etwa ein eigenes Ferienheim haben?
> 
> Schönen Urlaub!



Aha, auch wieder so ein "Moser-Fritze" der den armen Teigaffen das verlängerte Wochenende nicht gönnt ;-) !!!
Aber der *-firlie- is back*

Halbtagstour zur Insel Poel (110 km) - im Hintergrund ist Wismar/Hafen zu sehen.




Und jetze geht die Plagerei wieder los, so ein Mist aber auch !!!
-firlie-
*
*


----------



## darkJST (31. Oktober 2014)

Und etwas später im Zittauer


----------



## AstramanSI (31. Oktober 2014)

Heute nur ne kleine Runde gedreht......bissl Altenberg und das Nachbarland erkunden...los gings am Bahnhof gleich mal zum Geisingberg
Nachdem dieser Geschafft war war der weg auf der anderen Seite unser....






....also Materialmordend auf irgendwelchen Steinen Nach Geising und Ab zur Traugotthöhe und Vorher noch ein Blick zurück...."*wir waren da*" 





(Dank an Meier4_DD das ich auch mal ein foto von mir beim Biken hab)




Nachdem die auch erledigt war, war auch schon Das Nachbarland dran.....
Das Ziel schon vor Augen, 






Meinte meine Freundin......"hier der Werfer geht irgendwie nicht......"



Kurze Zeit Später lief es wieder.....Also ab zum Essen zum Mückentürmchen.....die idee hatte nicht nur wir, sondern viele andere auch......also nur nen Imbiss
Krakauer mit Kren und Horcice





Nachdem wir weiter wieder nach Altenberg kamen wurde es mit 9 Grad ziemlich frisch nachdem auf dem Mückentürmchen schöne 15 Grad waren....also den offiziellen wegen gefolgt und mal schnell noch mit 120 HM geglänzt. 




Nachdem der Grenzübertritt mit nem Komprimieren des Dämpfers erledigt war, noch am Georgenfelder Hochmoor vorbei zum Kahleberg.....





Da ist se de *Bergamont-Bande*



Nachdem das erledigt war noch schnell nen Fiesen S2-Trail zur Sommerrodelbahn absolviert.......

Und jetzt ab Räder Waschen


Dank an Meine Freundin für die Bilder


----------



## leler (2. November 2014)

darkJST schrieb:


>


Na, heu, ein Foto aus der Nachbarschaft. 
Nicht, dass mich zukunftig bei der morgentlichen Joggingrunde um den Teich vor Bikern in Acht nehmen muss


----------



## darkJST (2. November 2014)

Morgentlich? Eher nicht Obwohl ich mir immerwieder vornehme mal früh für Bilder aufzustehen...irgendwie klappt das nur für MTB-Touren mit ordentlich Trailanteil.




Das wär mal ein gutes Bild fürs Bilderrätzel


----------



## leler (2. November 2014)

Ohne Tipps wird das schwer 
Sehe mit Schrecken, ich habe Ost und West, Küche und Kirche, Sonnenaufgang und -untergang am Schloss durcheinandergebracht 
Hatte mich durch "später" irritieren lassen. Jetzt ist klar, später kann auch ein Tag später sein 
Eigentlich unverzeihlich, naja, vielleicht kann ich es auf die Grippe schieben...


----------



## darkJST (2. November 2014)

Falco schrieb:


> Morgens in Zittau:





darkJST schrieb:


> Und etwas später im Zittauer



In diesem Zusammenhang ist das zu sehen, da die Bilder von der selben Tour stammen. Das aus Moritzburg von einer ganz anderen.

Auch ein richtig fieses Bild fürs Bilderrätzel:





Da ehemaliges Herrschaftsgebiet, genauer Dornburger Schlösser.

Das andere ist eigentlich ganz einfach: Elbestrand neben der Augustusbrücke


----------



## Th. (2. November 2014)

Hier mal 'was für @tanztee:
Vor einigen Jahren, bei einem Familienausflug, kamen wir an einer alten Apfelbaumwiese vorbei. Die "Griebse" sahen nicht sonderlich schmackhaft aus - gekostet wurde trotzdem...



Seitdem ist das ein fester Bestandteil unserer jährlichen Herbstplanung...sowas von lecker...!



(Location ist selbstverständlich top secret!)

Edith: @tanztee - ich hatte ja noch nicht mal fertiggetippt...da gabs schon 'nen Bildkommentar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tanztee (2. November 2014)




----------



## Rockhopser (3. November 2014)

Th. schrieb:


> Hier mal 'was für @tanztee:
> Vor einigen Jahren, bei einem Familienausflug, kamen wir an einer alten Apfelbaumwiese vorbei. Die "Griebse" sahen nicht sonderlich schmackhaft aus - gekostet wurde trotzdem...
> Seitdem ist das ein fester Bestandteil unserer jährlichen Herbstplanung...sowas von lecker...!



Oh ja, die Äppl & Birrn an unsren Wegesrändern sind mitunter besser, als was so von Sonstwoher in den Supermarktregalen liegt!
Davon hab ich mich auch erst kürzlich überzeugen können, als ich meine Verpflegung auf einer Tour in der Lockwitzer Gegend zu 80% aus am Wegesrand stehenden Obstbäumen bezogen habe ^^

Also wer jetzt noch nen richtigen Apfel/Birne genießen will: ab in die Streuobstwiese!


----------



## Falco (3. November 2014)

Das Motiv hab ich vom @firlie abgeschaut


----------



## baerzold (10. November 2014)

Rund um Bad Gottleuba


----------



## firlie (11. November 2014)

*The fucking bohemian Fog !!!*


----------



## darkJST (11. November 2014)

Nicht ganz so stimmungsgeladen, aber Nebel hatten wir auch:









Mehr da.


----------



## Falco (11. November 2014)

firlie schrieb:


> *The fucking bohemian Fog !!!*



Ich kann mich nach dem Wochenende nicht beschweren


----------



## Th. (11. November 2014)

Falco schrieb:


> Ich kann mich nach dem Wochenende nicht beschweren



dito...


----------



## Freerider1504 (12. November 2014)

firlie schrieb:


> *The fucking bohemian Fog !!!*


 
Richtig starkes Bild


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## baerzold (16. November 2014)

Kurze Sonntagsrunde ins Seidewitztal. 





















MfG Pierre


----------



## leler (16. November 2014)

firlie schrieb:


> *The fucking bohemian Fog !!!*


Coole Stimmung im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes 
Da hilft nur eines: hinauf auf die Gipfel, den Nebel entfliehen....


----------



## sbradl (22. November 2014)

Was für ein Wetter heute, auf 1000m -1° und die Bäume mit Eis überzogen wie im tiefsten Winter (leider kein Bild, war zu kalt zum Anhalten), und im Tal:





Man kann sicher erahnen, wie das Wetter da oben war... super Aussicht wie immer


----------



## ore-mountain (24. November 2014)

von gestern: Böhmischer Wind


----------



## Falco (27. November 2014)

Kleiner Baum


----------



## Th. (27. November 2014)

Modelleisenbahnausstellung?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## darkJST (29. November 2014)

Sowas kommt bei raus, wenn man einer Erziehungsmaßname anheim fällt. Selbst schuld, wenn man 10 Min. zu spät zum Nightridetreffpunkt kommt Wegen kalten Fingern erstmal den 2. Steinweg hoch, welcher mit dem Fully, dank längerer Kettenstreben und trotz zu wenig Luft im Dämpfer, deutlich besser geht als mit meinem HT. Ohne absetzen hab ichs trotzdem nicht geschafft, ohne Publikum fehlt mir die Motivation.
Prima gelegenheit um nochmal die Nachttauglichkeit der Nex3 zu testen. Der Autofokus war trotz viel Licht und scharfen Kanten nicht zu gebrauchen, alles Matsch. Manuell fokussiert, auch nur dank dem hell erleuchteten Blauen Wunder möglich, ergab sich ein druchaus brauchbares Bild.





Edit: in S/W isses auch ganz schick...





Edit2: Dabei habe ich dann entschieden, das ein Schaltwerk durchaus hinüber ist, wenn man das Spiel der Parallelogrammlager in ganzen Millimetern angeben kann, Ersatz ist schon verbaut und wird morgen auf tauglichkeit getestet.


----------



## Falco (29. November 2014)

darkJST schrieb:


> Sowas kommt bei raus, wenn man einer Erziehungsmaßname anheim fällt. Selbst schuld, wenn man 10 Min. zu spät zum Nightridetreffpunkt kommt



Hast nicht viel verpasst, wir waren zu fünft und haben dann auch noch eine Borsbergrunde in der Nacht gedreht.
Die schönste Strecke mit der großen Teilnehmerzahl kombiniert? Ich glaub das war der beste Nightride an dem ich je teilgenommen habe.

Wenigstens bleibt dir das sehr schöne Bild neben der Erkenntnis wieder was ganz tolles verpasst zu haben.


----------



## Falco (7. Dezember 2014)

Einen schönen 2. Advent Euch allen!


----------



## Falco (13. Dezember 2014)

Dresden bei Nacht, ohne Stativ aus der Hand


----------



## leler (13. Dezember 2014)

Schönes Foto! Die Low-Light-Qualitäten der neueren NEXs sind nicht zu verachten 
Überlege gerade, welche Fähre das wohl ist. Vermutlich die unter Papritz, nicht wahr?
Achso, sorry, das hier ist ja gar nicht der Rätsel-Thread


----------



## Falco (13. Dezember 2014)

Ja, ist bei Papritz.

Das Bild ist sogar um volle 2 Blenden nachbelichtet, also ISO6400 Äquivalent. Sieht man aber nicht bei der Auflösung.

Der Unterschied zu den alten ist aber nur etwa eine Blende, wenn man Sonys neusten Wurf mit der aller erste NEX vergleicht.


----------



## Falco (14. Dezember 2014)

Wir hatten lange kein Bild auf dem jemand auf dem Fahrrad sitzt. Ich ändere das mal schnell


----------



## flashblack (15. Dezember 2014)

Naja sitzen tut der da auch nicht!
Aber klasse Foto!


----------



## pille4 (15. Dezember 2014)

Hab meinen neuen gebrauchten Hobel mal direkt vor dem Steinbruch platziert


----------



## Falco (16. Dezember 2014)

Ich finde es geht nur eins, Schnee oder Sonne. Das was Dezember hier im Flachland los ist geht garnicht...

Also ich bin für Sonne, solange der Schnee nicht kommt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gtbulls (16. Dezember 2014)

@Falco danke für die stimmungs- und actiongeladenen Herbstbilder, erinnert an den MTB-freundlichen November; an der Kampenwand sieht es derzeit nicht besser als im Flachland aus.
Da ich nicht so fotofleißig bin, muss dieser Post unvollendet bleiben.


----------



## firlie (19. Dezember 2014)

Da hab ich doch tatsächlich eine dünne, weiße Schicht gesehen, nämlich auf sämtlichen meiner Velos, die im Heizungskeller stehen.
Tja, der Beruf geht vor und da bleiben die Räder eben stehen und eh ich hier von guten Vorsätzen schwafeln tue, ein großes Dankeschön an die aktiven Aktiven die hier posten wie Falco , darkJST , Th. , baerzold, sbradl , ore-mountain , leler ,tanztee ,  Rockhopser ,mathijsen ,  CC., tblade_, AlterSachse, AstramanSI, pille4, gtbulls und alle anderen, die ich vergessen habe !
Fein, dass der Fred zum Selbstläufer geworden ist und der -firlie- sich nicht mehr drum kümmern muss .
Ab und an wird's natürlich mal ein Bildchen geben, wenns dann auch bloß von ner Wandertour ist:





Allen ein schönes letztes Adventswochenende, geschenkreiche, ruhige und vor allem grüne Weihnachten sowie einen guten Rutsch und letzteres meine ich wörtlich, denn dann soll ja der Schnee kommen !!!

Hier noch ein feiner Cartoon, den ich auf meiner Radfernreise in Stralsund entdeckt habe. Passend zum aktuellen Geschehen:





Grüße
-firlie-


----------



## AstramanSI (21. Dezember 2014)

Gestern nachdem ich nur nen Halben Tag arbeiten musste über Kreischa Nach Kesselsdorf den anstrengenden Weg über Possendorf genommen.Leider ist nur ein Foto entstanden aber fast zur Jahreswende wunder ich mich halt über den Baumschmuck den die Kleincarsdorfer so rausholen.... Ansonsten ganz schön Stürmisch.....

Schönen 4. Advent..

Prost


----------



## CC. (22. Dezember 2014)

firlie schrieb:


>


Schöner als mit diesem goldenen-Dezember-Bild kann man's nicht sagen:
Allen ein Frohes Fest und einen großen Braten!
Und auch wenn der firlie gerade (Achtung ein Dreifacher!) "festgebacken" ist  , so kommt er bestimmt demnächst mal wieder dazu, wenigstens ein Rad wieder abzustauben und uns mit einem kleinen Bericht und schönen Fotos (früher Wurm) zu beglücken! 
In diesem Sinne, Grüße an Alle!
CC.


----------



## tblade_ (24. Dezember 2014)

firlie schrieb:


> Allen ein schönes letztes Adventswochenende, geschenkreiche, ruhige und vor allem grüne Weihnachten sowie einen guten Rutsch und letzteres meine ich wörtlich, denn dann soll ja der Schnee kommen !!!



Auch von mir ein frohes Fest. Lasst euch die Gänse, Enten, Karpfen und co. schmecken. In ein paar Tagen passt vielleicht auch das Wetter zur Jahreszeit.


----------



## tblade_ (26. Dezember 2014)

tblade_ schrieb:


> In ein paar Tagen passt vielleicht auch das Wetter zur Jahreszeit.


----------



## tanztee (28. Dezember 2014)

firlie schrieb:


>


  
... gibts das auch als Fototapete? Will spontan mit Firlies Fotos meine Wohnung verschönern 

Guten Rutsch von tanztee!


----------



## firlie (29. Dezember 2014)

So, also die Räder verstauben weiter.
Habe gerade die Langlauf-Brettl gewachst, mal sehen ob ichs noch bringe, oder ob mein nächstes Bild den -firlie- mit nem Knoten in den Beinen zeigt  !

Allen nen schönen Jahresausklang und guten Rutsch !!!





-firlie-


----------



## CC. (29. Dezember 2014)

Ist noch jemand für eine Kleinserie an Fototapete? Ich nehme 20 Rollen 
Allen einen Guten Rutsch! 

Firlie, paß auf! Unter den Brettln is nie gestreut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AlterSachse (11. Januar 2015)

*HI an alle Biker, etwas verspätet allen ein Gesundes Neues Jahr und schöne Touren.*



Der weiße Untergrund mit dem die Falco Truppe so viel Spaß hatte ist leider komplett verschwunden. Gestern gab es nur dunkle Wolken.


----------



## Falco (11. Januar 2015)

Nicht komplett, aufn Schneeberg gab es heute gegen 14:00Uhr Neuschnee.

Aber im Flachland ist schon seit Neujahr kein Schnee mehr


----------



## darkJST (13. Januar 2015)

Wieder was von bissle weiter weg


----------



## firlie (13. Januar 2015)

*Liebes Tagebuch * !

Heute ist der 13.Januar.
Ich habs nach 2Monaten endlich mal wieder aufs Rad geschafft und weil ich alles vergessen habe, was mit der Radfahrerei zu tun hat, war ich natürlich eingepackt wie ein Eskimo.
Dabei waren heute 13°C - PLUS !!!!
Ich hatte Sicht bis Schwarzafrika, die Falter spielten in den Bäumen und auf den Hügeln der Waldameisen war das große Krabbeln angesagt.
Es ist alles so irre, was soll hier bloß noch werden ?
Dein völlig konfuser -firlie-










Das letzte Bild zeigt den Blick auf den "Doberberg" und dahinter, das dürfte allgemein bekannt sein.
Meine Frage an die Wissenden:
Mir ist bekannt, dass die Arbeiten an der Umgehungsstraße erst mal gestoppt sind. Soweit ich weiß, sind noch nichmal konkrete Pläne für die Weiterführung der Trasse vorhanden. Sicher ist natürlich, dass uns in 2 oder 3 Jahren dieser Blick nicht mehr geboten wird, denn der Durchbruch wird (denke ich) rechts neben der Kuppe passieren.
*Weiß einer was Genaues ???????????????????* 
Grüße
-firlie-


----------



## mathijsen (13. Januar 2015)

Wow, das ist mal ein Kalenderbild...


----------



## Falco (13. Januar 2015)

Dann schau mal was die anderen Dresdener hobbymäßig so raus haun, das sind Kalenderbilder 
http://www.dslr-forum.de/showthread.php?t=1503317


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Th. (13. Januar 2015)

Falco schrieb:


> Dann schau mal was die anderen Dresdener hobbymäßig so raus haun, das sind Kalenderbilder
> http://www.dslr-forum.de/showthread.php?t=1503317



Members only?
Mag mich nicht anmelden...

Noch paar schiche Bilder-Seiten von Fast- bzw. Beinahe- und nun nicht mehr ganz Dresdnern:
http://www.elbsandsteinfotografen.de/index.php?option=com_content&view=frontpage&Itemid=1&lang=de

http://www.jpig.de/


----------



## Falco (13. Januar 2015)

Das ist ja doof.

Dann hier
http://www.gerhard-aust.de/gallery/

Ok, ich gebe zu, von ihm kommen die besten Bilder die ich bisher von Dresdens Hobbyfotografen gesehen habe 
Aus Dresden-Pieschen um genau zu sein.

Dagegen wirken unsere besten Bilder wie schnelle Handy Schnappschüsse


----------



## Th. (13. Januar 2015)

Hhm. Um ehrlich zu sein, kommt keine absolute Begeieisterung zustande. Keine Frage, die Bilder sind alle top, allerdings - ich kann es nicht wirklich benennen - die Bilder sind oft unwirklich. Bearbeitet? Überzeichnet? Keine  Ahnung - ich bin nur Knipser. Wenn ich allerdings die Aust Bilder in der Germany-Gallerie "Bastei" oder "Chalk cliffs" ansehe....nein, das ist meinetwegen ein "fotografisches Kunstwerk" - ein "Foto", sprich "Bild", eine "Momentaufnahme" ist das nicht...
Gemälde - sprich wo der Künstler das darstellt/hervorhebt was er selbst empfindet/darstellen will, sind nicht so meins. Eher dann dann die realen Abbildungen von Emotion, Leidenschaft, wasweißich ohne Filter, Langzeitbelichtungen usw. bei jpig.de. Speziell die Schach und WGT Bilder könnt ich mir ewig ansehen...

Nachtrag: Gerade im Italy-Ordner vom Herrn Aust geschnüffelt... da gibt es Val di'Orcia Bilder - keine Ahnung an welchen Registern man da drehen muss - das ist doch nicht real! Da gefällt mir @firlie s Doberberg Bild deutlich besser. HDR ist nicht immer eine Offenbarung...


----------



## mathijsen (14. Januar 2015)

Th. schrieb:


> Wenn ich allerdings die Aust Bilder in der Germany-Gallerie "Bastei" oder "Chalk cliffs" ansehe....nein, das ist meinetwegen ein "fotografisches Kunstwerk" - ein "Foto", sprich "Bild", eine "Momentaufnahme" ist das nicht...
> 
> HDR ist nicht immer eine Offenbarung...


Endlich sagt's mal einer. Ist ja schön, dass es diese technische Methode gibt, aber bei manchen ist sie zum Selbstzweck verkommen. Mal 1 Dämmerungsfoto in dem Stil ist ja ganz nett, aber manche können offenbar gar nicht mehr anders...


----------



## Falco (14. Januar 2015)

Grade ging es noch um Kalenderbilder. Wenn ich in den Laden gehe und nach Kalendern suche, dann sehe ich genau das was da in der Galerie ist.
Um Geschmack sollte es doch garnicht gehen, das löst nur Streitereien aus.

Man könnte natürlich auch darüber philosophieren warum grade sowas zu den häufigsten Kalendermotiven gehört, aber das geht auch am Thema vorbei.


----------



## kodak (14. Januar 2015)

... bin da vollkommen gleicher Meinung von @Th. und @mathijsen, man sollte den Moment einfangen und nicht Stunden im Photoshop basteln, das nenne ich dann Amateurfotografie ... wenn ich dann schon lese das er entsättigt hat das "Blau" hat das mehr mit einem Exkurs in die Bedienelemente von elektronischen Helferlein zu tun als mit Fotografie, aus einem RAW-Bild kann man nun mal nahezu alles machen ... jetzt kommt gleich wieder jemand um die Ecke und meint auch in analogen Zeiten wurde mit Filtern (Cokin usw.) nachgeholfen ... das war alles Handarbeit VOR dem Foto, also er hat sich Gedanken gemacht, dann die Technik eingesetzt, dann den Auslöser gedrückt und sich dann gefreut wenn es funktioniert hat ... heute mache ich ein Foto und dann mache ich mir Gedanken ... nein solch einen Kalender würde ich mir nicht in die Wohnung hängen, das ist Plakatkunst ... bei @firlie Bild kann man schon niederknien, wenn out of the Box ist dann mehr als perfekt, vor allem das gelbbraun der Wiesen ist genial durch die tiefstehende Sonne, die Uhrzeit passt nicht ganz um zu beurteilen ob es unbearbeitet ist ;-)


----------



## Falco (14. Januar 2015)

kodak schrieb:


> wenn out of the Box ist dann mehr als perfekt, vor allem das gelbbraun der Wiesen ist genial durch die tiefstehende Sonne, die Uhrzeit passt nicht ganz um zu beurteilen ob es unbearbeitet ist ;-)



Die Frage ist schnell beantwortet. Steht alles in den Exif Daten 

crs:WhiteBalance = "Custom"
crs:Temperature = "6466"
crs:Tint = "+26"
crs:Exposure2012 = "+0.24"
crs:Contrast2012 = "0"
crs:Highlights2012 = "-100"
crs:Shadows2012 = "0"
crs:Whites2012 = "+63"
crs:Blacks2012 = "-34"
crs:Clarity2012 = "+11"

Er hat bis zum Anschlag die Lichter heruntergezogen, der Himmel war quasi Weiß auf dem OOC Bild.
Dann hat er noch dem Herunterziehen der Lichter den Weißpunkt auf extrem hoch gezogen +10 bis +30 ist schon sehr viel, +63 hab ich bisher noch nie gebraucht. Normalerweise resultiert das in einen total übertriebenen Kontrast. Das OOC Bild muss quasi nahezu Grau gewesen wenn nach so einer extremen Kontrastanpassung der Bildschirm noch nicht leuchtet 
Und dann auch noch den Schwarzpunkt sehr weit nach unten verschoben, was den Kontrast noch mehr verstärkt.
Oben drauf noch etwas Klarheit, was die Kantenkontraste stärkt und das Bild knackiger macht.

Beim Weißabgleich hätte ich aber noch mehr Grün weggenommen. +26 Tönung ist schon die richtige Richtung, aber ich denke +30 oder so wären noch besser gewesen denn der Himmel hat immer noch zu viel Grüntönung.

Alles im allen doch super entwickelt. Nur weil der Kamerasensor die Szene nicht so aufzeichnen kann wie man Sie vor Ort war nimmt, heist es nicht das man das Bild nicht entsprechend einstellen darf. Weiter so


----------



## kodak (14. Januar 2015)

... dann wäre die Frage wie er es denn wahrgenommen hat? So ? Nein, es wäre nur eine Phantasie, da die hochwertige Kamera es nicht besser hinbekommt? ... genau da ist das Problem mit der technischen Spielerei, wenn ich mir alles so hinbasteln kann das es passt :-( ... naja muss jeder selbst wissen, wenn der Himmel wirklich total grau im Original war dann würde ich sagen schlechte Belichtungsmessung, was ich mir aber bei der 650 nicht so vorstellen kann ... also ich würde gern mal das Original sehen ... Weiter so? Wo ist dann die Grenze zwischen Fiktion und Wirklichkeit? Kann ich mir elektronisch meine Welt basteln und zum Tagträumer werden, ich weiss das dies die Industrie gern so hätte und es genug Leute gibt die dann "Hurra" rufen ohne sich über die langfristigen Auswirklungen Gedanken machen ... also lieber @firlie kläre uns auf in Form des Originalfotos, also Out of the Camera ...


----------



## firlie (14. Januar 2015)

*Liebe Leute, macht mal halblang !!!!*
Hatten wir dieses verteufelte Thema nicht schon mal ???
Eigentlich war dieser Thread als Bilderschau gedacht. Jeder so wie er denkt. Wems gefällt, der macht ein Häkchen. Wer begeistert ist, solls gerne kund tun.
Hier sind Bilder gefragt, wir waren mal ne Zeit lang auf gutem Wege dahin.
Ich meine, für die "Pixelfüchse" gibts andere Foren, da kann gezählt werden, aber doch nicht hier, wo die meisten eh nur mit dem Handy oder ner kostengünstigen Kompakten....
@ *Falco*
Du bekommst ne Mail, aber im Moment schaffe ichs nicht, bitte etwas Geduld.
@ *kodak und alle anderen Interesierten*
Wer Interesse hat, dem Schicke ich die Mail auch, die der Falco bekommt. Da könnt ihr dann nachlesen wie der -firlie- mit seinen Bildern schummelt   .... lol + grins !

*Und jetzt, bitte wieder jede Menge Bilder -aller Couleur- !*
Grüße
-firlie-


----------



## Falco (14. Januar 2015)

Es ist nun mal so, wenn man nicht grade zur Blauen Stunde oder Tagsüber in der richtigen Lichtrichtung aufnimmt, dann ist der Himmel nun einfach mal heller als der Boden. Entweder der Boden wird dann richtig belichtet oder der Himmel. Beides geht nur durch EBV oder strikte Zeit und Lichtplanung bei der Aufnahme.

Es ist auch völlig in Ordnung sowas zu machen, denn wenn vor Ort solche unterschiedlichen Lichtverhältnisse herschen. Das Auge stellt sich auch darauf ein und sieht es so wie man es kennt. Die Kamera hingegen kann alles nur Absolut aufnehmen. Und nur weil die Interne Kamera JPG Entwicklung diese Arbeit der Belichtungsangleichung bei vielen Kameras macht, heist es nicht das firlie diese nicht anhand eines RAW Files machen darf.
Könnte daher so sein dass das in der Kamera entwickelte JPG genau so ausschaut wie das was hier manuell in der RAW Entwicklung herausgekommen ist.

Macht euch einfach mal den Spaß und schießt mit iPhone (da sind OOC Bilder schon ziemlich gut entwickelt) und einer RAW fähigen Kamera das gleiche Bild in einer kritischen Lichtsituation. Bei der RAW Entwicklung dann einfach alle Voreinstellungen die eventuell von der Kamerafirmware auf den Rechner übertragen werden resetten und das dann mit dem OOC vom Handy vergleichen. Da werden welten dazwischen liegen. Das RAW file wird viel falcher, farbloser, Kontrastloser und sogar unschärfer sein (wegen Bayer interpolierung und Moire Filter)
RAW Aufnahmen müssen nun mal einfach nachgeschärft werden und das histogramm muss dort auch von Hand auf volle breite gestreckt werden und ggf bei schlechtem Licht etwas an der Farbsettigung gedreht werden.

Kurz zusammengefasst: Man macht in der RAW Entwicklung nur das wofür die Kamera Automatik Zuständig ist.
Bei perfekt funktionierender Kameraautomatik ist RAW Entwicklung überflüssig.

Edit: jetzt hat Firlie noch was dazwischen geschrieben, da komme ich dem mal nach und verlinke wieder was buntes.

Über den Wolken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Falco (17. Januar 2015)

*Geteert und gefedert*


----------



## leler (18. Januar 2015)

Falco schrieb:


> *Geteert und gefedert*


----------



## tanztee (18. Januar 2015)

Hier meine 2 Bilder von der Hausrunde:





In lauschiger Umgebung die Sonnenstrahlen genossen ... nicht im Bild: Möbelhaus, Wüstenroth-Gettho, Autobahn 
... jedes Foto "lügt" ...





Ein Käffchen aus der verrußten Titantasse durfte auch nicht fehlen, hab dazu gleich mal meinen neuen Windschutz ausprobiert (mehr Infos in der Bildbeschreibung).

@firlie und @Falco Vorschlag zur Güte: Da der firlie sich beruflich zur absoluten Reinheit und Ursprünglichkeit verpflichtet hat, erlaubt er sich bei den Hobby-Fotos quasi ein paar "Zusatzstoffe" 

ride on!
tanztee


----------



## Freerider1504 (21. Januar 2015)

Vogtland - 26.12.2014 XMas DH


----------



## baerzold (22. Januar 2015)

*Hier mal ein Versuch,dem heutigen Nebelwetter zu entfliehen.* 

Bilder vom letzten Sonntag, als es so schön sonnig war.


















MfG Pierre


----------



## gtbulls (23. Januar 2015)

Hallo @baerzold und auch @all!
Vielen Dank für die schönen Fotos; wäre hilfreich, wenn sich im Bilder-Fred für die Nicht-Ortskundigen ein Stichwort Beschreibung finden ließe; ansonsten vielleicht für den Rätsel-Fred bunkern .
Das war, glaub ich auch die Intention von @firlie (Post #1).
Grüße @gtbulls


----------



## darkJST (23. Januar 2015)

Mal bitte fleißig Sternchen verteilen, vielleicht schafft Falco ja nen Doppel


----------



## tanztee (23. Januar 2015)

gtbulls schrieb:


> Hallo @baerzold und auch @all!
> Vielen Dank für die schönen Fotos; wäre hilfreich, wenn sich im Bilder-Fred für die Nicht-Ortskundigen ein Stichwort Beschreibung finden ließe; ansonsten vielleicht für den Rätsel-Fred bunkern .
> Das war, glaub ich auch die Intention von @firlie (Post #1).
> Grüße @gtbulls



Die Location ist ja bei Falco stets im Bild eingebaut, aber ansonsten kann ich dem nur beipflichten.

ride on!
tanztee


----------



## baerzold (23. Januar 2015)

gtbulls schrieb:


> Hallo @baerzold und auch @all!
> Vielen Dank für die schönen Fotos; wäre hilfreich, wenn sich im Bilder-Fred für die Nicht-Ortskundigen ein Stichwort Beschreibung finden ließe; ansonsten vielleicht für den Rätsel-Fred bunkern .
> Das war, glaub ich auch die Intention von @firlie (Post #1).
> Grüße @gtbulls



[email protected],
Ja auch ich stimme Dir voll und ganz zu.  Freue mich selbst ja auch jedes mal über schöne Bilder mit ein paar beschreibenden
Worten dazu.
Sorry das ich es bei meinem letzten Post selbst vergessen habe. Wahrscheinlich ist meine Konzentration um diese Uhrzeit
nicht mehr die Beste (für mich als Frühaufsteher ist das in der Woche schon recht spät).

So und jetzt noch mal ne kurze Beschreibung.

Die ersten drei Bilder sind jeweils auf dem *Quirl *entstanden. Einem Tafelberg nahe Königstein in der Sächsischen Schweiz. (Im zweiten Bild
sieht man den Ort Königstein selbst)

Das vierte Bild ist der* Teufelsgrund *nahe Leupoldishain. Gleich neben dem ehemaligen Wismut Gebiet.

So und jetzt bitte weiter mit schönen Bildern.

Schönes Wochenende allen 

MfG Pierre


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kodak (24. Januar 2015)

... verschoben nach Tourenberichte  ... als Teaser


----------



## CC. (24. Januar 2015)

Das ist ja schon fast ein ausgewachsener Tourenbericht ,)
Fein!


----------



## Falco (25. Januar 2015)

Ich habe die Lösung für die schwachen Teilnehmerzahlen gefunden:





So waren wir letzte Woche auch zu viert 


@kodak, das hätte ich auch lieber in den Tourenberichten gesehen. Da sind so viele Bilder in deinem Beitrag und Text gibt es auch noch jede Menge


----------



## baerzold (26. Januar 2015)

Am Samstag aufn Zschirnstein gabs noch Schnee 









Weiter unten im Gelobtbachtal sah es dann aber so aus









MfG Pierre


----------



## firlie (27. Januar 2015)

@ *baerzold*
Bist ein Glückspilz undn richtiger Mann (andere lagen winterbluesig auf dem Kanapee )!
Sehr schön !


----------



## baerzold (27. Januar 2015)

Jo!!
Frau und Kind waren für eins, zwei Tage bei den Schwiegereltern.
Da musste die freie Zeit einfach fürs Bike genutzt werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CC. (27. Januar 2015)

firlie schrieb:


> @ *baerzold*
> Bist ein Glückspilz undn richtiger Mann (andere lagen winterbluesig auf dem Kanapee )!
> Sehr schön !


He, he, raus mit Dir! Fehlt Dir die Knute? Nächste Woche gibts Sonne überm Pulverschnee. Dann würde ich gerne wieder Bilder vom "Frühen Wurm" sehen...

@baerzold: Die Heldenlandschaft sollte eigentlich Heldentourlandschaft heißen - war ein Schreibfehler und für die Insider = Mitleser im SVTF hier bestimmt.


----------



## Falco (27. Januar 2015)

Schnee? Echten Schnee?

Hab mich erst letzte Woche zu früh gefreut und wir haben dafür direkt ein paar Regentage kassiert 

Damit es kein Ärger vom Themenstarter gibt, schnell noch ein Bild aus dem sogenannten "Winter"


----------



## Th. (28. Januar 2015)

Letzten Sonnabend war ich auch unterwegs - allerdings habe ich es nur auf rund 25% der @kodak - Runde gebracht. Irgendwann hatte ich so viel Schlamm/Laub/festfrierenden Schnee am Rad, dass der Umwerfer total verweigerte und auch das Schaltwerk extrem lustlos agierte. Von ohrenbetäubenden Bremsgeräuschen abgesehen war auch die mangelnde Bereitschaft der Variostütze wieder auszufahren sehr nervig - ok, das kenne ich noch vom letzten Winter, unter 0°C ist's lausig.

Bild habe ich auch - da war das Rad sogar fast noch sauber:




Imposanter waren eigentlich die Spuren im Kellergang, wo ich das Rad nach dem Kurzausflug zum Abtauen zwischengeparkt hatte....
Ich frage mich, wie das die Verfechter der Meinung: "Ein Rad gehört in die Wohnung..." händeln...? Badewanne wäre m.E. die einzigste Option...


----------



## mathijsen (28. Januar 2015)

Th. schrieb:


> Imposanter waren eigentlich die Spuren im Kellergang, wo ich das Rad nach dem Kurzausflug zum Abtauen zwischengeparkt hatte....
> Ich frage mich, wie das die Verfechter der Meinung: "Ein Rad gehört in die Wohnung..." händeln...? Badewanne wäre m.E. die einzigste Option...


Vorm Einparken zur Tanke in die Waschbox fahren, oder im Hof mit dem Gartenschlauch abduschen...


----------



## Th. (28. Januar 2015)

mathijsen schrieb:


> Vorm Einparken zur Tanke in die Waschbox fahren, oder im Hof mit dem Gartenschlauch abduschen...


Ich habe schon mal mit dem Gedanken gespielt, mir so eine Kübelspritze von der Feuerwehr zuzulegen (gibt es deutlich günstiger als diese 12V Autodruckdinger), allerdings ist das auch nur die halbe Wahrheit: Ein tropfnasses Rad auf dem Laminat parken? Selbst (oder weil) mit Bauplane darunter würde mein Herzliebchen einen Schreikrampf kriegen....


----------



## mathijsen (28. Januar 2015)

Fehlendes Herzliebchen und eigenes WG-Zimmer machen es einfacher. 
Spaß beiseite, in FG wird's schon auf dem Weg von der Tanke nach Hause durch Fahrtwind trockengepustet und den Rest lass ich dann noch 10-15 min im Hausflur abtropfen.
In DD steht es eh im Keller.


----------



## kodak (29. Januar 2015)

@Th. Sternstrasse Waschbox , da wird es auch trocken bis nach Hause ... aus Erfahrung muss ich sagen das dies mit diesen Spritzen nicht die Erfüllung war, hatte auch recht wenig Volumen und am Samstag wurden 75% des Wassers erst einmal für den Auftauvorgang benötigt, dabei ist das ja heiß/warm (das in der Waschbox) ... schönes Bild für das Fotorätsel übrigens, aber auf der anderen Seite auch nicht :-( denn Tante Brille findet es sofort ;-)


----------



## kodak (1. Februar 2015)

bei 50 cm feinstem Pulverschnee wechsel ich schon mal den Untersatz ;-)





je nach Blickrichtung gab es das meist typische zweigeteilte Wetter ... 





oder viel angenehmer für die Seele ...





Auf alle Fälle nahezu perfekte Bedingungen, bis 10:30 auch Andrangtechnisch "grün", dann weiter östlich auch noch relative Ruhe gefunden ...


----------



## Th. (1. Februar 2015)

Oh, ganz so toll kann es ja dann doch nicht gewesen sein - 15.00 Uhr stand dein Auto + Ski inside schon wieder im Heimathafen....

-ok- wer weiß, wann ihr los seid, und ihr hattet sicher mehr Spaß als ich heute...


----------



## Falco (2. Februar 2015)

Nur der Baum verrät die Jahreszeit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## darkJST (3. Februar 2015)

Stimmt, André fährt ja sehr lang optisch warm angezogen Wobei, das Licht passt nicht zum Sommer

- -

Da ich es jetzt nicht mehr als Bilderrätzel nehmen kann...


----------



## kodak (3. Februar 2015)

... sehr schöner Blick auf das Fasanenschlösschen von der Schloßinsel in Moritzburg ...


----------



## kodak (4. Februar 2015)

... gestern wieder auf Abwegen unterwegs, ein Novize hatte sich auch anstecken lassen und sich wacker 15 km durch die herrliche Schneelandschaft treiben lassen ... vielleicht schreibt er noch etwas dazu, auf alle Fälle hat er sich sehr gut geschlagen auf unbekanntem Untersatz ... doch hier ein paar Bilder

Speicherbecken Altenberg - 1




Speicherbecken Altenberg - 2





kurz vorm Kahleberg verließ uns die Sonne ...


----------



## kodak (4. Februar 2015)

Big Brother is watching you ... 8:30 Einstieg in die Loipe und 13:00 Antritt der Heimfahrt, beides auf nahezu leeren Straßen, auf der Rückfahrt relativere ich das auf unsere Fahrtrichtung, die Gegenrichtung übte sich im kollektiven Schlangestehen ... z.B. Dippoldiswalde --- Oberkarsdorf :-(



Th. schrieb:


> Oh, ganz so toll kann es ja dann doch nicht gewesen sein - 15.00 Uhr stand dein Auto + Ski inside schon wieder im Heimathafen....
> 
> -ok- wer weiß, wann ihr los seid, und ihr hattet sicher mehr Spaß als ich heute...


----------



## firlie (4. Februar 2015)

kodak schrieb:


> ... gestern wieder auf Abwegen unterwegs, ein Novize hatte sich auch anstecken lassen und sich wacker 15 km durch die herrliche Schneelandschaft treiben lassen ...



*ThankYou for die schönen Bilder !!!*


----------



## kodak (4. Februar 2015)

Gern geschehen ... am Ende der Tour war der Mond unser Begleiter, leider war ich etwas durchgefroren, so dass die Versuche alle nicht wirklich sehenswert sind ... aber der Novize hat viel Erfahrung mit LR und RAW Entwicklungen, vielleicht kann er noch etwas herauskitzeln ... ich habe dazu weder Zeit noch ein Händchen

kodak - der OOC-Verfechter ;-)


----------



## AlterSachse (4. Februar 2015)

HI,
in Zittau ist zwar alles noch mehr oder weniger in grau gehüllt, aber im Gebirge sah es am WE schon was besser aus.
Ansonsten bin ich immer noch im Winterschlaf Modus. 
Wer meine Garmin Karte verwendet, ich hab sie etwas überarbeitet und auch einen Neun Style dazu erstellt.
Gruß


----------



## AstramanSI (8. Februar 2015)

Heute nur ne kleine Runde um Kedo mit Fahr durch den Zschonergrund und zur A4/A17 
Der Wind war wunderbar Eisig und nach 2 Stunden hatte ich auch keinen Bock mehr....hihi


----------



## kodak (8. Februar 2015)

... gestern noch einmal intensiv auf Abwegen gewesen, -12 Grad in der früh waren kein Spass, die Sonne und die Gewissheit was kommen würde liessen einem keine Chance, so ging es schon früh hinauf, als Fluchtpunkt vor dem eventuellen Verkehrschaos wurde der Parkplatz am Campingplatz in Altenberg gewählt, vollendet freie Platzwahl war angesagt, also die Front gen Sonne und die Ausfahrt in nahezu direkter Linie erreichbar, eine Schicht Creme für's Gesicht und schon ging es los, strahlender Sonnenschein, knirschender Schnee und leere Loipen, ein paar Schübe später war auch die beißende Kälte kein Problem mehr ... ein paar Impressionen eines perfekten Skitages ...

























auf dem Kamm bot sich heute auch ein Blick aufs Böhmische Land...





... ja lieber Milleschauer, du stehst auch auf der Liste, mal sehen ob es dieses Jahr mit uns klappt, mein Opa hat dich 1928 mit dem Motorrad bezwungen, so erzählte er jedenfalls ...





die Loipen füllten sich mit der Zeit und der Heimweg wurde angetreten, so bot sich die Karawane Namens "Gegenrichtung" dar ... 





... so war der Plan für heute klar anders definiert, das Rad sollte ein wenig bewegt werden, die Eier waren alle und somit auch die Richtung klar, das dazu noch eine leicht gepuderte Landschaft kam machte es noch angenehmer, gewählt wurde das Winter-/Tourenrad, sollte ja nur eine "kleine" Runde werden, auf Grund des netten Windes und der liebeswerten Graupelschauer wurde der Minimalweg von 32 km/450hm gewählt ... 









nehme noch Hinweise zu Eierverkäufern im Gebiet dieses Bergmassives gern entgegen ... 





(Keulenberg, mein Standort ist ca. hier 51.045429, 13.638027 )

wieder ein schönes Wochenende gewesen ...

@AstramanSI ... sind wir uns begegnet an der Kapriole bzw. hatte der Mitfahrer ein Scott ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mathijsen (12. Februar 2015)

Hier schon mal ein paar Bilder von mir von letztem Wochenende:





Gefrorenes Hochwasser:








Mehr hier: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/73560


----------



## darkJST (13. Februar 2015)

Nur um zu Haus festzustellen, dass das Stativ im Auto lag...ging auch so





So unhüpsch isses hier garnicht...jetzt wo sich ein adequates Sportgerät für das viel zu viel an Schnee in meinem Besitz befindet


----------



## kodak (13. Februar 2015)

... wer mit Rad ins Gebirge will, beste Bedingungen, der Regen vom Mittwoch hat den Schnee in Beton verwandelt, dazu noch sehr reizvolles Wetter, Anfänger kommen auf Geschwindigkeit, leider ist die akustische Wahrnehmung der Schuppenski entsprechend hoch ;-) ...

großer Galgenteich mit Kahleberg ...





Kreationen der Natur ...











Blick vom Kahleberg ...









Impressionen ... der Westwind treibt den Böhmischen Nebel vor sich her ...















40 km/800 hm ... auf LL


----------



## kodak (15. Februar 2015)

... Faschingszeit ;-) ...

Fahrräder die unter Naturschutz stehen ...





grasende Schwäne auf dem Acker ...








und sonstige unerwartete Begegnungen mitten in der Pampa ...


----------



## AstramanSI (15. Februar 2015)

Heute nur ne kleine runde gedreht.....25 KM sollten reichen da Sonne auch nicht in Sicht war. nur mal Kurz Nach FTL an den Brüderweg.
DaniB1985 war auch mit von der Partie und so wurde das ganze gemütlich angegangen....


----------



## firlie (15. Februar 2015)

*Da fiebert man die ganze Woche einem sonnigen Sonntag entgegen und dann alles Grau in Grau. *
*Wie von Gotteshand riss heute Morgen plötzlich der Himmel ein Spältchen auf und bot einen Blick auf AlterSachse  & **Rockhopser - Country *





* das stimmt natürlich nur halb, weil, die Beiden wohnen nicht da, dürften aber den einen und anderen Winkel besser kennen als unsereiner 
(= Lausitzer Gebirge ).*


*
*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tanztee (16. Februar 2015)

@firlie ... wieder ein Stückchen Fototapete ... brauch bald ne größere Wohnung 

ride on!
tanztee


----------



## Falco (17. Februar 2015)

Kastenwald


----------



## tanztee (22. Februar 2015)

Nach längerer Pause wieder mal auf den Hometrails unterwegs:

Laub- statt Schneesurfen




Son typischer Hometrail im Plauenschen Grund:




Hier eine meiner Lieblingstreppen: Erst steil, dann mit maximal blödem Kantenabstand, fast zum Schluß die da direkt auf eine Mauer zu:




Ride on!
tanztee


----------



## Falco (22. Februar 2015)

Schön dich wieder auf dem Rad zu sehen, sind doch schon fast 2 Monate vergangen. Doch früher warst du fleißiger und hast auch zu wenigen Bildern eine schöne Geschichte zu den Umständen geschrieben. Zum Beispiel wie du dir die Freiheit für die Runde erkämpfen musstest. Dabei sind die Bilder von dir noch taufrisch, die hatten garkeine Zeit vor der Forumveröffentlichung im Album zu reifen 

Um das Pflichtbild für den Beitrag nicht zu vergessen, eine gestellte Aufnahme vom vorletzten Nightride


----------



## tanztee (22. Februar 2015)

Falco schrieb:


> Zum Beispiel wie du dir die Freiheit für die Runde erkämpfen musstest.



Tja, leider sind die Birnen noch nicht reif und mit frischen Schnittblumen siehts auch mau aus ... bin einfach losgefahren ... zu Hause kam dann die Frage: "Du bist ja schon da" (nur weil ich im Hellen zurück bin) 

Daumen fürs Bild!

ride on!
tanztee


----------



## wedge47 (23. Februar 2015)

Ein Tourenbericht für die mehr oder weniger Asphaltrunde wäre für ein MTB Forum eher nicht angebracht, deshalb hier im Fotofred. Ich hab am Sonntag aus Zeitmangel und Putzfaulheit die Bilz-Route (35,1km 414hm 1:50h) unter die Räder genommen. 

Hier ein Foto von einem der wenigen Feldwege. Die Kirschallee mit Blick auf Schloss Rochsburg. 




Augenscheinlich ist es stärker bearbeitet, out of cam war es kaum zu gebrauchen und spiegelte auch nicht die Realität wieder. Nun entspricht es eher meiner Erinnerung und zusätzlich etwas mehr "künstlerische Freiheit"


----------



## leler (23. Februar 2015)

Schmuck! Nette Wolkenstimmung!
Bei Scrollen fällt mir natürlich das S auf dem Bike auf .-) Vielleicht sehen wir uns 2015 mal zur Dienstagsrunde in der Chemnitzer Straße in C-Grüna...


----------



## wedge47 (24. Februar 2015)

Hatte letztens gar nicht geschrieben, dass @Falco 's Nightride Bild Klasse aussieht. Die Beleuchtung durch den Hintermann bringt die Spuren der Anstrengung sehr gut zur Geltung. Der Servo Autofokus der Sony muss ja echt Spitze sein oder wieviel Ausschuss is da dabei?

@leler: Ja richtig erkannt ein Stein aus Alu. Auch wenn es terminlich schwer wird ich hoffe dieses Jahr mal an einer Dienstagsrunde teilnehmen zu können.

So und gleich noch eins von heute... Abenddämmerung hoch über dem Chemnitztal. Sonnenuntergang geht irgendwie immer.


----------



## Falco (24. Februar 2015)

Danke euch, bei dem Licht läuft das ganz normal mit Fokusnachführung. Der Ausschuss kommt nur durch die Belichtungszeit von 1/50s

Mal nicht in der Nacht, sondern von der letzten Heiderunde


----------



## darkJST (25. Februar 2015)

Oll, aber nach langer Zeit für gut befunden:





Weniger oll


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## baerzold (27. Februar 2015)

Hallo Leute,
Ich hab heute mal paar Überstunde abgefeiert und das herrliche Wetter zum Biken genutzt.
Das Kind war in der KITA und die Freundin auf Arbeit... und ich hab mich mal auf die Suche nach ein paar 
neuen Trails rund um Bad Gottleuba gemacht. 









Außer einem Stuhl in *Birke-Massiv *hab ich leider nichts neues gefunden.

MfG Pierre


P.S. später gibts noch paar mehr Bilder


----------



## baerzold (28. Februar 2015)

So noch ein paar Bilder zur Freitagsrunde.

Im Felsengebiet Raabsteine. 










Nach mehrmaligem Auf und Ab durchs Gottleubatal gings über die Felsenbrücken bei Berggießhübel wieder zurück.










Hallo Herr *Specht??*






Und noch ne kleine Aussicht. (hinten im Dunst unsere Landeshauptstadt)






MfG Pierre


----------



## CC. (28. Februar 2015)

Sehr, sehr fein! Mehr davon bitte. .. vor allem von trockenen Trails ohne Winterkaka...


----------



## Falco (28. Februar 2015)

Zählt das schon als trocken?


----------



## AstramanSI (1. März 2015)

Heute nur mal bissl ins Triebischtal.....Irgendwie war da jemand der Meinung man könnte doch mit dem Quad auch bissl Rum Fahren.....dem Entsprechend sah mein Rad dann auch noch bis Kesselsdorf aus.



 

Naja das wasser wird es schon sauber Machen


----------



## Falco (6. März 2015)




----------



## baerzold (8. März 2015)

Heute am Lederberg





meinen neuen Vorbau (60mm) getestet. Ist ein Unterschied wie Tag und Nacht zum alten (100mm) Vorbau


----------



## darkJST (9. März 2015)

Kleiner Appetitanreger


----------



## CC. (9. März 2015)

Saluti al Lago!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Falco (9. März 2015)

Die Straße kenne ich, die ist am linken Berg auf meinem Gardasee Bild.


----------



## darkJST (10. März 2015)

Rüschtüsch


----------



## AlterSachse (14. März 2015)

HI, nach all den schönen Bildern im Touren-Bericht Trade hier mal eins wie es bei uns im Osten noch ausschaut.



Ich bin echt neidisch auf das DD Wetter und die tollen Touren die dort gefahren wurden.
Gruß


----------



## firlie (15. März 2015)

*Wie sie sehen, sehen sie nichts !!!*





Kurztrip, heute am Sonntag (15.03.2015), auf den Hohen Scheeberg um *IHN* noch einmal zu treffen !
Grüße
-firlie-


----------



## CC. (15. März 2015)

Das ist heldenhaft!


----------



## tanztee (15. März 2015)

@firlie : Wo ist das rote Osterei? 
Du und : ziemlich beste Freunde?

ride on!
tanztee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AstramanSI (15. März 2015)

Heute ein Ritt zu den Schwiegereltern nach Lichtenberg ins Erzgebirge.  Rückweg wurde für das Rad angenehmer......Auf nem Thule Träger
Nachdem ich in den bitterbösen Wald(ugs. Tharandter Wald genannt) reinfuhr erschlug mich erst mal der Forst.  


 
Noch einen letzten Rest Schnee gesehen und dann weiter nach Müdisdorf


 
Das Essen wartete......


----------



## Th. (15. März 2015)

Da hat sich sicher mal jemand richtig viel Mühe beim Eigenbau gemacht - und jetzt wächst das Ding einfach so ein...


----------



## Falco (16. März 2015)

Während unserer Safari in der sächsischen Schweiz stellte sich Martin todesmutig einem ausgewachsenen sächsischen Bergtieger


----------



## tanztee (16. März 2015)

@Falco  ... ich habe so eine Situation einmal dank starker Nerven überlebt:





ride on!
tanztee


----------



## sbradl (16. März 2015)

Wenn man sich den Blick des Tigers anguckt, hättest du keinesfalls auch nur einen cm näher ran gehen dürfen. Dann wäre die Situation bestimmt eskaliert.


----------



## firlie (17. März 2015)

@ *tanztee   %  Falco*

Gesucht werden in dieser Woche also die schönsten Katzenfotos !
Na Jungs, bei uns in der Provinz würde sich keiner in der Dreck schmeißen, wegen so einem Kittekatze - Dings, aber daran erkennt man eben die Städter -  oberbreites Grinsen  -

Gestatten: " Theodor der Einäugige "





Schöne Woche 
-firlie-


----------



## AstramanSI (18. März 2015)

Heute die Sonnenstrahlen genossen ohne wind aber nur ne kurze runde in und Um Kesselsdorf gemacht.
Nix Spannendes....
Heute Abend gehts dem Nobby Nic an den Kragen. Da darf der Marathon Racer Wieder drauf
Leider hab ich heute keine Katze erblicken können um bei dem dieswöchigem Fotowettbewerb mitmachen zu können


----------



## tanztee (18. März 2015)

@AstramanSI hat uns kraft seiner Bikefotos von Katzenfotos exorziert ... alleine hätten wir das nicht geschafft 
Nebenbei: Checker Pig und "rigid" ... wenn das nicht schon Kult ist, was dann  

ride on!
tanztee


----------



## AstramanSI (18. März 2015)

Ich gestehe Besserung......Am Wochenende hol ich das Fully wieder raus.....hihi


----------



## AstramanSI (3. April 2015)

So da hier irgendwie während meines Urlaubs nix los war, 
Hier zwei Fotos aus dem Unterinntal
Leider ging es nur so bis 1000 MüA.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AlterSachse (4. April 2015)

Was soll schon los sein bei den Wetter


----------



## sbradl (4. April 2015)

AlterSachse schrieb:


> Was soll schon los sein bei den Wetter


Das Wetter war doch suuuuper! Wir hatten heute fast die ganze Zeit Sonnenschein. Nur auf dem Hochwald kamen 10min lang ein paar Schneeflocken runter. Allerdings war es stellenweise etwas schlammig. Aber ich hätte jetzt auch mal wieder Lust auf schneefreie Trails...

Da kein Fotograf dabei war, kann ich leider nicht mit Bildern dienen


----------



## firlie (8. April 2015)

*Ostermontag 2015 - Bilder für die Wetterannalen*

Tja, wer hätte das noch am frühen Montag-Morgen gedacht !
Der -firlie-, das frühe Huhn, schon zeitig und ganz allein im Elbsandstein. Die Affensteine blinken im ersten Licht des Tages und alles ist so herrlich wetterschön....





Gegen 9e bin ich dann drüben. Affensteine. Treffe zwei Ranger die vom Winterberg kommend ihre Runde drehen. Nette Typen. Unvorstellbar mit denen mal aneinander zu geraten. Der SmallTalk weitet sich zur halben Stunde aus. Es hat mittlerweile angefangen zu schneien. Dicke Flocken und beim Abschied stehen 3 -fast- Schneemänner auf dem Felsriff.





Auch ich mache mich wenig später auf den Weg und an den Abstieg. Was jetzt von oben herunter kommt sind Massen weißen Zeugs !
Das, was an Weihnachten gefehlt hatte, kommt jetzt doppelt und dreifach.
Am Zeughaus -gegen 10 Uhr- sind es mehrere Zentimeter die da herum liegen.





War ich frühs noch ganz allein, steht jetzt die Blechlawine der Städter unten an der NeumannMühle.
Mir ists egal. Die ersten Sonnenstrahlen kommen durch und in einer Stunde werde ich am Ostertisch von meinem Abenteuer schwärmen...

Für eventuelle Nörgler: es ist ein bisschen viel Text geworden, Tschuldigung dafür ;-) !
Grüße
-firlie-


----------



## darkJST (8. April 2015)

Gegen die halben Romane im andern Faden (nicht als Kritik zu verstehen!) hält sich das doch sehr in Grenzen und illustriert die Bilder sehr schön


----------



## darkJST (17. April 2015)

Bei mir sind auch mal wieder ein paar Bilder zusammen gekommen...Bericht gibts dann sicherlich wieder von Falco. Ich war zu tief in der Sauerstoffschuld um mir groß was merken zu können


----------



## baerzold (19. April 2015)

Heute auf'n Sněžník 









Und auf dem Weg dahin. (Grenzplatte)





war nach längerer Pause mal wieder richtig Klasse heute.


----------



## Th. (19. April 2015)

Um auch mal wieder was zu schreiben...
Nach wochenlanger familienübergreifender Grippe im Winter hoffte ich im Frühjahr mal wieder 'n Stück Fahrrad zu fahren... das gelang mir sogar, zeigte allerdings sofort noch etwas Schrauberbedarf für die kommende Saison. Nicht lange überlegt und getan... Zu fast nächtlicher Stunde noch schnell 'ne kurze Proberunde ums Haus... Beim ersten Lostreten aus den Hausschlappen rausgerutscht und mit den nur noch sockengeschützten Zehen versucht, diese in den Beton zu bohren. Da dies recht schmerzhaft war, reflexartig nach oben geschnellt und von unten mit voller Wucht gegen die pinbesetzte Plattformpadale gehämmert...



Der stechende, nicht nachlassede Schmerz führten mich in die nahegelegene Chirurgie....Fraktur Großzehe. Der (im Bild untere) Pin hat das vorderste Glied der Zehe schlichtweg gespaltet...
Sauber hinbekommen. Statt irgendwelcher Radschuhe trage ich jetzt italienisch-namiges Schuhwerk für mindestens die nächsten 3 Wochen...



Plus: Blödheit muss einfach wehtun, sonst lernt man nichts.
Nochmal Plus: Radfahren geht trotzdem - muss nur den Sattel bissel höher stellen


----------



## kodak (20. April 2015)

@Th. Gute Besserung :-( ...


----------



## firlie (20. April 2015)

@ *baerzold*
Glückwunsch dem heldenhaften Glückspilz  ! 
Sicht auf dem Schneeberg - wahrscheinlich bis nach Afrika ...

@ *Th.*
Gute Besserung dem Pechvogel  !
Äh...ein unappetitliches 1tes Foto ...nüscht für den Bilderfreund -firlie- :-(((( !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CC. (20. April 2015)

Heiliger Strohsack! Gute und vor allem schnelle Besserung für Th.
Hattest zumindest eine ruhige Hand, somit ist das aussagekräftige Foto hier voll berechtigt. .. Und offensichtlich trägt man dieses Jahr ....maritimo blu - all' stilo italiano . Da bin ich mit meinen fleischfarbenen Reha-Utensilien vom Vorjahr. ..ziemlich out 
Grüße vom CC.
*der sich mit seinen Klickpedalen auch im unwegsamen Gelände ziemlich wohlfühlt.


----------



## baerzold (20. April 2015)

@*Th. *
auch von mir gute Besserung

@*firlie *
Ja die Sicht war ganz gut. Nur am Horizont etwas nebelig.
Ich dachte eigentlich man kann den Jeschken sehen, der versteckte sich aber im Dunst.


----------



## baerzold (20. April 2015)

CC. schrieb:


> Grüße vom CC.
> *der sich mit seinen Klickpedalen auch im unwegsamen Gelände ziemlich wohlfühlt.



Die gestrige Abfahrt (dieser östlich liegende verblockte Trail) vom Schneeberg, hat mir wieder mal gezeigt das es nun endlich mal
Zeit für paar* Plattformpedale* wird. 
Als sich mein Vorderrad zwichen zwei Steinen verhackte und ich einen Fuss runter setzen wollte, kam ich mal wieder nicht aus den Klickern.
Und so gings ab übern Lenkern voll auf die rechte Schulter. 
Ohne Klickpedale wäre das nicht passiert. 

MfG Pierre
(der der jetzt bald mit Plattformpedalen fährt)


----------



## Hendrik1988 (21. April 2015)

Hier mal zwei Bilder aus Westsachsen mit der Empfehlung das Trailcenter Rabenberg zu besuchen.


----------



## mathijsen (27. April 2015)

Vorgestern sind wir durch den Lausitzer Frühling gefahren:






Th. schrieb:


> Statt irgendwelcher Radschuhe trage ich jetzt italienisch-namiges Schuhwerk für mindestens die nächsten 3 Wochen...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bei der fetten Sohle könnte man doch locker Cleats unten dranschrauben.  Gute Besserung!


----------



## Falco (1. Mai 2015)

Ein paar entspannte Bilder von unserer Talsperrenrunde









Nur gegen Ende hat es hier und da etwas gezogen als wir kurz davor waren die 2000hm zu knacken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## leler (1. Mai 2015)

Entspannt am Abgrund ... typisches Falco-Touren Understatement .-)


----------



## AstramanSI (2. Mai 2015)

Heute mal wieder mit dem Stadtrad zu den Schwiegereltern...smile.....Bei Sohra war die Hälfte geschafft.
Blick Zurück....da hinten aus dem Bitterbösen dunklen Wald bin ich mit schlechtem Wetter Angereist.

 

Am Jungfernborn wurde ich begrüßt von Meister Lampe auf Morgendlicher Erkundungstour....








Dannach ging es nach Burkersdorf.....ein kleiner Blick auf Frauenstein im Hintergrund und ab nach Lichtenberg




Von der Horde Wildschweine die ich dann noch getroffen hatte erzähl ich lieber nix....
Gruß Steffen


----------



## baerzold (3. Mai 2015)

neulich im Wald


----------



## Th. (3. Mai 2015)

Da ihr bei dem Wetter sicher wieder die herrlichsten Touren gefahren seid, kümmere ich mich derweil mal um den Nachwuchs...


----------



## kodak (4. Mai 2015)

baerzold schrieb:


> neulich im Wald


Das wäre doch das perfekte Rätselbild gewesen ... ja auf was für Ideen manche Menschen so kommen ;-)


----------



## Falco (4. Mai 2015)

Bei dem Wetter musste man wirklich jede Minute Nutzen. So auch unsere Feierabendrunde





Diesmal ohne Licht, dafür auch nur grade so in der Dämmerung angekommen


----------



## AstramanSI (13. Mai 2015)

Heut Nach Feierabend nur mal nicht durch die Stadt, sondern übers land.....und irgendwie bin ich dann in Freital raus gekommen und hab mal schnell auf den Auslöser gedrückt.


----------



## tblade_ (14. Mai 2015)

Nach diesigen 6°C heute morgen brach dann doch noch die Sonne über die Hänge der schwarzen Pockau herein:


----------



## AlterSachse (15. Mai 2015)

*Auf zum "Vokurka" (Gurke)*
Heute endlich mal eine etwas längere Neue Tour unternommen.
Alle Daten dazu hier.

Licht und Schatten




Kleiner Trail




Ein Stück Panoramma von der Gurke


----------



## leler (17. Mai 2015)

Bevor die Bildermassen aus dem Zittaer Gebirge hier eintreffen, schnell ein paar Fotos von einer kleiner Tour Anfang Mai im Böhmischen Mittelgebirge unter dem Motto "Ü7". Ziel waren also die 700er linkselbisch. Die beiden 700er rechtselbig fielen dem Tempo zum Opfer.






Kletecna/Kletschen 706m - Gipfelparamide





Kletecna/Kletschen 706m - Auf/Abstieg





Milesovka/Milleschauer 836m - obligatorisches Gipfelfoto
... diesmal mit Rad, schließlich war der Aufstieg mit fahrbarem Untersatz anstrengend genug





Milesovka/Milleschauer 836m - Fernblick nach SO




Milesovka/Milleschauer 836m - Wetterwarte





Milesovka/Milleschauer 836m - Fernblick nach S




Milesovka/Milleschauer 836m - Fernblick nach SW
... auf die nächsten Gipfelziele: Klotzberg (vorn rechts) und Radelstein (hinten links)





Parez/Klotzberg 736m - Gipfelbuch





Parez/Klotzberg 736m - Auf/Abstieg
... zur Abwechselung mal fahrbar





Klec/Perkenberg 721m - "Gipfel"

Auf Fotos vom Hradistany/Radelstein und Ostry/Wostreyberg habe ich am Ende verzichtet, um nicht versehentlich in der Dämmerung von einem Jäger mit Hirsch oder Wildschwein verwechselt zu werden .-)

---

Schöne Gegend und recht ruhig - mal abgesehen vom Milleschauer. Sicherheitshalber sollte man aber langes Beinwerk mitnehmen (Brennnesseln) und auch ein Schloss kann nicht schaden, um das Rad unterhalb des Kletecna/Kletschen stehen lassen zu können.
Viel Spass!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## darkJST (21. Mai 2015)

Naja Bildermassen...wir hatten doch nur vier Kameras dabei

Unsere Himmelfahrt zum Jeschken:



 

 

 

 



Mehr Bilder gibts wie immer im Album


----------



## darkJST (27. Mai 2015)

Irgendwie spinnt der Uploader gerade...aber alles einzeln hochzuladen habe ich keine Lust...


----------



## firlie (27. Mai 2015)

@ *darkJST*

Angesichts Deiner Hochglanz - Schönwetter - Sonnenbilder um "Christi Himmelfahrt" herum, krieg ich das Maul nicht zu !!!!
Staunen, übergroßes Staunen !
Die 3 Stunden, die mir, als Grundnahrungsmittelversorger der gemeinen Bevölkerung, am "Männertag" zustanden, hab ich bibbernd auf dem RaceBike verbracht.
Was hier, leicht dramatisiert als Bild erscheint, war in Worten und Zahlen ausgedrückt:
unter +10°C bei eisigem Wind, eine gekürzte Streckenführung wegen arschkalter Kälte und nach 60 km ein stocksteifer -firlie., den man...äh Frau in die heiße Wanne tragen musste ....






Grüße
-firlie-


----------



## darkJST (28. Mai 2015)

Kaum zu glauben, dass das der gleiche Tag war

*Unterwegs mit dem Oybiner Gebirgsexpress* (@Rockhopser )

Meine Erinnerung an den Tourverlauf ist trotz durchaus vorhandener Geländekenntnis sehr dünn, das Tempo war mir zu hoch^^

Das Pano gabs ja schon...



 



Hätte so ein schönes Bild werden können...aber du bist einfach zu schnell


 



Into the darkness...


----------



## Rockhopser (5. Juni 2015)

@darkJST :
Egal ob hier oder im Tourenfred - ich hau mich weg 
Ihr habt tapfer durchgehalten.

@firlie:
starkes Bild!


----------



## darkJST (5. Juni 2015)

Gestern etwas Höhentraining


----------



## storck-riesen (7. Juni 2015)

Heimatbesuch


----------



## Raumfahrer (13. Juni 2015)

Brooks in felsiger Gegend...


----------



## AstramanSI (21. Juni 2015)

Nachdem ich lange nicht mehr geschrieben hatte mal wieder ne kleine Radtour nach Arbeit.
Von Nickern nach Kesselsdorf über Possendorf und meine Heimatstadt Freital.
Mit bedrohlichen Wolkenfomationen am Himmel.
Aber ich wollte unbedingt nochmal die Tour fahren die ich eine Woche vorher schonmal machte. Diemal aber mit 26 statt 29 Zoll
Ich hoffe ihr erkennt was auf den Fotos.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## darkJST (2. Juli 2015)

Ein paar Impressionen von der DIMB-Tour im Zittauer:




 

 

 

 



Mehr da.


----------



## Falco (26. Juli 2015)

Amphibienfahrzeug





In der Slowakei sind sie den Trends weit voraus, bei dem Gefährt kann selbst ein Fatbike nicht mithalten.


----------



## darkJST (28. Juli 2015)

Zittau ist doch immerwieder schön




 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 



Edit: Mehr wie immer im Album


----------



## mathijsen (29. Juli 2015)

Wer ist denn die nette Trail-Lady?


----------



## sbradl (29. Juli 2015)

mathijsen schrieb:


> Wer ist denn die nette Trail-Lady?


Das handhaben wir mal so wie @Falco mit Gps-Tracks - wird nur bei einer gemeinsamen Tour verraten


----------



## tanztee (5. August 2015)

... ich war mal wieder ein paar Tage im (heißen) Böhmen unterwegs - Bericht folgt!





Hier bin ich am letzten Tag auf dem Ralsko und stürze mich gerade in die finale Abfahrt.

ride on!
tanztee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## leler (6. August 2015)

tanztee schrieb:


> ... ich war mal wieder ein paar Tage im (heißen) Böhmen unterwegs - Bericht folgt!
> ride on!
> tanztee



Bin auf die Abenteur im Ex-Sperrgebiet gespannt ...


----------



## firlie (7. August 2015)

@ tanztee + leler

Herrliche Wortspiele hier im Bilderfred ("heißes Böhmen" = "Sperrgebiet")
Da darf man wahrlich gespannt sein ;-) !

Damit ich im eigenen Fred nicht ganz nackelig dastehe, gibts das hier.
Hatte vor einer Woche auf meinen über 1000 Kilometern alles dabei, auch wieder viel Regen :-((( ! - und es war heftig !!!
Alles Weitere wie angekündigt mal später als Bericht !





Grüße vom -firlie- der jetzt noch ne Woche zum Faulenzen ins ******Hotel fährt !!!


----------



## CC. (7. August 2015)

firlie schrieb:


> Alles Weitere wie angekündigt mal später als Bericht !


Mach ma hinne! Mich plagt schon die Neugier. ..



> Grüße vom -firlie- der jetzt noch ne Woche zum Faulenzen ins ******Hotel fährt !!!


Viel Spaß!


----------



## mathijsen (7. August 2015)

firlie schrieb:


> Hatte vor einer Woche auf meinen über 1000 Kilometern alles dabei, auch wieder viel Regen


Der hat immerhin, wie man sieht, für schicke Fotos gesorgt.


----------



## darkJST (31. August 2015)

Etwas weiter südlich gewesen...

Vom Madritschjoch runter auf Höhe der Zufall-Hütte





Dreisprachenspitze mit Blick auf den Monte Scorluzzo am Stilfser Joch.


----------



## darkJST (1. September 2015)

Noch bissle was, jedoch von @solarsound

Oberhalb vom Latsch im Vinschgau:





Eben da:





Rifugio Garibaldi vom Tibethaus aus:


----------



## firlie (3. September 2015)

> Vom Madritschjoch runter auf Höhe der Zufall-Hütte



Das klingt wie:nur runter und mit der Bahne hoch  - auf jeden Fall prächtige Bilder !
★ ★ ★ ★ ★


----------



## darkJST (3. September 2015)

Eine derartge Tourenkonstellation wäre mit den beiden mitgereisten nicht möglich gewesen, daher wurde alles hoch gefahren (nur David) bzw. geschoben.


----------



## Falco (4. September 2015)

Der eine oder andere hat es sicher schon mitbekommen das ich mit Tilo die 1000 Meilen gefahren bin und einige Leute hinter mir lassen konnte.
So sichert man sich seine Platzierung:





Indem man die Verfolger mit Heuballen überrollt


----------



## leler (6. September 2015)

Aha, deshalb hab ich Dich also nicht mehr eingeholt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## firlie (21. September 2015)

Während die einen bei Tourhalbzeit einen wunderbaren Saisonausklang feierten, vertrugen andere das gute Tschechische Bier wohl nicht. Zum Glück hatte unser Guide für alles Vorsorge getroffen ....









Tausend Dank an den Radladen Haza für die gestrige fulminante Jahresabschlusstour !

PS. Hoffe, der "Alte Sachse" schreibt noch bisschen was dazu ...
Grüße
-firlie-


----------



## AlterSachse (22. September 2015)

firlie schrieb:


> PS. Hoffe, der "Alte Sachse" schreibt noch bisschen was dazu ...



Na klar doch, hab es sogar schon fertig.
Nachzulesen hier.


----------



## AstramanSI (22. September 2015)

AlterSachse schrieb:


> Na klar doch, hab es sogar schon fertig.



Feine Sache....Top


----------



## firlie (25. September 2015)

Grüße aus den Elb-Sandstone-Mountains  ! 
Es "waberte" heute recht lange und ich hatte gegen 10e noch Glück den legendären Elbnebel zu erleben! 
Grüße auch nach München und an *CC. *!
M & M schickt jetzt fortwährend Busse durch Deutsche Lande. Das soll kostenlos sein und Du bist doch auch so ne Art Vertriebener ! 
TAKE THE CHANCE !!!





(M&M = Mutter Merkel)
Grüße
-firlie-


----------



## mathijsen (26. September 2015)

Falco schrieb:


> So sichert man sich seine Platzierung:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Finde es interessant, dass der Beitrag auch einmal mit "Hilfreich" bewertet wurde. Wenn es bei der nächsten gemeinsamen Tour über eine gemähte Wiese geht, versuche ich auf jeden Fall, vorm Johannes zu bleiben. Sicher ist sicher...


firlie schrieb:


> Grüße auch nach München und an *CC. *!
> M & M schickt jetzt fortwährend Busse durch Deutsche Lande. Das soll kostenlos sein und Du bist doch auch so ne Art Vertriebener !
> TAKE THE CHANCE !!!


Besser nicht, sonst ist sein Foto spätestens am nächsten Tag in irgendwelchen rechten Blogs mit Kommentaren wie: "Von wegen arme Flüchtlinge! Die haben bessere Fahrräder als wir!!!111EinsElf"


----------



## Falco (26. September 2015)

Letzte Woche bei einer Sonnigen Runde mit Micha und Blick in ein Dorf bei Kreischa


----------



## AstramanSI (27. September 2015)

Falco schrieb:


> Blick in ein Dorf bei Kreischa



Wohin gehts den bitte nach Quohren....hihi

Schönen Sonntag allen
Leider war ich heute gefangen in Berlin auf ner Messe


----------



## darkJST (29. September 2015)

@Falco mutiert zum Landschaftsfotographen

Letzte Woche hatte ich Erstkontakt:





Schönes Wetter hatten wir aber auch:









Bericht gibts dann möglicherweise in der dunklen Jahreszeit.


----------



## Falco (29. September 2015)

@darkJST und du zum dauerurlauber in den Alpen 

Hab noch mehr Actionbilder:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## darkJST (29. September 2015)

Warn doch nur vier verlängerte und ein normales WE


----------



## Falco (29. September 2015)

Das reicht schon um uns nicht-Alpinisten neidisch zu machen 

Bei uns sieht der Blick ins Tal immer noch so aus:


----------



## AstramanSI (4. Oktober 2015)

So mal paar kleine Bilder von unserer gestrigen Fahrt vom Tschechichen 
Sněžník über die östliche Abfahrt vom Schneeberg



 

 

 

 

 

 
mehr runtergepoltert....., über den Lachenberg-Trail


 
nach Niedergrund und dann wieder wie immer "HOCH"
Da ich immer wieder gefragt werde...."Ja dach Hoch...."


 
Am Ende sind feine 1050 HM mit 40KM zusammengekommen.
Und alle waren froh das wir wieder am Auto waren.

Kann ich nur empfehlen die beiden Trails als fun Tour miteinander zur Runde zu verbinden.

Gruss Steffen


----------



## Falco (4. Oktober 2015)

Die andere Schneebergabfahrt ist auch nicht schlecht


----------



## AstramanSI (4. Oktober 2015)

@*Falco*

Fein Fein....gefällt mir.....wo ist das? bin für(fast) jede Abfahrt offen


----------



## Falco (4. Oktober 2015)

Das ist die Südliche Abfahrt





Die ist durchgängig Anspruchsvoll S2, mit 1-2 fießen Schlüsselstellen welche vielleicht etwas drüber sind.

Gibt noch eine dritte Südwestlich.

Die östliche ist offener, nicht so eng wie die Südliche. Aber kompatibel für Starrgabel fahrer sind sie alle 3 




Wobei auch da ein paar knifflige Stellen dabei sind


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AstramanSI (4. Oktober 2015)

Na dann...Auf Auf.... mal sehen was ich alles Zerknacke


----------



## Falco (6. Oktober 2015)

Von 7 bis 19Uhr, jede Minute Tageslicht genutzt, so muss das sein.


----------



## Falco (8. Oktober 2015)

Noch einen Dank an @mathijsen für die Tour, ohne ihn wäre es bei mir wohl ein sehr langweiliger Samstag geworden.


----------



## firlie (9. Oktober 2015)

Auch wenns wieder mit dem Schmalrädrigen war, hier 3 von 200 Bildern die ich zusammen mit allerhand Geschriebsel im Rennrad Forum stehen habe.
Also, wer sich die Zeit vertreiben will, Freude an ReiseBerichten und Impressionen hat:

http://www.rennrad-news.de/forum/threads/reisebericht-dresden-hamburg-brunsbüttel-kiel-flensburg-ist-jetzt-vollständig.137146/













Grüße
-firlie-


----------



## HorstBond (9. Oktober 2015)

firlie schrieb:


> Also, wer sich die Zeit vertreiben will, Freude an ReiseBerichten und Impressionen hat:




Ja, das mußte ich jetzt komplett lesen, schön geschrieben und wie immer super Bilder.
Danke!


----------



## AstramanSI (9. Oktober 2015)

*Sooo aus Gefällt mir....wurde erst mal Gewinner.
Wie ein genialer Roman zu lesen und feinste Bilder*


----------



## AlterSachse (13. Oktober 2015)

Gestern schnell mal ne Runde nach den ersten wirklichen Minus-Graden.


----------



## AlterSachse (18. Oktober 2015)

Nach 4 Regentagen kam heute sogar mal ganz leicht die Sonne durch und da musste es einfach noch mal raus gehen.


----------



## Falco (18. Oktober 2015)

Regentage sind eher was typisches für Wales, doch da sah es bei uns fast jeden Tag so aus:


----------



## AstramanSI (18. Oktober 2015)

heute mit meiner Freundin ne runde bei feinstem Wetter auf Usedom gedreht.
Und siehe da....was man alles im Unterholz findet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mathijsen (19. Oktober 2015)

Was es dort so für Berge gibt...


----------



## Falco (27. Oktober 2015)




----------



## firlie (28. Oktober 2015)

@ *Falco*
In der "Hall of Art" würden die Dein letztes Bild in etwa so interpretieren:
_*Der Künstler will uns hiermit seine Sehnsucht nach Ruhe und Einsamkeit von der postmodern-urbanen Welt demonstrieren !*_
Und in der Tat scheints Dich in letzter Zeit öfters vom Rad zu wippen, die Hibbeligkeit hat nachgelassen und Du entdeckst die Schönheit der Natur für dich!
Fein, ich find das Klasse  !

-----------------------
Was tut man nicht alles um seinen Helden zu huldigen und so hab ich während meines Kurzurlaubes an der See eine "Jens Voigt" Gedächtnis-Ehrenrunde nach Dassow unternommen.
PS. Können Helden eigentlich jünger sein als man selbst  ?

*Eine Hommage an ein ganz großes Kämpferherz:*






Grüße
-firlie-


----------



## Falco (28. Oktober 2015)

Danke euch, fand die Bank sehr einladend, aber nicht zum drauf sitzen, sondern zum knipsen. Musste erstmal die Mitfahrer davon abhalten mir das kaputt zu machen 

Die hätte man auch als Bilderrätsel nehmen können, die steht einfach mittem im Nirgendwo. In keine Richtung existiert ein Weg.
Allerdings hab ich das nun schon mit GPS Koordinaten hochgeladen.

Alternativ hätte ich ein Suchbild aus Wales um meinen Beitrag nicht ohne Foto abzuschließen.

Wo ist der Robert?




Würde gern wissen mit welchem Gefährt der Hirte die Wand da mittem im Bild hoch fährt. Mit dem Rad ist die nicht machbar, die könnte genau so gut Part einer Enduromotorrad Stage sein, echt verrückt.


----------



## darkJST (28. Oktober 2015)

Versteckt sich hinterm Stephan(?)?

Hmn, Stillleben mit Bank hätt ich auch noch, wunderte mich grad, dass das garnicht hier im Fotoalbum ist. Version Postkartenkitsch


----------



## flashblack (28. Oktober 2015)

nein er sitzt davor


----------



## darkJST (29. Oktober 2015)

Entspannungstour im Sommer, würde auch fürs Bilderrätzel taugen...nur dass dort außer Feldweg nix is


----------



## sbradl (31. Oktober 2015)

Mal was ganz anderes. Heute bei der Lausitz Rally bei Boxberg geschossen:


----------



## AlterSachse (1. November 2015)

@sbradl das schaut fein aus

Ich hab dagegen gestern noch mal das Wetter genutzt und einige Trails abgefahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kodak (2. November 2015)

... ja ein wunderschöner Herbst irgendwie ... Teichstein Nähe Zeughaus ... direkt am Fahrradweg durch den NP gelegen ...


----------



## mr.malcom (2. November 2015)

@kodak da bin ich gestern auch vorbei gekommen.

Ist zwar nicht in Sachsen, aber trotzdem nett:



Sonnenaufgang in Ehrwald.


----------



## Th. (2. November 2015)

...und von mir auch ein paar Schnappschüsse eines Herbstausfluges vom letzten WE (ohne Rad - ist aber wohl egal...), könnte auch im Rätselfred stehen - muss aber nicht sein. Familienwanderung zur Schönen Höhe Dittersbach-Dürröhrsdorf.






Auf dem Rückweg noch ein Schnappschuss 



Die Majas und Inkas oder so haben sauberer gearbeitet - ein Hingucker ist's alle mal und ich sehe viel Liebe fürs Detail darin...


----------



## Falco (3. November 2015)

Hab mal was mit Lichtaufbau gemacht









Ich betone bekanntlich immerzu dass meine Bilder Schnappschüsse sind, doch 10-20min Aufbau und Abstimmung kann ich hier nicht mehr als Schnappschuss verkaufen


----------



## Hendrik1988 (4. November 2015)

Nach Falcos schönen Barsch & Bär Bildern gibts von mir auch mal was herbstliches.


----------



## sbradl (5. November 2015)

Tolle Bilder wie immer hier!

Warum findet man zu diesem "Barsch und Bär" Rennen nix im Netz???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## spümco (5. November 2015)

weil das wie bei den meisten Enduro Rennen ist - eben mehr il - als legal. Wobei die Burschen das schon sehr professionell aufziehen.
Aber schau mal auf kanjero-studios.de, da gibts paar Infos...


----------



## darkJST (5. November 2015)

Spielereien...


----------



## Falco (8. November 2015)

Paar Bilder von gestern


----------



## AstramanSI (8. November 2015)

Heute mal bei feinstem Wetter ne Runde mit dem Stahlesel gedreht Richtung Erzgebirge......in Grillenburg gefiel's mir so gut da musste ich ein Foto machen


----------



## Falco (11. November 2015)

Eins meiner Lieblingsbilder:


----------



## Falco (16. November 2015)




----------



## AstramanSI (22. November 2015)

So die letzten beiden Tage noch ein Wenig gefahren......Gestern (Sonnabend) noch mit Regen.....


Heute(Sonntag)Dann schon die Kältere Gangart. Leichter Puder am Landberg


----------



## Falco (22. November 2015)

Kleine Mittwochsrunde


----------



## AlterSachse (22. November 2015)

Heute hat er erstmalig zugeschlagen


----------



## darkJST (23. November 2015)

Am Samstag hatte es im Zittauer ja auch schon geschneit, blieb nur nicht liegen Apropos:








Und schon etwas her beim Schwarzwald Bike Marathon...





Das hab ich aber nicht selbst geknipst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Falco (30. November 2015)

Die Durchquerung des prächtigen Brecon Beacon Nationalpark sollte jeder mal gemacht haben. Es war einfach fantastisch, obwohl man mit dem anfangs ungewöhnlichen Anblick der tiefgrünen Landschaft schon vertraut war, erfuhr man dort noch intensivere Eindrücke. Sobald man aus der Ortschaft hinaus fährt dauert es nicht lang und man sieht in jede Himmelsrichtung nur noch tiefgrüne Erhebungen wie auf einer Modelleisenbahn. Egal wo man hinblickt, man taucht einfach vollständig in diese fremde Umgebung ein.

Doch das alleine war noch nicht verrückt genug, es tauchten Verkehrsschilder auf die vor Schafen warnten. Über mehrere Kilometer verteilt  tauchten dann nur wenige Zentimeter neben dem Asphalt grasende Schafe auf. Völlig tiefenentspannt liefen diese am Asphaltstreifen entlang während die Autos rasant nur eine Handbreite daran vorbei schossen als wäre es dass normalste der Welt. Ein einfach unbeschreibliches Erlebnis.


----------



## mathijsen (30. November 2015)

Falscher Thread?


----------



## Falco (30. November 2015)

Ist nur ein Bild, also passt das


----------



## mathijsen (30. November 2015)

Ich meinte jetzt nicht wegen der Örtlichkeit, sondern weil sich der Text wie der Ausschnitt aus einem Tourenbericht liest.


----------



## AstramanSI (3. Dezember 2015)

Heute nach Feierabend bloß ne Kleine Runde über den Freitaler Windberg gedreht.
Und kurz die Aussicht genossen...es wurde recht schnell kalt.


----------



## Falco (7. Dezember 2015)

Extra für euch in ganz groß hochgeladen


----------



## Th. (7. Dezember 2015)

Kleiner Umweg beim Brötchenholen - frisch war's!


----------



## AstramanSI (24. Dezember 2015)

Heute nochmal ne kleine Runde in der Schönen Dresdner Heide.
Treff halb 10 an der OSH....und dann gemeinsam paar spots erkunden mit dem Herrn Direktor.
Nachdem wir uns den Priesnitzgrund bis zum Kannenhenkel hochzu warmgefahren hatten, gings dort in der nähe noch ein wenig durchs unterholz und dann über Pfeilhaus und Sandgrube zum Auto. 
Derweil waren wir dann schon zu Dritt und so machte das auch noch ein wenig mehr Spaß.
Stellvertretend als Bild zu Weihnachten noch ein Motiv von der Sandgrube in Richtung Stadt.
Ich wünsche allen ein Frohes Fest und lasst euch Reich Beschenken.

Gruss Steffen ps. und bis bald im Wald


----------



## baerzold (26. Dezember 2015)

Wenn das mit dem Wetter so weiter geht siehts im Wald bald wieder so aus, wie hier im Mai diesen Jahres.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Falco (27. Dezember 2015)

Hier ein Bild von unserer Straßentour:





Ich weise jede Anschuldigung, die Mitfahrer durch den Schlamm geführt zu haben, von mir. Andres Rad sah vorher schon so aus.


----------



## kodak (29. Dezember 2015)

... habe mir heute auch eine kleine NachAdventsGuteVorsätzeTour gegönnt, das Wetter war sehr zwiespältig, aber neue Gegenden kennengelernt und nach 123km/1700hm vielleicht auch etwas Kalorien verbrannt ;-)
Sonne und 9 Grad Plus auf 700m



Nebel, sehr starker und eiskalter Wind bei 1 Grad minus in 900m


----------



## Falco (29. Dezember 2015)

Mal was anderes aus dem Wald





Noch lacht er, doch die spannende Frage ist, ob man von dort aus trockenen Fußes wieder ans Ufer kommt


----------



## Th. (29. Dezember 2015)

Ich stehe ja nicht ganz so auf den Weihnachtskram - hier sollte man aber mal den Aufwand würdigen...


----------



## AstramanSI (30. Dezember 2015)

Heute bloss ne Runde zu den Seerenteichen, 


 
Dann Gri-Bu


 
 Dann Hetze,


 
und übern Landberg wieder Heim.....


 
Gemütliche 47 KM

Und jetzt von mir schonmal guten Rutsch ins neues Jahr, da ich morgen ni Fahren darf.


----------



## Falco (2. Januar 2016)

Kleine Dresdenumrundung vom letzten Wochenende.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Falco (4. Januar 2016)

Und noch ein Bild aus Berggießhübel


----------



## Falco (5. Januar 2016)

Wüster Teich bei -10°C


----------



## baerzold (17. Januar 2016)

Gestern hab ich das passende Sofa zum Schauckelstuhl aus dem* "Wo bin Ich Bilderrätsel Sachsen"* Thread gefunden.
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/wo-bin-ich-bilderraetsel-sachsen.500799/page-184#post-13473131









Ach war das entspannend dort so schaukelnd zu sitzen und die Aussicht zu genießen.


----------



## mathijsen (17. Januar 2016)

Ließ das sich wenigsten schaukeln? Bei dem Stuhl sind die Seile so lang, dass es praktisch unmöglich ist, genug Schwung zu bekommen.


----------



## Hendrik1988 (18. Januar 2016)

Dann doch die Räder den Brettern vorgezogen. Stellenweise konnten wir nur Schieben, egal welches Gefälle. Die Trails im Wald ließen sich dagegen gut fahren. Am Ende haben wir trotzdem mehr Bilder als Höhenmeter gemacht. Vielleicht ahnt jemand wo wir uns rumgetrieben haben.


----------



## ore-mountain (18. Januar 2016)

Hendrik1988 schrieb:


> Dann doch die Räder den Brettern vorgezogen. Stellenweise konnten wir nur Schieben, egal welches Gefälle. Die Trails im Wald ließen sich dagegen gut fahren. Am Ende haben wir trotzdem mehr Bilder als Höhenmeter gemacht. Vielleicht ahnt jemand wo wir uns rumgetrieben haben.


 
Sieht ja Magic aus ;-)

Ich hab dann doch lieber gestern die Powderlatte vorgezogen! Ich sag nur Zechengrund ;-)


----------



## baerzold (19. Januar 2016)

mathijsen schrieb:


> Ließ das sich wenigsten schaukeln? Bei dem Stuhl sind die Seile so lang, dass es praktisch unmöglich ist, genug Schwung zu bekommen.



Jo das hat schon funktioniert. Ich denk mal wenn man zu zweit auf dem Zweisitzer schauckelt geht das ganz gut.


----------



## kodak (20. Januar 2016)

baerzold schrieb:


> Gestern hab ich das passende Sofa zum Schauckelstuhl aus dem* "Wo bin Ich Bilderrätsel Sachsen"* Thread gefunden.
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/wo-bin-ich-bilderraetsel-sachsen.500799/page-184#post-13473131
> 
> 
> ...



Ist das am Cottaer Spitzberg? ... nein die Schaukel kenne ich nicht, mir ging es eher darum mein Gedächtnis zu schärfen, wenn ja dann wohnt da wohl ein Schaukelbauer in der Nähe , da die Punkte recht eng beieinander liegen


----------



## baerzold (20. Januar 2016)

Jawohl ist am Cottaer Spitzberg


----------



## kodak (23. Januar 2016)

Fremdgegangen bin ich gestern wieder ... Dank Resturlaub und guter Vorhersage ging es bei leicht unterkühlten Temperaturen Richtung Altenberg ... der Plan schien aufzugehen, Sonne





oh ja, Sonne satt und feiner Schnee begrüßten mich ...





selten solch eine Sicht gehabt auf dem Kahleberg ... auch wenn ich noch ein Stück weit wollte, so muss der einfach dabei sein ;-)









das Wolkenband veheisst nichts Gutes :-(





naja, was soll es, weiter gehts ... die Sonne sagte an der Biathlonwettkampfstrecke auf Wiedersehen, bald nahm ich auch Abschied von Deutschland und straff das nächste Ziel angesteuert ... am Mückentürmchen gab es eine Klasse Aussicht auf den weiteren Weg ... 





dazu einen feinen Schneesturm ... ich bin bestimmt nicht aus Watte aber irgendwie war die Motivation im Keller, also Entschluß zur Umkehr, die Hohe Tour ist eine feine Sache aber ein wenig Genuß darf auch sein ... wenigstens gab es auf dem Kamm noch ein Abschiedsbild


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## darkJST (1. Februar 2016)

Und jetzt Aprilwetter...


----------



## AstramanSI (9. Februar 2016)

mit Feinen Bildern kann ich irgendwie nicht so recht dienen.....
Letztes We im Dunklen raus um zeitlich dann auch bissl früher wieder daheim zu sein....




 


Man musste ja auch noch einen Geburtstag besuchen....


----------



## petrol (20. Februar 2016)

Letzten Freitag


----------



## carasc (9. März 2016)

Sonnenaufgang am Stausee Rabenstein letzte Woche. Anhang anzeigen 470991


----------



## carasc (9. März 2016)

Die Bilder sind meist auf meinen morgendlichen Bäckerrunden entstanden und sind aus der Region Chemnitz, Stollberg, Hohenstein-Ernstthal.
Edit. Der Radfahrer bin nicht ich.


----------



## AlterSachse (14. März 2016)

So werde mich einfach mal aus dem Winterschlaf zurück melden.
Hab am Bike und an neuen Touren gearbeitet.
Kleiner Ausblick der Heutigen Tour.
Unten noch einiger maßen warm




Weiter oben sah es dann schon etwas anders aus







zum Ende dann das was man im Frühjahr sehen will







So das war es vom kleinen Ausflug, *.gpx wie immer in der Datenbank, schöne Woche an Alle, Gruß


----------



## tanztee (14. März 2016)

AlterSachse schrieb:


> So werde mich einfach mal aus dem Winterschlaf zurück melden.



Du hast damit die Saison eröffnet  
... fühle mich jetzt irgendwie unter Zugzwang 

ride on!
tanztee


----------



## firlie (17. März 2016)

@ *AlterSachse*
Aaah ! - die neue *WAFFE *ist da !
Quietscht noch mächtig und ist sehr in *GOLD* gehalten, das kostet Dich nicht nur ein *"Böhmisches"* mein Lieber ;-) !
PS. Kilometer haste auch schon ! Werd mir auch was Neues holen, vielleicht motiviert das ein bissl !
Grüße
-firlie-


----------



## AstramanSI (17. März 2016)

@firlie Machst du dieses Jahr wieder so ne Feine Reise?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AstramanSI (17. März 2016)

Letzte We bloß ne kleine Runde nach Arbeit......


----------



## AlterSachse (4. April 2016)

*Kleine Tour zur Kaple Kalvari und zum Heiligen Stein*
So da endlich mal warmes Wetter hab ich die kleine geplante Tour unter die Räder genommen. Da aber noch immer geschwächt von der Grippe war ich froh als alles ein Ende hatte.
*Achtung Tour nicht nach fahren*, da ab KM 23 der Weg dann mal nicht weiter geht, Privatgrundstück mit hungrigen Hund. Ansonsten ne nette Runde mit allerhand Steigung. Gruß


----------



## Th. (6. April 2016)

Letzte Sonnenstrahlen heute auf der Feierabendtour.
Ziemlich erstaunt (um nicht *erschrocken* zu sagen) waren wir über die massiven Forst*pflege*maßnahmen im befahrenen Bereich. Viele - ehemals kleine - Pfade sind zu verfestigten Waldautobahnen mutiert.
Auch der im Bild zu sehende Weg nördlich der Hofewiese war mal deutlich schmaler - fast schon ein schicker Singletrail.
(Die zerkarrten Schlammpassagen am Anfang und Ende dieses Weges verschweige ich mal dezent...)


----------



## darkJST (14. April 2016)

Die Idee ist mir dann auch gekommen als ich nochmal drüber schlief...habs verschoben. (Bezieht sich auf den Post unter meinem...)

Link zum vorhergehenden Post:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/die-...n-fern-der-heimat.748148/page-3#post-13739623


----------



## tanztee (15. April 2016)

Äh, falscher Thread ... auch wenn ich jetzt den Oberlehrer mime: dank Falco haben wir http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/die-sachsen-auf-reise-touren-fern-der-heimat.748148/, hier sollten eigentlich nur ein oder zwei Bilder rein, ne Zeile Text und fertig.

Hast trotzdem den Daumen von mir!

ride on!
tanztee

Kurzer Post in o.g. Thread mit Link??? Nur damit meinem Ordnungswahn genüge getan wird


----------



## cxfahrer (16. April 2016)

Kriebstein: ü50 drop
Vorsicht Hochkantvideo .
Am Donnerstag bei Schauerwetter, es war recht rutschig. Dafür keine Menschenseele...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Falco (18. April 2016)

2 Meter breite Wege fetzen


----------



## cxfahrer (18. April 2016)

Hochwald?


----------



## Falco (18. April 2016)

Nein, sondern Schneeberg. Da gibt es mehr als bei der Hochwald Abfahrt und die sind größer und fester.


----------



## darkJST (18. April 2016)

Sehen ähnlich interessant aus wie die großen Spielsteine an dem Kegelberg vor zwei Jahren


----------



## Falco (23. Mai 2016)

Heimlich Michas Fotos direkt von dem Kameradisplay geklaut um die Lorbeeren einzuheimsen


----------



## tanztee (29. Mai 2016)

Zwei Pics von der Hausrunde:

oberhalb des Tännichtgrund, ein ganz besonderer Trail 





Der Wanderweg wird im mittleren Bereich über die 5 Brüder umgeleitet. Die Wandermarkierung ist (dünn) durchgestrichen:





Die komischen Beutel am Lenker sind neues selbst genähtes Bikepacking Gear: _Feedbags _(Futterbeutel) für Snacks, Cam, Tempos und son Zeug. Erster Test immer auf der Hausrunde!

ride on!
tanztee


----------



## firlie (30. Mai 2016)

tanztee schrieb:


> tanztee



"Herr Quittenbrot" ... wie kommt man denn auf so etwas? 
Feiner Blog, und Hut ab vorm Selbermachen - auch wenn die Bastelei für Surviveler nicht meins ist. Auch das Ungetüm auf Deinem Buckel, das mit dem ganzen Equipment, und das Du vor allem in der kälteren Zeit auf Deinen 3 TagesTouren immer mit Dir herumschleppst, Nee ! - das täte sich mir nicht wollen ! Habe es auf meiner ersten FernRadReise mit einem handelsüblichen MTB-Rucksack und 7 kg Gewicht drinnen 2 oder 3 Tage ausgehalten, dann war die Schulter hin. Niemals wieder !!! Bitte keine Vermutungen über falsche Packweise oder schlechte Qualität des Sackes, es war schlichtweg Schei.... !
Da lob ich mir das Selbstgenähte am Lenker  !
Grüße
-firlie-


----------



## tanztee (30. Mai 2016)

firlie schrieb:


> Bitte keine Vermutungen über falsche Packweise oder schlechte Qualität des Sackes


Darum gehts auch nicht! Love it or hate it 
Meine Erfahrung ist, dass ich bei hohem Straßenanteil früher auch alles lieber in Packtaschen hatte, und nur einen kleinen Rucksack (quasi die Handtasche für den Rücken) trug. 
So, mehr dazu in den speziellen Foren und hier weiter mit 2 Bildern und 3 Sätzen 

ride on!
tanztee


----------



## firlie (30. Mai 2016)

.


----------



## firlie (30. Mai 2016)

... oh ja, ich vergaß !
Neulich, unten in Wehlen, da kam ein dicker Brummer !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## firlie (31. Mai 2016)

firlie schrieb:


> ... oh ja, ich vergaß !
> Neulich, unten in Wehlen, da kam ein dicker Brummer !



Eh ich mit Bildstil und Bildtitel vielleicht in eine der rechten Ecken gerückt werde, hab ichs mal bisschen entschärft !
Was wollt der Künstler aber damit sagen ?
Stellt Euch vor, ihr sitzt nach anstrengender Fahrt unten an der Elbe, schlabbert ein Eis. Da ist da dieses immer lauter werdende Brummen und plötzlich seht ihr so einen dicken "Bomber" im *TiefFlug* von Pirna die Elbe hochkommen. Dann dreht der doch auch noch 2 oder 3 Runden genau über der Bastei (Bild) !
Hallo ?????
Das im Nationalpark, das, wo man beim Pinkeln, 1nen Meter neben dem Wanderweg, immer einen Ranger vermutet - der einem 50 € abknöpfen will.
Also der -firlie- versteht die Welt nicht mehr ...
Hier als Ausgleich noch leichte Kost von weiter oben. Kenner erkennen im Vordergrund die "Hunskirche. Weiter hinten Falkenstein und Schrammsteine und ganz weit hinten, der Hügel mit dem Bibbus drauf, da hat vor ner Woche der *Alte Sachse* drauf gestanden, das ist der "Weifbergturm" .






-firlie-


----------



## Wbs_70 (2. Juni 2016)

die DD Heide gestern Abend


----------



## Freerider1504 (2. Juni 2016)

@firlie @Wbs_70 

saustarke Bilder


----------



## darkJST (11. Juni 2016)

Über ein paar Sternchen würde ich mich freuen, steht heute zur Wahl fürs FdT


----------



## AstramanSI (11. Juni 2016)

Schöööön Grün hatters  da.....


darkJST schrieb:


> Über ein paar Sternchen würde ich mich freuen, steht heute zur Wahl fürs FdT


----------



## Th. (19. Juni 2016)

Zum Anspitzen gibt es vermutlich 'ne Kettensäge...


----------



## Wbs_70 (22. Juni 2016)

gestern in DD town


----------



## Falco (23. Juni 2016)

Suchbild: Wer findet die meisten Fahrräder und Motoräder?


----------



## kodak (25. Juni 2016)

... schönes Bild fürs Bilderrätsel aber ich sehe dort 0 von den gesuchten Teilen  ... tippe aber mal auf den Hangweg zwischen in Schlottwitz als Standort ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Falco (25. Juni 2016)

Also ich hab mindestens einen blauen Motoroller gefunden. Bin mir aber sicher da man in irgendeinen Hinterhof ein olles Fahrrad finden sollte.


----------



## Faszi (27. Juni 2016)

Da war letzte Woche wirklich ein Tag schönes Wetter...


----------



## darkJST (12. Juli 2016)




----------



## darkJST (12. Juli 2016)

@Falco in seinem Element


----------



## Falco (12. Juli 2016)

Hübsch mich auch mal zu sehen. Das mit dem Schwerpunk ist ja noch schlimmer als es sich anfühlt...

Mein Bilder sind noch nicht so weit, aber hab was von unserer Isergebirge Tour:





Besonders spannend an dem Spot war die Geräuchskulisse. Man konnte mehrere Leute beim Steine picken lauschen, doch man hat beim besten Willen niemand gesehen. Nun wissen wir es besser, hab bereits schon 4 Hobbygeologen auf dem Bild ausfindig machen können, einer ist sogar mit einem Trekkingrad in den Bruch gefahren.


----------



## darkJST (12. Juli 2016)

Hochzu oder runterzu?

Sorry fürs spammen...bin grad am aufarbeiten eines Rückstands


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## darkJST (7. August 2016)

Wo wir schon bei den possierlichen Tierchen sind...lag plötzlich 10 cm neben meinem Fuß...





Danach schaute ich etwas genauer hin beim laufen


----------



## flashblack (8. August 2016)

darkJST schrieb:


> lag plötzlich 10 cm neben meinem Fuß...


Ich hatte immer gehofft, solche Tierchen würden schon beim Geräusch eines herantrampelnden Menschens die Flucht ergreifen.


----------



## darkJST (8. August 2016)

Nö, die döste da so in der Sonne vor sich hin und war von meinem plötzlich neben ihr stehenden Fuß so überrascht wie ich, dass sie dort lag und verzog sich in die Heidelbeeren...um kurz darauf wieder in der Sonne zu liegen. Meine erste eigene Sichtung eines derartigen Geschöpfes...das nächste mal bitte einen Schritt eher, wer weiß ob die nächste auch so gechillt ist.


----------



## sbradl (8. August 2016)

flashblack schrieb:


> Ich hatte immer gehofft, solche Tierchen würden schon beim Geräusch eines herantrampelnden Menschens die Flucht ergreifen.


Leise wie eine Gazelle haben wir uns bewegt 

Solange man nicht drauf tritt sollten die relativ harmlos sein. Selbst ein Biss dürfte nicht sehr schlimm sein (laut Wikipedia, wenig Gift und bei Verteidigungsbissen eventuell gar keins)


----------



## zr0wrk (9. August 2016)

darkJST schrieb:


> Nö, die döste da so in der Sonne vor sich hin und war von meinem plötzlich neben ihr stehenden Fuß so überrascht wie ich, dass sie dort lag (...)


Naja, aber bei all deiner Überraschung konntest du noch die Kamera klar machen und zwei Photos schießen. Immerhin. Oder warst du eh auf Pokémon-Jagd und hattest die Handy-Knipse in der Hand?


----------



## sbradl (9. August 2016)

zr0wrk schrieb:


> Naja, aber bei all deiner Überraschung konntest du noch die Kamera klar machen und zwei Photos schießen. Immerhin. Oder warst du eh auf Pokémon-Jagd und hattest die Handy-Knipse in der Hand?



Da er nicht wusste, dass es eine Giftschlange ist hatte er ja auch die Ruhe weg und konnte die Kamera startklar machen


----------



## zr0wrk (9. August 2016)

sbradl schrieb:


> Da er nicht wusste, dass es eine Giftschlange ist (...)


Oh! In Heimatkunde nicht aufgepasst?


----------



## darkJST (9. August 2016)

Man sieht sowas einfach auch zu selten...abgesehen davon habe ich genügend Schlangendokus geschaut um etwas im Verhalten lesen zu können...die liegt auf dem ersten Bild in Angriffsposition da, da die ganze Schlange aber etwa nen Meter lang war und ich nen Meter weg stand war ich außerhalb des Wirkradiuses. Ein längeres Objektiv wär trotzdem gut gewesen.
Pokemonjagd? Nö, wir stapften mit den Rädern auf dem Buckel (weil unfahrbar und außerdem Schutzgebiet) auf einem sehr schmalen Pfad durch dichteste Heidelbeervegetation...und ich war nur überrascht, nicht erschrocken. Abgesehen davon muss man solche Gelegenheiten einfach nutzen, davon kann ich später meiner Nichte erzählen und habe sogar ein Beweisbild


----------



## zr0wrk (9. August 2016)

darkJST schrieb:


> Man sieht sowas einfach auch zu selten... (...) Abgesehen davon muss man solche Gelegenheiten einfach nutzen, davon kann ich später meiner Nichte erzählen und habe sogar ein Beweisbild


Auf jeden!


----------



## spümco (11. August 2016)

Falco schrieb:


> Hübsch mich auch mal zu sehen. Das mit dem Schwerpunk ist ja noch schlimmer als es sich anfühlt...
> 
> Mein Bilder sind noch nicht so weit, aber hab was von unserer Isergebirge Tour:
> 
> ...



Schönes Bild - wo issn das genau?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sbradl (11. August 2016)

https://www.google.de/maps/@50.8518331,15.4433256,2889m/data=!3m1!1e3


----------



## flashblack (11. August 2016)

Du kannst auch einfach auf das Foto klicken und dann ist rechts unter "Foto-Info" ein Link "Karte".


----------



## spümco (12. August 2016)

Danke Euch!


----------



## AstramanSI (21. August 2016)

So nach langer Abstinenz mal wieder was hier.........
ich war am Freitag den 19.8.16(wie man in den Fotos lesen kann) mal kurz im Böhmischen und dann wieder die 75 KM durchs Tal der Wilden Weisseritz nach Freital, und anschliessend nach Kesselsdorf


  Zollanlage Zinnwald


 

 
(such das Fahrrad)


----------



## Th. (22. August 2016)

Schnappschuss am Wegesrand:


----------



## darkJST (10. Oktober 2016)

Teäre Line in Sölden:





Stepalm bei Garmisch:


----------



## darkJST (12. Oktober 2016)

Mal wieder am spämmen...

Unterwegs mit @felixh. 



 

 

 

 

 



Bilder mit mehr Rad gibts im Album Vielleicht schreib ich noch ein paar Zeilen dazu im anderen Thema...


----------



## darkJST (18. Oktober 2016)

Kleiner Appetitanreger


----------



## Falco (27. Oktober 2016)

Herbststimmung in ganz groß:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Falco (5. November 2016)

Herststimmung auf dem Schneeberg


----------



## firlie (11. Dezember 2016)

*Hei Biker !*

Auch wenn ich mich aus diversen Gründen hier sehr rar gemacht habe, sei es mir gestattet, diesen Link zu meinem diesjährigen RadFernReiseBericht zu bringen.
Die Reise mit meinem treuen "TravelSteve" führte mich im Juli von München nach Venedig. 
Natürlich hab ich bequemere Wege gewählt, als mich durch steinige Geröllfelder und 50 %tige Steigungen über die Alpen zu quälen. Dafür hatte ich, wie jedes Jahr, den Regen als treuen Begleiter - was im übrigen gar nicht so schlecht gewesen war, denn dadurch habe ich für die 560 Kilometer nicht 6 Tage, sondern nur 4 + 1/2 Tag gebraucht und hatte Zeit, mich im ach so wunderbaren Venedig umzuschauen.
Wer einen wunderbaren Tipp für eine Radfernreise braucht, wens interessiert, der schaue hier:

http://www.rennrad-news.de/forum/threads/reisebericht-münchen-venedig.144087/

















Grüße, eine schöne Adventszeit und ein Radfreundliches 2017
wünscht
-firlie-


----------



## AstramanSI (16. Dezember 2016)

So wie die Beiden Male vorher auch alles 2-3 mal gelesen, und geträumt.

Toller Bericht....weiter so.....


----------



## AstramanSI (24. Dezember 2016)

Heute noch mal ne Runde in Freital gemacht...waren nur 31 Km und gemütlicher Regen......


 

 

*Und jetzt allen nen Fleissigen Weihnachtsmann und Viele*


----------



## diamantradler (28. Dezember 2016)

*firlie* 
Vielen Dank für den großartigen Bericht.Und Danke das wir Dich auf deiner Reise begleiten durften.Schade das du Dich aus dem Forum zurückgezogen hast. Deine Schreibweise und die Bilder in Zusammenhang sind wirklich was ganz besonderes.
Grüße aus dem Vogtland .Alles Gute im neuen Jahr.
diamantradler


----------



## firlie (29. Dezember 2016)

diamantradler schrieb:


> *firlie*
> ......Schade das du Dich aus dem Forum zurückgezogen hast.



Na, ich sag mal so: Kürzertreten wollte und werde ich auch, aber ganz zurückziehen dann doch nicht ;-) .
Das letzte halbe Jahr war schwierig für mich (deshalb auch "bin offline") und ich bin seit meiner großen Tour nicht mehr aufs Rad gekommen.
Aber wir stehen ja kurz vor Neuem und Großen und der "Alte Sachse" hat schon gemailt, er stünde in den Startlöchern, also wirds bestimmt das eine oder andere in 2017 geben .
-----------------------------------------------

Ich weiß, es gibt viele "Puristen" und eine FotoBearbeitung gefällt denen gar nicht.
Mit nachfolgendem "Bild" will ich meinen Standpunkt für ein "pro" der Bearbeitung untermauern, möchte aber gleichzeitig nicht schon wieder eine der zahllosen Diskussionen losbrechen, ob das nun sinnvoll ist oder nicht.
Also Leute, es muss nicht jedem gefallen, lasst das Nachforschen: wie und warum hat er das gemacht und bringt lieber das eine oder andere Bild, ob nun mit Radl oder ohne !
Grüße und allen ein Kilometer - und Höhenmeterreiches 2017 !






-firlie-


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kodak (30. Dezember 2016)

... zum Jahresausklang auch einmal ein kurzes Foto-Fazit von mir, nicht alles bei Rad erkundet aber es war trotzdem schön ...

Kahleberg ...




Leutasch ... Blick ins Inntal



Berlin Fahrrad Show ...



Barcelon - Gaudi







... der Frau gefällt es, dem Insekt auch ...



Stuttgart -Porsche



Stuttgart -Porsche - Fussball EM einmal anders gesehen



Amsterdam ...



Potsdam ...



Schloss Scharfenberg



Amsterdam 



Herbert im Stadion ...











... so cool muss man sein ...



... Fundstück



Elba ...



Suchbild ;-)



... gleich landen sie ...



... Blick über Elba
























Ich wünsche allen einen guten Rutsch und ein gesundes Jahr 2017 ...


----------



## Th. (5. Januar 2017)

Nutzt die Tage, nächste Woche ist der Zauber erstmal wieder vorbei...


----------



## kodak (7. Januar 2017)

dem Aufruf von @Th. folgten heute doch 14 Leute ...





die CX und MTB Fraktion des cielab.org in Dresden auf der Neujahrsausfahrt Teil 2 2017 ... perfekte Bedinungen ...

mehr Impressionen hier (nicht meine Fotos)

https://www.dropbox.com/sh/5vlfuyropw314ek/AACHckd8vusGMcgrXyljf5aNa?dl=0


----------



## firlie (25. Januar 2017)

Alle Jahre wieder- winterlich frostige Tage vorausgesetzt - eine TolkienWelt im *Niezelgrund in der LohmenKlamm *.
Wer sichs begucken will, ein Zugang ist nur von der unteren Seite, vom Sandsteinbruch her, möglich. 
Die Treppen oberhalb sind vollglaufen und vereist. Durchkommen unmöglich !!!





Grüße
-firlie-


----------



## kodak (28. Januar 2017)

@firlie ... vor allem eben die Arbeit mit der Unschärfe des Wassers steigert die ganze Situation noch einmal gewaltig, Danke für's mitnehmen 

da das hier ja eine Fotogalerie ist wieder ein paar Winterimpressionen aus dem Erzgebirge ... den es war wieder Kaiserwetter, allerdings nur in einem schmalen Abschnitt ...

Buswartehäusschen einmal anders ...





da lacht das Herz es Fotografen ...


----------



## Faszi (29. Januar 2017)

Snowbiken auf der Hausrunde macht voll Laune!




Spuren im Schnee




Perfekte Piste für Spikes




Snowbiken Hochstein 2017


----------



## darkJST (9. März 2017)




----------



## darkJST (12. März 2017)

Kleine Runde um den Starnberger See...


----------



## carasc (18. März 2017)

in Hohenstein-Ernstthal


----------



## firlie (11. April 2017)

Obwohl der PNEU schon wieder einige Zeit am Rollen ist, ist dann und wann die Versuchung, auf den Spuren großer Maler und Dichter zu wandeln, einfach größer. 
Sollten Wetter und Sonstiges uns günstig gestimmt sein, wirds demnächst eine erneute KultRunde mit dem "Alten Sachsen" ins Böhmische geben, dann auch wieder Bilder und eventuell Berichtendes vom Zweirädrigen.
Schönes Osterfest allen und fresst nicht so viel auf dem Kanapee  !





Grüße
-firlie-


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mathijsen (11. April 2017)

Caspar David Firlie


----------



## Th. (13. Mai 2017)

Ich habe heute mal 'nen kleinen Abstecher zum Sachsenforst-Forststeig gemacht. Wollte mal sondieren...
Der erste Eindruck am Taubenteich:



Gott sei Dank - Papier ist da!

Nachdem sich die innere Unruhe gelegt hatte, die Erkenntniss, dass dem geneigten Biwaker vom Forst duchaus allerhand zugetraut wird.
Wie diese Stämmlinge mit dem (1,5 Meter stahlseilfixierten) Beilchen für ein knisterndes Feuerchen zurechtgeklöppelt werden sollen, wissen wohl nur die Timberjacks.



Aber immerhin.


----------



## firlie (16. September 2017)

6 Tage / 840 Kilometer / 7800 Hm
Ein Reisebericht.
Wen es interessiert, wer sich inspirieren will, der folge diesem Link:  
https://www.rennrad-news.de/forum/t...n-prag-bratislava-neusiedler-see-wien.147646/

Grüße
-firlie-


----------



## Th. (16. September 2017)

@firlie , schön mal wieder was von dir zu hören. Dazu noch so eine Tour...die Tageskilometer sind mal wieder jenseits meiner Vorstellungskraft. Von den Startzeiten ganz abgesehen....
Hört man jetzt wieder mehr von dir (wo der Knecht wieder fit ist)?


----------



## ore-mountain (6. Oktober 2017)

Ich meld mich auch mal wieder zu Wort! 
Alte Fahrräder müssen ja beklanntlich auch ab und zu bewegt werden. Deshalb wollte ich es zum 50. Geburtstag in entsprechendem Ambiente mal fotograpfieren. Dabei musste ich feststellen, das es mittlerweile selbst in Zwigge schwer geworden ist, noch heruntergekommenen Industirebauten zu finden. :/ Bin aber noch fündig geworten


----------



## firlie (6. Oktober 2017)

@ore-mountain 
Cooles Teil, coole Lokation !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CC. (7. Oktober 2017)

Cooool!

*schnief:Erinnerung an mein schönes Sportrad:schnief.


----------



## blubboo (11. Oktober 2017)

Grüße aus Bad Elster










Gesendet von meinem SM-G955F mit Tapatalk


----------



## ore-mountain (27. November 2017)

Hab beim Bildersortieren mal ein schönes Bild vom Sommer gefunden. Leider nicht aus Sachsen, aber trotzdem will ich es nicht vorenthalten.

https://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2218599


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Faszi (3. Dezember 2017)

Mit 2 Bildern von meiner heutigen Adventsrunde bei herrlichem Frostwetter mit festen Frostwegen möchte ich Euch allen einen gesegneten Advent wünschen.


----------



## Th. (10. September 2018)

Tourenbericht?
Nö.
Wird's nicht.
Deshalb nur paar mehr oder weniger kommentierte Bilder vom letzten Ausflug:



Ausbilck!




Warnung?




Trailende...




Tagesende...




Aufi...!




...nicht wirklich schwer, dafür doch recht ausgesetzt - muss man mögen.




Unten...




...oben.




Anderer Ort - andere Hochstapelei...




...Beständigkeit.


----------



## Faszi (11. September 2018)

Darf man wissen wo der Klettersteig ist?


----------



## Th. (11. September 2018)

@Faszi , sicher doch:




Direkt gegenüber des Wolkensteiner Zughotels hoch zum Schloss...Zustieg durch die Wolfsschlucht (markierter Wanderweg).


----------



## boe_ser (11. September 2018)

Würde auf Schloss Wolkenstein tippen...

edit: lag ich doch richtig...


----------



## gtbulls (11. September 2018)

Faszi schrieb:


> Darf man wissen wo der Klettersteig ist?


Dachte ich mir auch. Das hier wäre auch ein würdiger Beitrag zum Rätsel gewesen, dort klemmt die Kette leider bisschen...
@Th. Danke für die schönen Bilder, auch die Vertikale kommt gut rüber


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Th. (22. September 2018)

...
(ob das arme Schwein weiß, dass da "...Schatzi, _*man*_ müsste eigentlich den Zaun mal streichen?" und "...wieso haben _*wir*_ den Wasserhahn in der Küche noch nicht repariert...?" folgt?)

PS: Die komplette Telefonnummer kann ich bei ernstem Interesse herausgeben. Bevorzugte Gegend: Oberlausitzer Heide- und Teichlandschaft


----------



## tanztee (30. Januar 2019)

*OT*: Overnighter mit LL-Ski bei knackigem Frost und einem Meter Schnee:





ride on!
tanztee


----------



## darkJST (6. Februar 2019)




----------



## Faszi (14. März 2019)

.


----------



## baerzold (3. Januar 2021)

Da es in letzter Zeit hier doch mehr als ruhig geworden ist, hau ich mal paar Bilder meiner letzten Runden während der Feiertage rein. 😎


Der erste Schnee zwichen Pirna und Altenberg







Der Sattelberg👇 zur Zeit unereichbar.


----------



## baerzold (3. Januar 2021)

Im Müglitztal unterwegs


----------



## baerzold (3. Januar 2021)

Nickolsdorfer Wände und die Bärensteine,


----------

